# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  A Faerie Affair - IC IV: Dragon with Butterfly Wings

## Ninja_Prawn

*Today is the 8th of Mirtul, 1492.* It is 8am.
_You are in the Palace of Jewels, the enclave of King Soren's Court. Akiko, Astra, Kor and Kyu gain the benefits of a long rest. Violet gains a level of exhaustion and a point of inspiration!_

You wake up knowing you have a busy day ahead of you. Preparations for the contest are being stepped up dramatically, so time is limited if you want to be involved in any capacity. Some messages have arrived overnight: your credit accounts have been updated, Violet has a room of her own now, and it seems that Jasper has asked to see Astra and Kyu at the next opportunity. You also receive a small scrap of paper that has only the characters "? RR" written on it...

----------


## WindStruck

After a splendid night's rest in an actual bed (though not as luxuriously big as Kyu's), Astra gets her affairs in order, preparing herself and new spells for the day.

*Spoiler: Today's spells*
Show

Detect Magic
Expeditious Retreat
Identify
Shrink Object
Locate Object
Levitate


Looking at the scrap of paper, it took her a while to figure out what it may mean. Could the spy who went by the name of Rhona Rainbow be looking for them..?

Recalling some events from their previous stay here, Astra digs through her stack of guild invitations and finds the one for the Arcane Chirurgeons' Association. After briefly reading that over, she signs it too. That must be what? Five things she signed up for now? She'd better try and keep a limit on this...

She decides to meet up with Kyu and Violet first. Jasper likely had some important things to discuss with them, but by "next opportunity" it didn't seem *too* urgent. Would their little plans last night to find a new fashion have to wait?

----------


## Archmage1

As Astra looks into Kyu's room, she sees a strange sight.  Violet, sitting on the edge of the bed, holding the crystal flower.  Violet's face looks like she's been crying, and she doesn't look like she slept at all last night.  But she slowly, and carefully puts the flower into her bag, with reverent sorrow.  Then, she looks up, and sees Astra, and waves softly.
"Hi, Astra."  Her voice seems to be devoid of her normal cheer.

----------


## WindStruck

"Hello, Violet..." Astra says. She gazes at the petal with concern. "Are.. you alright?"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet struggles to smile for a moment, before she gives up, and just looks at Astra.  Her voice is almost wistful, but also very sad.  "Why do people have to be so mean?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra shakes her head. "I don't know. But not everyone is mean. Most aren't, I don't think."

"Please don't be so sad. I mean.. I've even picked flowers and made garlands out of them..." She recalled she was even wearing one not too long ago but it had dried out and fallen apart. "I'm sure the drow had no idea about the flower. I know I didn't..."

"Please, just focus on the friends you do have. You.. you can't go on mourning every last thing that dies. That's no way to live..."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet offers Astra a small smile.  "We just need to convince everyone to be nice, and then everything will be ok."  She nods once, clearly quite certain of herself, before she continues.  "And flowers love being admired.  It's not picking them that's sad, it's abandoning them afterwards.  And using them to make spiders to be mean is even worse!"  
She looks around, clearly still a bit sad, before she speaks again.  "Maybe we could visit the children?  They'll be really happy, because the king's going to make Jurgen better, and maybe they'll want to explore too?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra smiles. "That's a great idea. I think later today though. Seems we have some long overdue plans and a meeting with someone kind of important. But I'm sure by the afternoon they'll have healed Jurgen!"

Looking to Kyu, Astra says, "Let's find some new clothes while the going is good! It's.. it's not like it's top priority, but it feels like it's now or never!"

----------


## Majin

Kor had slept pretty well, the tree branches were pretty comfy here. He wasn't really sure what do next though... Maybe see someone who was in charge of the hunt, Kor would definitely want take part in that.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet seems a little disappointed by Astra's delaying tactics, because friends are more important than someone kinda important, but then she realizes that she might be able to make new friends, and perks up a bit.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

You look for someone in charge of the hunt, and eventually some soldiers direct you towards Clara Bronzeshield, the Grand Marshall. She's got a big tent set up on the outskirts of the enclave, where the senior officers are planning their strategies. As something of a VIP, you have no trouble getting inside.

*"Ah, you must be Korialstrasz, the dragon. It is good to finally meet you. Is there something you need?"*

*Spoiler: Astra, Kyu, Violet*
Show

The three of you head over to where the clothesmaking guilds are clustered. The faeries there are only too happy to help you, crowding around and fussing you with suggestion after suggestion. They're clearly well aware that you've got credits to spend.

The current fashion is heavily influenced by what you yourselves were wearing when you first arrived at the court... what you're still wearing now, in fact. So relatively simple, practical garments predominate. Tunics, breeches, hooded cloaks in dark, earthy colours, summery dresses and long stockings... Some of the garments are fashionably torn or distressed, but certainly not all. Kyu finds an array of silk ribbons in a corner of one of the shops - clearly one particular designer was inspired by her 'look'.

What sort of things would you like to try on?

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, with a giggle, "No, no, no! We came here to make a new fashion trend! Or.. at least I did..."

She pauses for a while, giving Violet and Kyu a glance. Astra asks, "Do you all have any of those cool *magic* clothes, that's like.. made of illusions and such?"

She recalled when she first met Goldfeather, it seemed people had something like this, though what they did was make layer upon layer of frilly cloth. Astra wanted to do something the opposite of this. Opposite for her didn't mean all drab black utilitarian style though.

----------


## Majin

*"Yes, I am! Nice to meet you too! Thought I'd just check up, since I've volunteered to be part of the hunt and all that."* Kor lands on a table, looking around. *"You got any plans yet? I wanna be in the front, since I'm a pretty good tracker and all."*

----------


## Archmage1

Entering the clothesmaking guild area, Violet looks around, taking in the many greens and browns, and the lack of nice, colorful clothing.  She seems almost... disappointed as she looks around, resplendent in her homemade petal dress, so full of color, and so unlike the current style.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

When you ask about magical clothing, the clerk thinks for a while before explaining that most of those sorts of things are beyond your means. *"There are maybe a few items we could offer you right now. One of these, perhaps..."*

The sorts of things on offer to you are:
_Cloak of Billowing_, a black velvet cape that billows dramatically, even when there is no wind.
_Clothes of Mending_, traveller's clothes that automatically mend themselves.
_Glamoured Shirt_, a short-sleeved shirt that can be any colour you choose.
_Knave's Gloves_, leather gloves that cannot be damaged by acid or poison.
_Skirt of Gleaming_, a long burgundy-coloured skirt that never gets dirty.

The magic in these items is quite weak, and of course you'd have to accept whatever style happens to be available. It'd be a start, though.

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Hmm. We can definitely get you involved with tracking, if that's what you're best at.

To tell the truth, it's been difficult to get any kind of plan in place. Most of our hunters are sworn to this or that noble house and... you know how nobles are,"* she sighs. *"Just when I think I've got them all on board, someone brings up an objection that I never even knew existed. As far as tracking goes, I'm hoping to get the Foxcomet party in east, the Maplehalls to the south, and Lord Bumblegrove's men in the west. I wanted to get some scouts to shadow Reena's trackers, too, but at this point I think I'll have to assign a squad of royal guards to that task. No one else can be trusted..."*

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh..." Astra says with some disappointment. Of course that type of thing was way too expensive for them. She humors the clerk and takes a look at the things presented...

Astra smiled at the cloak. It reminded her of scarface. But she also recalled how annoying it felt. This, on top of going around her long hair and wings, just made her feel it would be utterly out of the question anyway.

The traveling clothes of mending would be somewhat convenient. Perhaps if she was having a bad day and just didn't feel like mending her own clothes, but she thought she'd pass anyway. It felt awfully wasteful.

The shirt was cool in that it could change colors, but she wasn't looking for a shirt. Still, perhaps a tiny step closer to what she had in mind...

The gloves were just, well.  No.

And the skirt was much too long for her taste, and also an awful color. Ugh.

Astra emits a long and dramatic sigh and says, "No thank you.. this isn't what I meant..." Glancing at Violet, she thinks to herself how nice the dress is. But still, maybe even a little dress may be too 'in the box' for what Astra was thinking. She flits over to the collection of silk ribbons in a corner and examines them, thinking and thinking, brainstorming...

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I guess the ribbons are just like, normal thin ribbons, and not too wide? I mean if they were very wide, I guess they wouldn't be "ribbons"...

I'm thinking I want a whole new garment tailored. The good news is it probably doesn't actually take too much fabric and may be relatively simple to make. Inspiration is this (but no turtleneck?). Not an exact match. Other pictures. In case you are curious what game that is from.  :Small Smile: 

I also think making the cloth color match to Astra's hair is *not* what I want. My first preference would be a light pastel green to match her eyes, or second, perhaps a deeper red to go with her wings and somewhat with her hair. Third choices of color, I dunno...  Muave??  Or canary yellow??

In terms of building it properly, I think the first layer would be made of chiffon or silk and extremely minimal, then we'd have outer layers above that made from gossamer or gauze silk to get something similar to the picture.

Is sitting down with a tailor and trying to homebrew up a new type of garment even a remote possibility?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Archmage1

After spending a minute or two looking over the dull clothing, an Idea occurs to Violet.  _Maybe they decided that since they're doing a hunt thing, clothes meant for exploring might make more sense?  Maybe it's going to be like hide and seek, or a scavenger hunt?  Those are really fun!  Finding the sparkly stones, or the lost bees, or even hiding from Mr. Bear!  But... that means maybe they still have their more colorful clothing?  Just not out?  Maybe?_ 
She looks around, and tries to approach one of the sadder looking clothesfaeries with a cheerful smile, as maybe they were the one that liked brighter clothing too!
"Do you know if there is anything more... colorful around?  They're all really well made, and nice, but colors are nice too, and it's really boring if everything's the same color?"

----------


## Majin

Kor only recently had gotten any idea what nobles were like, but thinks he gets the gist.

*"Yeah, they can be hard to deal with, I guess... Maybe I could help with that? Go talk to some of the nobles? Since I'm outsider to this court, maybe it could be easier for me?"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra & Violet*
Show

In search of more vibrant colour, you ask a few questions and hunt a little further. Eventually you end up in front of a squat, run-down shop that sits sadly at the end of the street. The whitewashed walls are cracked and peeling, and the window displays contain only bare manikins and dust. Apparently though, this is where you'll find what you want.

Inside, there are indeed fabrics of many colours. There are coats of motley in clashing colours, robes of silk and velvet, headpieces that seem to defy gravity. A pair of trousers made entirely out of leather belts, and... a belt made out of trousers? Half-finished garments, design sketches and clothesmaking tools are piled up all over the place. There are hints of 'rugged adventurer' style here and there, but there's definitely something very _experimental_ about the clothes in this shop.

There is only one other person here, a gnome with thick, braided hair down to his ankles and an electric blue waistcoat that's almost painful to look at. He's labouring over what appears to be a steam-powered sewing machine when you walk in, but opening the door triggers a buzzer and his head jerks upwards. His eyes are bright - or maybe wild would be a better word for it - but his smile is warm and genuine.

After filling his little lungs with air, he speaks rapidly, such that it takes your mind a few seconds to catch up to what he says. It sounds something like: *"ah, hello hello! Welcome to my shop! I'm Lindenwood Firecracker 'Two Dogs' Oblong Zobmoboggle, tailor extraordinaire, proprietor of this very shop, and five-time regional billiards champion!!* Then, his eyes darken and he mutters in a much quieter voice: *please tell me you're here to buy something..."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"You're welcome to try,"* she says. *"You can join up with one of their parties, too, if you like. It might sound strange, but I feel like I can trust you outsiders more than anyone from around here."*

----------


## Archmage1

Wandering through the stalls, Violet seems almost disappointed as she asks after brighter colors, only to be told none here, go somewhere else.  But eventually... eventually she sees it.  Colors!  Bright, and colorful, and wonderful, just like they were meant to be!  Almost mesmerized, she approaches, reaching for the handle.

With hope shining in her eyes, she opens the door, only to immediately let go with a small "eep!" when the door shouts at her.  With that, her petals wilt as she realizes that even the doors don't like colors here.  So she stands there, a bright bit of violet against the greens and browns of her surroundings, outside of the place she had placed such hope in reaching, only to be rejected at the last moment.  Clearly an outsider, someone with no experience of the court.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

...noticing that Violet has stayed outside, the gnome whispers to Astra, *"what's wrong with her? Allergic to the fashions of tomorrow?"*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra smiles. "Ah, hello there, Mr. Firecracker, uh, whatzibobble??" Her smile faultered.  "Um. Sorry. I guess I didn't quite get your name..." 

When the gnome asks about Violet, Astra whirls around, confused. She had been too busy taking in all the sights and was about to compliment him, when he brought up her absence.  "Oh. That's Violet. And she's a bit strange.. definitely not used to people.." 

Astra goes back to the door, opening it and triggering the buzzer once more.  "Violet! What's wrong?" she calls.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet starts again as the door buzzes, protesting Astra's departure.  She seems to grow even sadder at that.  It takes a few moments for her to speak, and her voice is inaudible.  "The door yelled at me when I tried to open it, so I don't think it wants me to go through."

----------


## WindStruck

Astra looked up at the door and where the machine was that was apparently the buzzer and frowned. Yeah, it was pretty obnoxious, wasn't it?

But she just shook her head and tried to persuade Violet, the door being left wide open the whole time so it wouldn't buzz again. "That's just some kind of alarm, Violet. Like, to let the shopkeeper know someone came in? He's very busy..."

"But hey! There's a lot of cool things in here! I think it's just what we are looking for!" She smiles once again at the petal, hoping she'll come in..

----------


## Archmage1

Following Astra's look, Violet sees the strange object on the doorframe, and a sense of hope fills her, as her petals straighten.  "The door's yelling at the shopkeeper, to let him know he has visitors?  Ok!"  With that, Violet darts inside, and looks around the shop, taking in the many different fashions there.

----------


## WindStruck

"Yes, exactly!" Astra says. "Er, well, sort of.."

She turns back to the gnome. "Um, right! Anyway, Mr. Firecracker, as I was saying, I think this place was just what we were looking for! Trousers made of belts? That's very.. uh, out there! Very ingenious! Very creative! Although.. I was hoping to find- or make- something more comfortable..."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra and Violet*
Show

He nods happily. *"Yes, I can make things. Whatever you like!"* He sweeps away a pile of stuff from a table, hunting out some old design drawings. *"Hey, how about this: it's a cape that hangs from the waist, so you can wear it under your wings? I'd look great on you! Or..."* He starts scribbling additions onto the drawing. You'd better explain exactly what you want before he comes up with some other crazy idea...

----------


## WindStruck

Astra chuckles. "A bit longer than what I was hoping for. Hmm. Or perhaps, not long enough..."

She begins with some grandiosity, "Imagine, if you will, a garment that is simple and elegant, light and translucent, and practically has no stitching..."

She begins by unfurling a roll of fabric and somewhat wrapping it around herself for dramatic effect. Though analytically, was still quite off. She has to go back and try to scribble on her own thoughts just to get the idea across.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet chimes in as well.  "Or... maybe a dress, but not one in boring colors?  One done in blues, and silvers, and purples, and really sparkly?  It'd be really pretty!"

----------


## Majin

> *Spoiler: Kor*
> Show
> 
> *"You're welcome to try,"* she says. *"You can join up with one of their parties, too, if you like. It might sound strange, but I feel like I can trust you outsiders more than anyone from around here."*


*"Well I trust me more than you guys too!"* Kor blurted out. *"...uhh, you know what I mean. I can certainly make everyone play nicely! Or else I'll bite them!"*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra smiles at Violet and muses, "Bright colors would be nice. Sparkles, too! I'd love something pastel green. Or deep red, like my wings. Or light purple, muave, another pastel... Or bright yellow! Or
......"

Astra ends up naming a whole bunch of colors. It's probably clear by now she cares more about the type and quality of fabric than the actual color, but she at least wants the top and bottom to match.

She does say to Violet, "Well, I'm trying to design my own thing, but I am sure Mr. Firecracker could help you with a dress for you!"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet listens to Astra's color commentary with a smile, clearly glad that someone else knew how to appreciate the wonderful world of colors too.  "Maybe a really nice azure?  It'd go really well with your wings!"  

But as the conversation continues, and Astra replies, Violet frowns, thoughtfully, at Astra's suggestion.  It takes a few moments before she replies.  "But... I really like my dress?  It helps remind me that my garden's ok, and it's really nice."

----------


## Pyon

As the others spoke to the shopkeeper, Kyu was investigating their assortment of ribbons. She was hung up on colors, but she overheard Astra's conversation about color. An idea showed up in her head. She flew as fast as she could over to Astra and the designer. "Hey Mister Mister, I've got an idea. Could you make a dress that changes colors based on what other people like? I can choose my colors all I want, but if someone doesn't like pink I'll never look cute to them. But if other people can choose the color of my dress that will never be a problem!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Hah, very good."* Grand Marshall Bronzeshield gives you dark green sash that marks you out as a royal appointee and tells you where you can find the three nobles, Foxcomet, Maplehall and Bumblegrove. She also says that you and your friends are welcome to take any basic equipment that you need (weapons, armour, rations, etc.) from her field armoury, which is in a separate tent nearby.

*Spoiler: Astra, Kyu, Violet*
Show

Firecracker writes down all of your ideas, instructions and assorted whims in his illegible handwriting, never asking you to slow down or go one at a time.

He's quite on board with Astra's plan for silky, wrap-like garment. He considers a few different colour options - he's remarkably quick at sketching out designs in chalk and charcoal - before settling on a fiery scheme of bright yellows, oranges and deep reds. *"No patterns, I think, but lots of layers. A bit of gold around the neckline... something like this?"* It looks like it would be very bright! *"Does that work for you?"*

As for Kyu's request, he thinks hard, while flipping through what looks like a spellbook. *"What you want is an illusion that appears different to different people... so the dress changes to be whatever their favourite colour is. That's pretty advanced stuff; I don't think I've heard of it before. We'd probably have to get a mage to help enchant the fabric... but I expect it's doable. Just needs a bit of research!"*

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh, wow! It kind of looks like candle flame! Hm, wait. Let's change the very bottom layer to azure..."

The resulting garment they came up with looked to be beautiful, at least on paper.  :Small Tongue: 

It amounted to an azure silk bandeau bra and mini sarong on the bottom. Above that were a couple layers of orange gossamer wrapped around her breasts and around her waist. Finally there were several more layers of bright yellow gauze silk which were a little wider and provided a bit more coverage. The bottom part still only came down to about half to her knee, and the top part draped to the sides of her shoulders regally. Overall, it probably wouldn't seem too risque, if not for the fact that the top two layers were translucent.

"I can't wait to see how it looks!" Astra beams.

Looking over at Kyu, she sadly says, agreeing with the gnome, "Yes, I think that would definitely be magic.. I'm sure it's possible, but I am not sure where to begin off the top of my head. It would definitely take lots of time to research...  I dunno, I guess you should start with the base, how you want it to look first."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet cheerily chimes in with color suggestions as Astra discusses her would be dress, not so subtly guiding it towards bright colors as she goes.  When, at last, the finished sketch is ready, Violet smiles cheerily at the hard working pair.  "It'll be really pretty!"

----------


## Pyon

"Well cute of course!"*Kyu opens her palm and lists things of counting them on her fingers. "You know like a frilly skirt, maybe shoulder less, sleeveless. It has to have a ribbon of course, either on the back or the front whatever looks better."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet chimes in as Kyu mentions ribbons, with a broad smile.  "Really sparkly ones?  The sparrows would probably love to chase them!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Clothes shopping*
Show

*"Right, big sparkly ribbon, frilly skirt, no sleeves... shouldn't be too hard. I'll see what I can dig up, enchantment-wise. And for yours,"* he turns back to Astra, *"I can get onto it right away if you like. Come back in two days for fitting, then I'll have it done by the evening of the twelfth. It'll be fifteen* credits, but you don't have to pay until you take delivery."*

*You have 59 right now.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, "Umm.. ok.." a little disappointed.  Two days!  Well, at least she visited *now* rather than later!

Astra won't mind paying him now for designing and creating the outfit.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet seems a little confused at the mention of credits, but she seems to move past that as she smiles cheerily.  "They're going to be so wonderful!"

----------


## Archmage1

After a few moments of silence, and everyone just sort of standing there, awkwardly, Violet chimes in again.  "Maybe if we go, and explore, and find the giant children, they'll get done sooner?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra gives Violet a look. "Sadly no. But it might seem shorter."

"I'd love to try the outfit before that hunt, or before I have to randomly *leave* without it..."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks a little confused.  "But... if it seems shorter, it is shorter, right?  Because we're not waiting, we're having fun instead?  And Firecracker can have fun making them, so everyone's having fun?"

----------


## Majin

Kor looked at the sash uncertainly, then just took it in his teeth. *"Ihl shee what I chan dho!"* Kor said and took off. He thought he might as well go visit one of these nobles, maybe Foxcomet. At least, he couldn't make things worse.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Dress shop*
Show

Firecracker scratches his head. *"The hunt... Isn't that starting, er, tomorrow?"* Clearly the news has spread throughout the entire enclave. *"I certainly can't get this made before then. Maybe if I start with just the under layer we could get that fitted and finished tomorrow?

And don't worry if you're not going to be around. We can make arrangements to have it delivered elsewhere. Even into the Feywild if you like!"*

By this point he is well into the task of measuring out and cutting up azure fabric. *"You know, lurking here won't make this go any quicker. Unless there's anything else you need, I'm happy to get cracking."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

You find Lord and Lady Foxcomet doing some last-minute drills with their faeries-at-arms. They seem young, and their troops are well equipped for the hunt. A pair of towering hounds bounce playfully around the campground, full of energy.

When they notice you, the nobles and a few others flit over. They clock your sash. *"Ho there! What news, sir?"*

----------


## WindStruck

"Ah, no, I guess we'd better go...  unless you'd want a bit of help fixing up your shop? You seem to have interesting things here and all, it's just the outside looks.. bad. I mean, fashion is all about looks and outer appearances! How are you going to run a successful clothing shop if your shop looks abandoned from the outside?"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks a little confused by this.  "Hunt?  Like a scavenger hunt?  Those can be lots of fun, especially if you don't know where everything is!  It's really fun to find things!"  Talking seems to be cheering her up, but another small frown soon appears.  "But if there's going to be a scavanger hunt, we should find the giant children, so we can make sure that they can have fun too, and everything's ok!"
With that, she starts to fly towards the door, but she pauses as she looks at the loud thing, and remembers its dislike of her.

----------


## Majin

Kor stopped to pet one of the dogs before going to speak with the lord and lady, finally being able to drop the sash. *"Hiya, I'm Korialstrasz! I'll be in the hunt too, and I'm just sorta... checking everything's going well. You guys were going to be in the east part, right?"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Fashion*
Show

The gnome pauses at Astra's suggestion. *"Oh, are you in the advertising business? I've never had much flair for that - clothes are more my speed. If you've got ideas for fixing up the shop, I'm happy to listen... Though I don't have much credit to spare for that sort of project."*

And when he sees Violet stop before the door, he says (to Astra) *"should I disengage the buzzer? And uh, I mean, I don't know much about the hunt myself, but maybe you should explain to her that it's not a scavenger hunt. I get the feeling it needs to be broken to her gently..."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"East? Psh. We could cover every point of the compass if Bronzeshield would let us."* Says Lord Foxcomet.

*"It's an insult, is what it is,"* growls Lady Foxcomet. *"As if we're not good enough lead the line, just because Rupert's only a Baron."*

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh, I wasn't thinking of anything too fancy. It's just the walls outside are cracked, and the display is dusty and barren. I could probably at least fix that up with some use of Mending and Prestidigitation."

Turning to Violet she sadly nods and says, "Yeah, I'll have to tell her..."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet, currently trying to carefully sneak past the door, so she doesn't disturb it, doesn't seem to notice the conversation.

----------


## Majin

*"Uhh... Well I don't they'd have put you there if the didn't trust you..."* Kor said, a little unsure what to say.

*"But you know... I heard there's another secret mission that Bronzeshield needs hunters for. And I think she only picks people who she can trust... But I'm not sure if you'd be interested in that..."* Kor said, hoping he came across as conspiratorial. He bet secrets was something these nobles would be interested in, and hoped Bronzeshield hadn't already told about needing trackers for Reena's troops.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Persuasion roll, I suppose? (d20+1)[*18*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra, Kyu, Violet*
Show

Regarding the _mending_ & _prestidigitation_, *"oh I get it, just a bit of maintenance. I could see how that'd be a good place to start though. How long do you think you'd need for something like that?"*

If and when Violet opens the door, it buzzes, just like before. It can't be snuck past unless you can get outside without opening the door.

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Yeah, Kor bets right. As soon as he says "secret mission," he immediately has their undivided attention. Lord Rupert is the first to catch himself and regain some composure: he tries to act nonchalant as he says *"well, you know, I happen to have some experience with secret missions. There's no one better than me when it comes to special operations! So it would certainly be a wise decision to share whatever it is you've heard with us..."* You get the sense he's exaggerating his skills a bit, but he certainly wants to hear whatever you have to say.

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh... it would probably only take five minutes," Astra says with a smile. "I could do that now and then, see you tomorrow?  Hopefully..."

----------


## Majin

> *Spoiler: Kor*
> Show
> 
> Yeah, Kor bets right. As soon as he says "secret mission," he immediately has their undivided attention. Lord Rupert is the first to catch himself and regain some composure: he tries to act nonchalant as he says *"well, you know, I happen to have some experience with secret missions. There's no one better than me when it comes to special operations! So it would certainly be a wise decision to share whatever it is you've heard with us..."* You get the sense he's exaggerating his skills a bit, but he certainly wants to hear whatever you have to say.


*"Well I dunno..."* Kor says, trying to make it seem like he was suddenly hesitant about talking anymore. *"I mean, I think Bronzeshield is still in the middle of organizing the normal operations... And that you guys were the only ones qualified enough for that eastern section, but I guess I need to take cafe of that first before I can talk about that other mission. Maybe I'll go talk around a bit more..."*

----------


## Archmage1

As she tries ever so carefully to open the door just enough to slip through, Violet winces as the door buzzes at her, even when she was trying to not disturb it.  "Sorry!"  With that, she quickly slips through, and closes the door, so it could stop buzzing.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Clothes shops*
Show

The gnome agrees to let you work on his shop. *"Okay, see you tomorrow then."*

In the street, things are much as you left them. It's not busy, probably because a lot of people are elsewhere, getting ready for the hunt.

*Spoiler: Camp Foxcomet*
Show

Lord Foxcomet is savvy enough to recognise that you're trying to break off the conversation, but Lady Foxcomet is clearly not happy with the idea that you might offer the 'secret mission' to someone else. She zips up to you, uncomfortably close. *"And what would you want to do that for? The Maplehall sisters may come from a good family, but they're far too soft to be in charge of anything important. Look at the way they've arranged their tents!"* She waves towards a cluster of deep green tents a short ways away. *"No discipline! I've told them a thousand times to get proper drill sergeants, but will they listen? No! And the less said about Lord Bumblegrove, the better. I swear that faerie is a few flowers short of a bouquet..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Outside, Violet looks around, hoping to see some hint of the children, or at least something interesting, while she waited for Astra and Kyu to come too.

----------


## Majin

Kor tenses as the faerie comes _very_ close, but doesn't flee or bite her, which just shows what a good diplomat the dragon's become.

*"Umm, yes, but what're you gonna do? I mean, if you wanna take that eastern front, maybe I'll have time to talk..."* Kor hoped that wasn't too on the nose, but then again Lady Foxcomet seemed really agitated.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Well, the children aren't anywhere around here. This street is mainly shops, after all... and they're probably somewhere private, preparing for Jurgen's rebirth ceremony. Which is later today.

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Lady Foxcomet grumbles, but backs down. She's too curious about your secret mission to press the issue any further.

----------


## Archmage1

Glancing back into Firecracker's shop as the door closes, Violet sees Astra diligently cleaning, Kyu looking a little awkward, but then, she sees it.  The perfect place.  It had a bright, colorful sign, white and red and yellow and sparkly, and inside... tiny cakes!  And even more fantastic things!  Tiny wheels, and even more wondrous sculptures shared the space of the rows of cakes, brightly colored and decorated with flair.  Without even realizing it, Violet starts drifting over, staring at the many wonders available.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra takes the few minutes to clean up the display area of the shop, then repair the cracks on the wall outside as much as she can.

With her business concluded at the fashion inventor's shop, Astra's next plan of action is to see Jasper, who had requested to see her at her earliest convenience.

----------


## Majin

Kor nudges a little closer, and lowers his voice conspiratorially as he starts to speak. *"Well, I think Bronzeshield's a bit wary about Lydia's troops... I mean we're all hunting together and that's neat and all... But I think the commander still wants someone to watch out for her... The mission, should you choose to accept it, is to have your scouts follow Reena's trackers, and to check they won't try something funny. Of course, this sort of task wouldn't be given to anyone, you gotta be discreet and stealthy and all that... So what do you think, Lady Foxcomet?"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Back at the Special Department, you catch up with Jasper in his office. Well, one of his offices, to be more accurate (it seems each of his titles comes with a separate room). *"Ah, good to see you, Ruby. I hear you've been busy - how was your trip?"*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Oh-ho! We are to track the trackers? Now that is a real challenge!"*

Lord Foxcomet looks pensive. *"Well, but... the prize is for catching the best game, right? How will we do that if we're trailing faeries the whole time? You're asking us to forfeit our chance at glory..."*

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

You can smell the goods from halfway across the street: sweet, fresh and with hints of fruit underneath the warm dough.

Since you've mostly lived alone in your garden, you've not really had access to proper cakes, and the ones on offer in this shop are a world away from whatever homemade snacks you could scrounge from nearby villages. At the window, you can see there's a seating area inside, where a few faeries are eating brunch and sharing gossip. It's got a relaxed atmosphere and isn't busy besides, so the clerk at the counter soon spots you. She lifts an eyebrow to ask if you're going to come in.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: stuff with jasper*
Show

Astra looks a little confused at first and then realization passes over her face as she blushes. "Ah, actually, don't call me that! It was just some.. stupid thing. You know, kind of like all the rhyming...  and the name isn't even that good, really..."

Astra sits down on a comfy chair, having to grab aside her voluminous, rapunzel-like hair in advance so she could safely get up later. "And the trip? It was kind of scary. From the very second we were in their court, we were practically attacked and accused of nasty things like spying, and even after that we were under a house arrest the whole time. We could kind of leave during the day still, but we were cursed! So..."

She sighs and shrugs. "Well, it still definitely wasn't all bad.. but it could have been a lot worse, I guess..."  She imagined if things hadn't gone well at all, and they were sent to the prison instead.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: The Cake Land!*
Show


Seeing what had to be an invitation to come in from behind the view of a particularly marvelously crafted orange tree(The fruit tree, not the color), Violet drifts over to the entrance, and slips inside, hoping that there wouldn't be another one of those really loud things here.  As she enters, her violet eyes seem to be growing even wider, and seemingly reflecting the wonderment and amazement at the sights before her.

----------


## Majin

> *Spoiler: Kor*
> Show
> 
> *"Oh-ho! We are to track the trackers? Now that is a real challenge!"*
> 
> Lord Foxcomet looks pensive. *"Well, but... the prize is for catching the best game, right? How will we do that if we're trailing faeries the whole time? You're asking us to forfeit our chance at glory..."*


*"Well, you won't get glory immediately... But think about how you can talk about it afterwards, especially if you happen to uncover some sort of plot! And I don't think you'll have to put all of your trackers to this task, just a couple who are competent enough... I think your warriors and hunters can still bring you lots of glory!"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Well, it's no surprise you got a frosty reception, I suppose. That lot just has no class at all.

Speaking of, would you like a drink?"* He offers a glass of sparkling water that smells faintly of lemon.

*"In any case, I wanted to thank you for your help getting the copper mines reopened. We've been working non-stop while you were away and production is almost back to where it was last year. A job well done!

What else... oh, did you manage to make any progress on the anti-venom front?"*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"That sounds reasonable enough, doesn't it dear?"*

*"Well all right. But I'm still not happy about sharing the scouting duties with Bumblegrove and the Maplehall girls. Mr. Korialstrasz, next time you see them, tell them that they owe us a favour."*

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

This door doesn't buzz, just jingles softly. *"Welcome to Cakeland!"* Says the shop assistant. *"They call me Chiffon -"* you see that her name badge says 'Siobhán' - *"on account of how my chiffon cake is the best in all of Cormanthor. What can I get for you?"*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Cakeland!*
Show


With the welcoming jingle of the door, Violet almost relaxes as she takes a look around at the many delicious wonders filling this wonderful place.  She hesitates for a moment, but then Chiffon speaks, and Violet's smile of wonder seems to grow even more.  "This... this place... I've never seen so many delicious cakes, or wonderful sculptures!  It's amazing!"  She pauses for a moment, her wide eyes looking over the many delightful cakes, but never settling on a specific type.  How could she choose between a coconut delight, or a lemon twist, or a cinnamon surprise?  They all sounded so wonderful... Violet's attention turns back to Chiffon, with a smile.  "Maybe you have a recommendation?  They all look so incredible!"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra accepts the drink and takes a sip. Hmm interesting! "Thanks!" she says.

"Umm, in case you forgot or I never told you, it's Astra by the way. Astra Glitterwing..."

"I remember visiting the alchemy guild, and I spoke with the lady there. It seems maybe I got them to try a truce for now? But I can't say for certain..."

She beams at the compliment. "I'm glad I could help with the mine. So I could only guess... was there anything else you needed help with today? Or did you just want to chat for a while?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Astra, of course. A sparkling name.

Well,"* he says, steepling his fingers, *"since you ask, there is something I'd like you to do. You'll be well compensated, of course, and your standing in the Department will rise..."*

He fishes out a tiny baton from his desk, about two inches long. *"It's about this hunt that everyone's talking about. Seems like a waste of time to me but, well, I was outvoted and now the Special Department is sending a party of our own. I though that it would be a good idea for you to run a little training session for our hunters. You know, a crash course in how to survive in the world outside the enclave... I can't think of anyone more experienced at that than you."*

It would also give you an excuse for not joining the hunt yourself...

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Out of the three, Chiffon recommends the lemon twist. *"It's light and fresh, a perfect snack to keep you going until lunch!"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra says, "Oh, me? I suppose I could do that..."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Too bad Kyu, who's been adventuring around for decades wouldn't be here for this...


"How many are we talking about? Or.. I suppose I'll get to meet them soon?" She eyes the baton curiously.

"But please let me assure you it's not a waste of time. It's actually not a sporty event, nor even a competition, really. It was an idea one of my friends had to combat the drow threat. And hopefully unify the two courts, at least for a bit, against them."

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: CakeLand!*
Show


With Chiffon's recommendation, Violet quickly makes her decision, with a smile.  "Could I please try one of the Lemon Twist cakes?  They look so delicious, and yummy, and wonderful!"

----------


## Majin

Kor gives the nobles his sharp-toothed grin. *"Thanks a lot... Um, my lord and lady. I'll remember that."*

Kor was going to see them soon, as he figured he might as well continue his guest. He didn't really care about the internal politics or the intrigue between the two courts, but he didn't really mind helping Bronzeshield, as she seemed reasonably nice. In Reena's group the whole gang had been placed under a house arrest! So if Soren got a little ahead in the hunt, Kor wouldn't mind that too much.

Kor would give the Maplehalls a similar introduction, telling he was here to help Bronzeshield.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra at the Special Department for Miscellaneous Business*
Show

He nods sagely as you explain the true origin of the hunt. *"I see. Well, you'd better keep that quiet, lest you undermine the whole thing. As for how many, we've managed to round up five 'volunteers'. Pencil-pushers mostly... I'm not expecting you to turn them into world-beaters; to be honest I'll be happy enough if they all make it back alive."*

*Spoiler: Kor at the Maplehall camp*
Show

You meet the Maplehall sisters in their command tent, which is lavishly appointed with plush furniture and opulent decorations. Taxidermies of rare animals stand in each of its eight corners, while a vibrant silk banner hangs behind the spot where the faeries stand, side by side. They look identical, with cold, impassive faces and spotless silver livery. They also finish each other's sentences:

*"So the Grand Marshall sent you?"* *"It's bad enough that she doesn't trust us to manage the scouting operations, and now... what?"* *"You'd better not be here to tell us those Foxcomet ruffians are going to be in charge, after all!"*

*Spoiler: Violet at Cakeland!*
Show

*"Excellent choice!"* She says, with practised charm (and sarcasm that's probably too subtle for Violet to detect). After giving you the cake, she scans a bulky ledger behind the counter. *"The cake's 1/20 of a credit. I take it you're... Violet, right? I'll just..."* she puts a small mark against your name in the book. *"We don't get many petals around here,"* she explains, *"and well, the purple hair rather gives it away."*

As promised, the cake is light and fluffy. Not too sweet or too filling at all.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Cakeland!*
Show


Violet's cheerful smile almost seems to transcend the idea of happiness as Chiffon agrees, and hands her the cake.  It looked delicious!  All lemony, and icingy, and wonderful, with a crunchy looking thing on top!  Almost without thinking, Violet leans down, and smells the wondrous cake (and gets a little icing on her nose), but before Violet can start to really appreciate the Lemon Twist, Chiffon mentions her name, and draws her back to reality.  "You've heard of me?"  Violet looks more than a little confused by that.  "And... what's a credit?"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: At the department of special things*
Show

Astra looks a bit concerned. "Oh... Well, I hope I could at least help them do that much. When and where would I meet them?"

----------


## Majin

Kor tried to staple on his most disarming grin. *"Oh, um, I don't think it's anything like that at all... Just sorta making sure everything's ready, it's a big hunt after all. And you don't have to have to worry about Foxcomet's, I think they'll all be in their own corner, away from you... And you've got the whole northern front to yourselves! Certainly you won't need to take orders from them! That's a pretty good deal, right?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Trying to sound persuasive? (d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"They're in the old conference room on the next floor up, sorting out their gear,"* he says. A dull thump rings out from above. *"That's probably them now. It's up to you how you use your time, but obviously there isn't long before they'll need to move out. As I said, keep them alive, and you'll be rewarded."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"That's... not ideal." "But fine. I guess."* You suspect they're acting magnanimous to prove how much more 'noble' they are. *"But we still demand authority over the western flank." "That fool, Bumblegrove, has come up with another of his mad schemes. I fear he's quite obsessed!" "He'll get us all killed. So go tell the Grand Marshall to put us in charge, would you?"*

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Chiffon maintains a completely blank expression. *"Don't worry about it. Would you like another cake?"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Well alright. I'll try!" she says, though that statement, while enthustic and genuine, probably wasn't the most reassuring. "Um, one more thing. Am I expected to go with them when they head out??"

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Cakeland!*
Show


Reassured by Chiffon's explanation, Violet shakes her head at Chiffon's offer, with a smile.  "Thank you, but if I try them all now, I won't be able to try them later, and that'd be really sad!"  With that said, Violet takes a nibble of the Lemon Twist, before turning her delighted smile back to Chiffon.  "It's even yummier than it smells!  Thank you!  I hope I'll get the chance to see you again, and try some of the other cakes, and I'm sure Astra, Kor and Kyu'll love them too!  Goodbye, Chiffon!"

With that, the cheerfully nibbling Violet turns to head towards the exit, and back to the street, turning to wave goodbye once more as she slips through the jingly door, before she starts wandering about, still nibbling the wondrous cake as she goes.

----------


## Majin

*"Um, I can certainly suggest that... But you know, even if you got command over Bumblegrove's forces, because I don't think we can just afford to leave them out, and he is as mad as you say, can you really expect him to know how to obey your commands properly? What if he acts like a looney and screws up? I mean, if you have authority over him, you might also be responsible for what he does... And if you really focus on one flank, I think you've got better chances at earning glory, rather than if you're spread thin and trying to keep Bumblegrove out of trouble. With Foxcomet's being able to concentrate on one side, I think they'd just come out looking much more competent..."*

Kor thought he was rather eager to see what this Bumblegrove character was up to himself. As far as he could tell, everyone was mad here. Not in a trying to swallow your own tail kind of way, but this seemed kind of more nebulous than that, because everyone thought it normal.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Your enthusiasm is good enough for Jasper. *"No,"* he answers, *"though you may join them if you wish. I'm sure they'd be glad to have a wizard backing them up."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Nonsense. We must lead because it is our duty to lead." "We will supervise Bumblegrove because we must supervise Bumblegrove." "Glory is irrelevant -" "and competence is irrelevant."

"Perhaps things are different where you come from, master dragon, but around here there is an order to things."* It seems like they are being really stubborn about this...

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Are you looking for anything particular in your wandering? The part of the enclave you're in right now is filled with shops. The clothes shops you've seen, obviously, but there are other places nearby. Cobblers, carpenters, florists, jewelers and others can all be found within a few minutes' flight.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet's Wanderings*
Show


Wandering around the enclave with a delicious lemon twist to nibble on as she went, Violet looked in the windows of the shops as she goes, admiring the many sparkly jewels and earrings, and necklaces gleaming in the light behind the glass, and the many flowers, all waiting to be admired, smiling in the sun, and stranger places still, with carvings and cuttings, and all sorts of things!  

*Spoiler: Goals*
Show


Violet's mostly wandering, looking at things, and admiring them.  Exploring the enclave.  Maybe she might run into someone else, or the children, or a garden or park?

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Well, I don't know...  It is going to be awfully dangerous..." Astra hesitates. She shrugs and says, "At the very least, I'll see how this bunch is, first," looking up as another thunk resonated from the ceiling. With that she bid goodbye to Jasper and made her way up a floor of the building, where the activity was coming from.

Stealth: (1d20+4)[*7*]

Rather than approach like normal, Astra thought she'd make quite the impression and a lesson for the very first instant she and the group met. Slowly creeping toward the conference room, she suddenly springs inside and shouts, "We're under attack!! Drow agents have invaded the building!"

To this effect she then collapsed, a big red stain on her dress like blood, but it was only a prestidigitation effect she made mere moments before.

Deception: (1d20+2)[*10*]


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Surprise, Ninja.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Majin

Darn. Here Kor thought glory would appeal to all of these nobles. 

*"Okay, okay, I get wanting to have an order... I am a druid, you know. But do you think Bumblegrove will let you guys just take command? Or Bronzeshield? Because even if you think the tree shouldn't grow in your path, the tree won't care. It'll just keep growing and standing there."* 

*"How about a compromise? I'll join up with Bumblegrove on the hunt, and if he tries something foolish or crazy, I'll get your input on that? That way you could make sure he stays in line without really taking over. I'm sure my presence is easier to swallow since I'm kinda outsider here in the court and all."*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

There is panicked shouting when you hit the floor. One faerie yelps *"no! We're not ready!"* Followed shortly by a metallic clatter that you assume to be them dropping whatever gear they were trying to arm themselves with. Another flies towards you, then screams *"eeeeek! She's bleeding!!"*

Two faeries quickly agree to start barricading the door shut, and move to start piling up chairs in front of it. Meanwhile, the one that came towards you notices that *"hey, isn't she that new pixie wizard who helped open the mines?"* *"Wizard? We should revive her! Maybe she can deal with the drow... someone get a healing potion!"*

You hear a vial being uncorked and smell the characteristic strawberry scent of a _Potion of Healing_. They're... probably going to try to force-feed it to you...

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

They laugh, in perfect unison: *"Oh, ho ho ho ho ho!"*

*"Well now, it seems you do have some wits about you, young one." "But you'll need more than puns to sway us. After all, trees can bend..." "...and Bronzeshield can be replaced. She's just a soldier, after all."* You don't think they really mean that as a threat. They just see themselves as special on account of their noble birth.

At this point, a young faerie boy with dark hair slips into the tent and whispers something to Lady Hyacinth Maplehall (the sister standing to your right). *"Well now, maybe this is an opportunity. I have heard a rumour that Lord Bumblegrove is planning to use a dangerous ritual to bolster his troops before the hunt starts. This has disaster written all over it. If you can stop him now, we will trust you to supervise him during the hunt."*

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

As you think about the children, it occurs to you that they probably have a place here - a home. They're most likely to be there, wherever that is.

You don't have long to ponder before you run into a garden though. Really, the whole enclave is groomed like one giant garden, but there are still some smaller spaces like this one that are entirely given over to plant life. A dense carpet of wildflowers surrounds a wooden kissing seat (currently unoccupied), while blue and purple morning glories wind their way up a trellis at the back of the garden. There is a heavy smell of pollen, with which you would be quite familiar.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra's eyes pop open and she quickly sits up, hoping not to be choked with a healing potion.

"Ack! I'm fine. This was just a test!"

She peers awkwardly at the others, seeing the handiwork of the barricade. "Sorry...". She gets rid of the fake blood coloring on her dress with another _Prestidigitation_ spell.

"I guess you pass? You seemed to have some good ideas and quick reactions..

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: The Gardening Adventure*
Show


Finding herself in a small garden, with morning glories, and a wonderful collection of wildflowers about, Violet pauses in her wanderings, smiling broadly as she looks over the cheerful looking flowers, and the home-like smell of pollen.  She stands still for a few moments, breathing it in, and admiring the arrangements, before she moves closer to the morning glories, giving them a look over, to make sure they were ok.
(1d20+8)[*27*] Wisdom based gardening?(-1 if int based, +1 if cha based)

----------


## Majin

Kor involuntarily twitched when twins started laughing in unison. At the moment he was just glad He hadn't offered to hunt with. Kor thought he'd just be busy glancing over his own shoulder to be on the lookout for any drow. He also made a mental note to tell Bronzeshield to be careful... Just in case. 

Kor perked up at the mention of the ritual. He was certain that was something Bronzeshield would want to be be checked too. *"Alright! That's a deal then! See you soon!"* Just in case the sisters might want to haggle more, Kor darted away towards the last camp, now remembering to cast the enchantment to help him be more persuasive. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Enhance ability: Eagle's splendor (advantage on Charisma checks)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

The faeries all freeze, the one nearest you just about managing not to spill any healing potion. *"Oh right. Of course,"* stammers one wearing half a suit of armour. They try to act natural, but it's not very convincing.

Potion girl: *"so, um... does this mean you're coming with us? I mean, since you're here...?"*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

You escape the twins before they can say another word, zipping into the Bumblegrove camp unopposed. It's practically deserted, in fact.

Ominous shadows spill out of the command tent, and you can hear ritualistic chanting from within...

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Well, it looks like the flowers here are mostly left to grow however they will. If anyone is regularly gardening this patch, they aren't doing it very... _regularly_. The morning glories are... fine, you guess, a bit scraggly here and there. Not blooming to their full potential. Competing with some other climbers that look like they probably weren't put there deliberately.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: The surprise test*
Show

"Uh... I don't think so. I mean.. I don't know..." Astra says as she tries to clamber up to her feet but just about falls over again on her hair.

"I mean, I don't have to. I was just talking to Jasper, and all he really wanted me to do was make sure you were ready to go on this hunt." She tries again to get up but still her own body weight is keeping her tethered down.

Astra tries to roll over a bit but her wings are in the way and it feels like she got more tangled. "Ugh, I'm sorry about this and I'm already regretting it. Can one of you help me up?"

(assuming they help her or she manages to get up on her own)

"I'm Astra Glitterwing by the way. Yes, the wizard who helped open the mines. What are all your names and specialities?" She smiles sheepishly, with a blush.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Gardening*
Show


With flowers needing help, and seemingly abandoned, Violet cheerfully gets to work, flitting about, helping the morning glories grow well, and helping to give the other climbers a chance to shine as well, before she helps the wildflowers out a little as well.  She also collects a few seeds, so she could plant them later, when she spotted a great spot for them.

----------


## Majin

Kor was a little surprised there was nobody to greet him. He gulped as he heard the chanting, figuring the ritual must already be underway. He hoped it at least wasn't anything explosive. He silently flew closer to the voices, wondering what there was to do now...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stealth: (d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra of the surprise test*
Show

They accept your explanation and, when you ask, Mimsie gives you a hand up. The faeries identify themselves:

Archibald is 'head of strategic planning'. He's old and, as you quickly infer, a little hard of hearing. He is the only one here with actual military experience, though it was in the distant past.
Bruno tells you he is an 'auditor'. His shirt is unbuttoned, revealing a pretty ripped chest, but out of all of them, he looked the most shaken during your test.
Keit is a calligrapher. She's grumpy and plainly doesn't want to be here; you detect a faintly murderous glint in her eyes.
Mimsie describes herself as a 'factor'. She's slight, even for a faerie, an seems uncomfortable around the weapons, but she's observant and attentive.
Tuck is a messenger, porter and, it seems, general dogsbody. He laughs awkwardly and says his best skill is dodging thrown objects.

*Spoiler: Kor the stealthy*
Show

You're not at your stealthiest here, in the light of day, but no one seems to notice you creeping around. You get right up to the entrance to the tent without being seen. The chanting is clearly audible and you're sure it's something arcane. The inside of the tent is a morass of shadow and you can smell brimstone from within...

*Spoiler: Violet and the flowers*
Show

It's easy to lose track of time, poking around the flowers. Every time you fix one thing, you notice something else that's just a little bit off. Eventually, with pockets full of seeds, you realise that someone is watching you.

*"Looking for something, Violet?"* It's Cloverfield, the King's secretary.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra thanks Mimsie and tries to assess the Faeries, both by their initial reaction and how they appear and describe themselves. Ultimately it didn't look good. Even she felt rather unprepared to face drow or their minions in the future... what were these people thinking??

She asks for some more clarification.

"Alright, Archibald.." she begins with a nod, "I think I understand your capabilities... Is head of strategic planning what you did in the military, or is that what you do in the miscellaneous department?" To her chagrin, she had to repeat the question a few times.

Turning to Bruno, she notes his physique but that was all that seemed promising. "What exactly do you.. audit?" She doubted the answer would change much.

Then addressing Mimsie she says, "A factor is really vague. What does that mean?"

She nods to the others, needing no further information to understand.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet's flowery adventure*
Show


Cheerfully humming to herself as she works to put the garden to rights, turning it from a collection of flowers into a happy, beautiful garden, Violet looks up as she realizes someone was watching her.  "Cloverfield!  You're here?  Does that mean that Jurgen is ok now?  I think Astra and Kyu got lost, because we were together, then I looked around, and they were gone, so I started looking, and then I found this garden, and the flowers asked for help, so I started helping them, and now they should be much happier."  Violet's voice cheerfully fills the small garden, and her hands and knees seem to be a bit on the dirty side, although her dress seems to be clean still(Somehow).

----------


## Majin

So the ritual was already underway, whatever it was they were doing here. Kor hesitated a little, the smell wasn't exactly inviting. But this was what he'd come to do, so no other choice besides to press on. He stuck his head inside the tent, trying to figure out what was going on.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Oh, yes, it's what I do now."* Archibald barks. *"I used to be a colonel, you know! Back when the King's Guard were proper soldiers!"* The others are starting to roll their eyes...

Bruno mumbles something vague about *"oh, you know, processes, workflows, that kind of thing. I, uh, optimise the Department's efficiencies."* More eye rolls. Good thing it doesn't matter very much, since it doesn't seem like he actually _does_ very much.

Mimsie explains it to you as she would a child: *"it's like... I help the traders buy and sell things. I arrange deals and check the paperwork. I'm... the oil in between the gears."* Then she screws up her face at the ugliness of that metaphor.

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

You poke your head inside the tent and see a ring of 13 cowled faeries, chanting a spell. In the middle of the circle is a large number of what you assume to be armsmen, who are kneeling, heads bowed. Sure looks like an evil ritual!

_Make an Intelligence (Arcana) check if you're curious about the ritual and another Dexterity (Stealth) check if you don't want them to see you._

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Cloverfield betrays no reaction during your ramble, but only says: *"hm, you're not together? Shame. Well, I came to tell you that the reincarnation will be starting soon. Would you like to come?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet nods cheerfully, clearly excited.  "I'd love to! Do you think we can find Astra and Kor and Kyu and everyone? I'm sure they'd like to come too!"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra sighs. Looking at each of the Faeries again she just had a bad feeling about this.

"Look, I really don't think... I mean... do any of you have any idea what you are getting into? My little test is a very real possibility. People can and will die. You'll be facing drow, some of which are powerful fighters and magic users.. and their minions, like giant spiders, ettercaps, maybe little demons too or something!"

"The point is, this hunt isn't just some silly little game. It's an attempt to have both courts fighting back against the drow invaders. So.. with that in mind, are you willing to go, or at least receive an inkling of training? If not, we had better have a talk with Jasper..."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

The faeries do show some concern as you explain the dangers, but it seems like they are still willing to join the hunt. They probably don't have much choice, based on what you heard from Jasper.

Archibald says *"aha, training, yes! Why, I remember when I was in boot camp..."* you get the feeling this could turn into a long story if you don't stop him.

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

As you watch, you realise that the words they're chanting... Don't seem quite right. It's as if they're trying to give themselves the strength of demons, but made a mistake and are actually going to end up _summoning_ a bunch of demons!

Somehow, none of them have noticed you yet. Well, they are quite wrapped up in what they're doing.

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Yes, of course,"* she says. *"I know master Korialstrasz has been doing the rounds amongst the hunting parties, and Kyu has been mingling at the Palace. Any idea where Astra went?"*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet smiles brightly as she thinks for a few moments.  "She was helping Firecracker, and then there was a bakery, and then she was gone!  And she didn't say anything!  Maybe she told Kyu where she went?  Or Kyu might have an idea?  We could ask?"  After she finishes speaking, Violet looks around the garden for any signs of Astra, and or Kyu, or the Palace.

----------


## Majin

Kor's eyes widened as he realized what was going on. He'd at first maybe Bumblegrove's eccentricity had been exaggerated, but this was something else. Even if they had been summoning the thing on purpose, Kor would have stopped it. No demons while he was around.

*"Stop, stop! You're making a big mistake!"* Kor shouted, no longer hiding himself. He flew around, making noise and trying to disrupt the ritual, bumping into fey. He even summoned his own creatures. *"Just distract them!"* Kor shouted in panic. And if the demon appeared, Kor might need help fighting it...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Conjure Animals, summon eight 1/4 creatures.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

If Astra felt she had plenty of leisure time she might have just listened to Archibald tell his story. Might even be a good one. But unfortunately she felt she had too much to do, and neither she nor anyone else had the time. They might have already heard the same story a dozen times over already.

"Say! Telling stories seems like a great idea while the others are doing their training!" she interjects. "But you can do all that without me! For now, why don't we back up a bit. Remember when you were barricading the door? That was a pretty good idea! So was the healing potion. What do you think you would have done after that?" she asks.

Realizing getting information from her was the most obvious thing, she adds, "Let's say I told you a few demons our size were going about, magically disguised as Fey, but then they were hurting people with poisoned knives? .. I'm poisoned, and I don't have any spells to kill or banish them. What do you think would be good to do next?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Demons?!"* Says Mimsie. *"I wasn't expecting demons!"* They all look a bit shaken for a moment as they try to visualise your hypothetical situation.

*"Best way to fight demons is banishment,"* Keit observes. *"There's spell scrolls in the Disciplinary Committee's room."*

Tuck adds: *"that's one floor up. I could fly and get them if you could keep the demons distracted for thirty seconds."*

Archibald, who had been lost in thought up to now, holds up a hand. *"The demons are disguised. How do we know Tuck isn't one of them? We can't trust anyone at all..."* and now they're well and truly stumped.

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

You cause absolute havoc in the tent, summoning two giant badgers, an axe beak, a cow, an elk, a giant bat, a giant lizard and a velociraptor. The ritual falls apart immediately, as the chanting spellcasters scatter in all directions and crash into various obstacles. Several candles are sent flying into flammable materials and enough tent posts are knocked down that the whole thing starts to collapse in on itself...

You have a split second to react before you get swamped in tentcloth!

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Shall we go to the palace, then?"* Cloverfield offers. *"You could say hello to the humans while you're there, if you like."*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


With a last look around the now much happier garden, Violet directs her smile back to Cloverfield.  "Ok!  And maybe we'll see Astra along the way, so we can tell her!"
Not really remembering the way to the palace, Violet prepares to follow Cloverfield and look at everything as she goes.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra nods sadly to Mimsie. "Unfortunately something similar to this happened to a great tree that was, in fact, some kind of gateway to another plane! Disguised demons like that got close and cut it with a cursed dagger..."

She nods to Keit and Tuck with a smile that grows larger, about to say that also sounded like a good idea until Archibald brought up a potential problem.

"Well.. I think that for starting off, you've been together in each other's presence for a while. But hey, you never know what level of subterfuge they might go to! You're probably safe assuming each of you is fine.. that is, until you lose sight of each other. But just in case, I'm sure there must be some way to test it. Come to think of it, did I mean devils when I said demons?"

Astra racks her brain trying to think if there was some kind of distinction, and thinking wasn't there some kind of material they didn't like?

knowledge religion: (1d20+1)[*18*]

knowledge arcana: (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## Majin

Well, it seems his plan had succeeded, Kor thought as he watched chaos erupt, feeling some satisfaction. Though now it looked he might be trapped!

Shifting quickly into a first form that came to mind, a big bear, hopefully big enough to hold the tent up for a while so others could escape. The bear's claws and teeth should probably be enough to make some faerie-sized holes into the cloth too.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

You follow Cloverfield to the Palace, and meet up with Kyu in the foyer. *"Hello Violet!"* She chirps, hugging you tight. You can see she has already acquired several new ribbons, which she wears with an almost excessive amount of pride.

Astra isn't around, but Kyu tells you she probably went to the Special Department of Miscellaneous Business, a guild to which they both belong. Astra must have had some... miscellaneous business... to take care of.

*"I can send someone for her, if you like,"* Cloverfield offers. *"You probably want to see the children, non?"*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Rearing up on your ursine legs, you try to hold the collapsing marquee open long enough for everyone to escape. It isn't easy; the tent is large and heavy, and flames are starting to lick at your fur... _please make a Constitution check!_

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Hrm, yes, it's unlikely that there's a spy among us right now..."* Archibald agrees. *"Why don't we choose a code phrase that we can use if anything like this comes up during the hunt. Even if it's not demons, the other court may well try to play some tricks on us."*

Bruno offers, *"okay, idea: if you want to check whether someone is one of us, say to them 'wow, your skin looks great!' and then, if you're one of us, you reply 'oh thanks, I moisturise with nymph tears twice a day.' What do you think?"* He puts on the biggest, whitest grin you've seen in years.

Meanwhile, your memory drags up a good amount of information on fiends. You know that devils hail from the Nine Hells of Baator, the lawful evil plane, and demons come from the Infinite Layers of the Abyss, the chaotic evil plane. As such, the two species represent very different versions of evil. Devils are organised, strategic and methodical in their quest to bring the most misery to the greatest number of souls, whereas demons are violent, savage and terrifying, caring only about satisfying their own vile urges. You have heard that devils will usually honour a deal, if you can make them agree to it, and that they are also vulnerable to silvered weapons. However, it was definitely demons that attacked the Circle of Yeven, not devils.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Cheerfully following Cloverfield to the Palace(And eagerly looking around at the many new sights, sounds, and smells), Violet's taken off guard by the sudden hug of Kyu, as the Palace was quite distracting.  A good surprise, and Violet returns the hug, with a smile, and a chirped "Hi Kyu!  You found new ribbons!  They're lovely!  And they go so well with your outfit!"
Sadly, gossip has to take a backseat as Cloverfield subtly redirects the conversation to Astra's whereabouts.
Violet's smile quickly turns to Cloverfield as she makes her offer, and Violet nods even as she responds.  "That would be wonderful!  Astra'll definitely want to know so she can visit too, and it'd be fantastic to see the children!"  Her smile seems to grow even more excited as she speaks, and her brain catches up to her words.

----------


## Majin

Wow, burning fur really didn't smell very good... Kor was glad he wasn't hairy normally. And if he didn't get trapped himself, at least there wouldn't be any permanent damage, but it still hurt! The bear-shaped dragon did his best to stay still and standing, growling in frustration.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Con check: (d20+2)[*19*]

So I didn't specify exact bear type, but looks like black bear's the best Kor can do now.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

With much hope and encouragement, Astra says, "A pass code? That's a great idea!"

Although Bruno's suggestion is a little strange. "Uh.. maybe? That seems oddly specific.. and I can't help but think someone else might actually say that..." She grins at the faerie.

"What else could I tell you? Hmm. Well a disguise like theirs would certainly use magic. I don't suppose any of you know how to detect magic auras? It's a fairly simple spell..." Of course this was coming from her, a somewhat more experienced wizard. "If it looks like their entire being is shrouded in an illusion spell, there's almost certainly something to watch out for!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Shockingly, none of these five are spellcasters. Beyond their innate ability to cast _faerie fire_, they have no magic at all. *"But you're a wizard! We can rely on you for that sort of thing... right?"*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Your strength holds, and the faeries escape unscathed. Now, in the open air, they look around in confusion. First you unleashed an assortment of beasts on their ritual, then you saved them - the sense that you get is that they aren't sure whether you're friend or foe. Eventually their leader, Lord Bumblegrove, staggers his way to the front. He's an old faerie, long of beard, wearing brightly coloured finery. *"What is the meaning of this?!"* He huffs.

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Cloverfield sends a young faerie to get Astra, then takes you to the children. They have a dedicated wing of the palace, which is clearly protected with some powerful wards. You can almost feel the magic pressing down on you when you walk through the door. Inside, you head down a corridor, past recreation rooms, education rooms, a canteen and a gym. It's nicely appointed, but also kind of eerie, very much like a doll's house except that everything is larger than the faeries who built it, instead of smaller.

The children are in a dressing room, getting changed into some fancy outfits. The dresses are frilly and lacy, in the colours of a golden sunrise, and the children look rather stiff. Tadd is fussing at his sleeves, succeeding only in messing them up even more, while Lucinda can't seem to get her hair to stay where she wants it. When they see you, they all rush over, each wanting your attention in their own way.

They're all talking at the same time, and you're badly outnumbered. You hear a jumble of:
"Look at this bracelet I made!"
"Raven stole my shoe!"
"Help me practice my speech for when Jurgen comes back!"
"I did not!"
"Do your thing with the flowers again!"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra stammers, "W-well, n-not if I'm not going with you..." and she feels rather guilty about it. She almost felt they were doomed, with or without her.

"And.. for the purpose of this exercise, I'm all poisoned and nearly incapacitated, remember?"

"What if I made some scrolls? Could you at least make use of one of those? Maybe I could.. um.. try to make it easier to use??"

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Cheerfully following Cloverfield through the palace(And looking at the many wonderful decorations and rearranging flower vases to be more equitable), Violet slows for a few moments as she feels the pressure from walking through the door, and looks at Cloverfield, more than a bit confused.  But with no direction forthcoming, after another moment, she continues following her guide.  _Wow... they've got lots of REALLY big things!  But it's all... off.  Maybe they're happy like this?_

Reaching the children, and hearing their indecipherable greeting, Violet smiles at them, her face almost lighting up with the brilliance of it, before she replies. "Hi!  Those are really fancy clothes!  And you've heard the good news?  But one at a time, please, I can only hear so much!  And it's wonderful to see you again!"

----------


## Majin

Despite losing the intimidation factor, Kor decides to shift back from a bear to a dragon, since he was hoping talking would resolve this.

Kor mutters his thanks in Druidic to the fey spirits wearing the animal skins, and lets them go. If these guys decided to attack him, Kor figured he'd just bolt. At least nobody had tried to attack him just yet.

*"Oh, um hello there. I'm Kor... Maybe you've heard of me?"* At least rest of the court had. *"Anyway, I was kinda looking to talk with you, just helping Bronzeshield with preparations for the hunt and all, and noticed you might have been trying to sorta summon a demon... So I intervened."* Kor thought they were just doing it accidentally, though even the original spell was probably suspect in that case, but he was still intently trying to watch Bumblegrove's reactions as he spoke. *"...you weren't trying to do it on purpose, right?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Insight: (d20+4)[*7*], Kor's watching how the fey lord reacts when he mentions demons.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

All agree that it would be really useful if you could prepare some scrolls. They should be able to figure out how to use 1st level spell scrolls at least.

At this point, a messenger arrives from the Palace. *"Astra Glitterwing? Mistress Cloverfield requests your presence at the Palace. Your colleagues are there with the human children."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Transformed back into a fey creature and with your sash clearly visible, the faeries are more accepting of your presence. Bumblegrove answers your question: *"wha...? Summon a demon? Psh, no. We were just trying to tap into some abyssal energy to give our men demonic strength! Perfectly safe; wrote the ritual myself don't you know!"* His energetic style of speaking makes it hard to judge his true intent, but you're pretty confident the ritual _was_ going to summon a demon. He probably just doesn't realise.

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

It takes a while for them to settle down, but eventually Jack pulls rank and demands your attention first. *"It's good to be home. The other court was so boring, but thanks to you and your friends, we got to have a proper adventure. I was just thinking, do you want to give a speech at Jurgen's ceremony?"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Oh, the children! Did they start the thing yet?" she says, forgetting what exactly they were doing. Bringing Jurgen back. But didn't they say "reincarnation" before...?

She turns back to the other faeries. "Um. So, I'll be back later I guess. Or better yet, I'll have a scroll or two made for you by then, ok? Where and when do we meet next?"

(after that, let's head over to the palace!)

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet's cheerful smile continues to light up the room, and her violet eyes drift from child to child as she waits for them to calm down, so she can understand them.  However, as Jack speaks, she looks a little sad.  "It was?  What was it like?  And speeches?  I'm... I'm not sure if I'm the right person?  I... we played eye spy, and riddled, but... I don't know if I'm really the right person?  I'd be happy to, but maybe not first?"  Discussing giving a speech, she looks somewhat nervous, unsure of herself, and her speechmaking abilities.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra & Violet*
Show

As Astra leaves, the guild faeries tell you to meet them at the main war camp. They'll have a grey-and-black tent someone on the outskirts.

At the Palace, Lucinda says to Violet: *"well, it's not like we're forcing you, but I actually think that (against all odds) Jack's had a bright idea there. The King will be at the reincarnation, so drawing some attention to yourself might be a good way to win some favour..."*

*"If not,"* offers Misty, *"you could help out with the flower arranging. I know you're good at that sort of thing."*

*"Or we could do the kids' hair!"* Chirps Kyu.

While you discuss, Astra arrives! Petey fills her in on what's been happening up to now, explaining that there's still an hour or so until the ceremony begins.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet and Astra!(And Kyu)*
Show


Listening to Lucinda, Violet frowns, clearly thinking.  "Um... would it be before Jurgen is made better, or after?  Or both?"  As she speaks, her frown slowly seems to turn into a smile as ideas start rattling around in her head.  "Maybe both?  One thanking the king for being really nice, and maybe condemning the meanies, and then one saying hi to Jurgen, and some other things?  And I would love to help with the flower arranging!  With the right flowers, everything'll be much nicer!  Maybe flowers in everyone's hair?  They'd look really nice!"

Just as she finished, Astra flies in, prompting an immediate smile and wave from Violet, along with a cheery "Hi Astra!"

----------


## Majin

Kor couldn't call himself much of a summoner, or anything like that, but he was still pretty sure that was the ritual he'd just interrupted. 

*"Look, even if you were right, I don't think using demonic powers would be the right thing to do here... I guess using demon powers sounds kinda cool, but something devious could slip through when you're tapping to that plane, and I think we have our claws full with these drow already... So not really worth it."*

*"I'm also pretty sure that if you try something like this again, you'll just be left out of the hunt. But to compensate for your losses..."* Kor grinned, taking on a more cheerful tone. *"I'll be joining you guys for the hunt. You saw what I can do, so I hope it'll help a bit, right?"* Of course it'd be good to keep an eye on Bumblegrove, in case he'd other crazy plans in mind.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra beams and waves energetically. "Oh, hello everyone! I'm not late am I?"

"Ah.." she says with a bit of disappointment. It sounded like this ceremony was about to happen now!

"So you wanted us to make a speech?  ..I suppose I could do that. You mean a speech about your captivity and wild adventure? Or.. being happy to have Jurgen back?"

Astra was trying to be accommodating but she was still no mind reader. "Um, Is this supposed to happen before or after it happens?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Palace*
Show

*"Before,"* confirms Lucinda. *"And I guess the idea is to speak about Jurgen. Honour him as he was..."*

*"Yeah. I know you folks didn't know him for very long, but he was a pretty cool guy."* Jack says. *"I'll be speaking too, so don't worry if you can't think of anything. I'm sure he'll be happy just seeing that you're here."*

*Spoiler: Bumblegrove's Camp*
Show

*"Hmm yes, I suppose you have a point there. All's well that ends well though. Got to take a few risks in life, eh old chap! It'll be a pleasure having you join us though: I just had a brilliant idea. Come, look at this..."* He and a few others work together to drag a chest out from the smouldering remains of the tent. Bumblegrove then opens it up to reveal an ornate blunderbuss (human-sized), some lead shot and several canisters of smokepowder. *"I snagged this off a human who was hunting near the enclave last year. Told her she'd 'incur the wrath of the forest' if she didn't make an offering. Hah! So anyway, what I was thinking is, you could do your bear thing, we strap this to your back, and then a couple of my boys hitch a ride so they can fire it. You'd be unstoppable!"*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Palace*
Show


After a few moments of thought, Violet nods.  "Ok!  I can do that!"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Palace*
Show

Astra smiles, perhaps a bit sadly. "Of course! I can do that. I guess I didn't really know him all that well, but I could definitely talk about how brave he was... What other things did you all like about him?"

Turning to Jack, she asks, "Or was that going to be what your speech was?"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Bumblegroves' camp*
Show

Kor is glad Bumblegrove seems to give up on the demon scheme quickly, though he does hope he won't just change his mind back.

Kor's eyes light up when he hears the fey lord's idea. Technically using a weapon like that wasn't very fitting for a druid, but technically Kor would just be carrying it and some other fey who'd be riding on his back. And besides, the members of his circle were very far away. Much better than using demon powers in any case.

*"Ooh, that's a good line, should use it sometime... Except my Common's pretty rusty. But I really like this idea! I bet those Drow will be really surprised!"* Kor leans towards the gun and sniffs it. There was a scent of sulfur lingering around the thing, and it made Kor think of explosions and fire. He'd never seen a thing like this before, but it did seem powerful. *"Maybe some archers could ride too..."* Kor mutters as he stares at the gun, imaging himself as a bear with the weapon shooting blasts of fire at his enemies.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Palace*
Show

*"You've got to respect his bravery,"* Jack begins, *"the way he took on that drow."*

*"A real team player,"* says Mitch.

And Misty adds: *"I always liked his hair... so shiny and tousled."*

*Spoiler: Camp*
Show

*"Sure, as many as you can carry."*

Meanwhile, Bumblegrove's hunters have mostly recovered from the recent chaos. They're milling around trying to restore some order to the camp, but it looks like they want for some leadership. *"Well, master Kor, I think we're all set here. If you'll excuse me, I need to see to my troops."*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Palace*
Show


Not missing a beat, Violet chimes in as well.  "And he loved playing the Lute, and loved music!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Palace*
Show

*"Yeah, that boy could play,"* says Jack. *"Hey that reminds me: you all should sign his old lute!"* He produces a black velvet box containing a battered, child-size lute, which has been scrawled on by all the other children. Raven offers you a box of wax crayons.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Palace*
Show


When Jack holds out the black velvet box and the lute, Violet looks it over, with a smile.  _It's been used, but taken care of.  A little out of tune, but it's stored, so that's ok.  Maybe a little battered, but a bit of care will fix that._  "It's a good lute, and clearly loved, and I'd be happy to!"
Without further ado, Violet carefully lifts crayons out of Raven's proffered box until she finds a stubby violet crayon.  With her prize in hand, she flits back over to the Lute, carefully examining it for a good spot, where the crayon wasn't going to be rubbed off if the lute was played, before signing it, the flowing characters of her name circled around a smiling face, with a stem sticking out, a couple of triangular, but rounded leaves helpfully making it clear that it was a flower(Violet leaves, even.)
With that done, she zooms back to Raven, and returns the crayon.  "Thank you!  I'm sure he'll be glad to see it!"

----------


## Majin

*"Sure, I'll see you later!"* Kor was pretty happy with how things had gone. He'd prevented a demon incursion, and managed to do politics with a bunch of fey nobility. 

Kor figures he might now go to the sisters they won't have to worry about Bumblegrove's mad plan anymore, and then to Bronzeshield to report that the nobles were now going to play nice, and that she'd some scouts to use. Then Kor thinks it might be a good time to see what the rest of the gang was up to.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Palace*
Show

"Hey, great idea!" Astra exclaims. She picks out a vivid red crayon, grasping it awkwardly with two hands, and barely manages to scrawl her name on the back of the lute, circling it.

As the other children rush in to find a spot to sign on the lute, she says, "Can't wait to start the ceremony! Ready when you are."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

The Maplehall sisters are (unsurprisingly) pleased that you managed to stop a demon incursion. They agree to follow Bronzeshield's strategy, with you supervising Lord Bumblegrove.

Likewise, the general is very happy. *"Ah, I'm so glad I trusted you, young one. If only these damned nobles could learn from your example..."* _You gain 1,000XP for your successful politicking!_

*"We had a messenger come for you a little while ago. Apparently your friends are at the Palace, with the human children, and they'd like to see you."*

At the Palace, the rest of the preparations keep you busy enough until Korialstrasz arrives, looking like he's had... a day.

Cloverfield calls you through to a special room underneath the children's wing, called the 'Forever Chamber'. It's dark, lit only by fireflies and shimmerlings, with a bare soil floor and walls made of tangled roots. There's a sculpted stone in the middle of the chamber, where King Soren, the wizard Goldfeather and another feaerie you've not seen before stand over Jurgen's body, which is laid on a bed of flowers.

The children file in and sit in a circle; you should probably join them.

The King smiles and says *"thank you all for coming, my beloved children, and of course my brave ambassadors as well. As you know, we are here to celebrate the life of this boy, Jurgen Blumenthal, and see him reborn that he might live and laugh and sing again."* With a slightly reluctant intake of breath, he says to Goldfeather: *"send my thanks to the Queen as well, for so graciously releasing them."*

*"Now, would anyone like to say a few words?"*

Jack gets up and says his piece: *"you know, in all the years I've lived here, I don't think I met anyone who didn't like Jurgen. He just had that easygoing style that you couldn't help but love, and he was always there when you needed him. Remember that time we put on a play for Highharvestide? No one wanted to sit backstage and do all the boring work, but Jurgen stepped up and let the rest of us stand on stage. It's only been a couple of days without him, but it's like the heart's been ripped out of our little gang. We'll be so glad to have him back."*

Over to you, if you want to jump in...?

----------


## Archmage1

Helping with the preparations(A wonderful set of White heather and Palm leaves for the flower bed, ringed by a collection of more colorful flowers) and doing her best to keep the children happy and excited while they got ready help Violet conceal her own worries, that her speech would be horrible, that Jurgen would hate his gift, that the other children might not like their flowers...  It's almost a surprise when Kor arrives, but before she can ask what happened(But after she sings him a quick song, to help him clean up, and be presentable), Cloverfield's call comes, and, time runs out.

Violet's somewhat nervous smile continues to be strained as she sees the flowers she'd so carefully arranged, the king, and some other faeries, and Jurgen, just... lying there.  But before she can dwell on it, she takes a spot between Raven and Lucinda, just as the speeches begin.  She listens, still smiling, as the king speaks, and then Jack speaks, even as her own nervousness grows, and grows, because then... then it's her turn.

Not wanting to be outdone, she flies up, with a smile, and takes a deep breath, before she starts to speak.
"I... I'd only just met Jurgen, before I lost him, but his love of music, and his kindness... it was wonderful to see.  His love for all of you" At this point, she looks around the circle, meeting the eyes of each of the children, and offering a small, comforting smile. "Was undeniable, as was your love for him.  When he died... he could have fled, you know?  But he chose to stay, to help, to do his best to make the world a nicer place, to protect his friends, his family.  And it cost him his life, and it wasn't fair at all.  But death doesn't have to be the end.  And for every ending, there can be a new beginning.  And this... this is Jurgen's."  At that, with tears in her eyes, Violet's fingers start flitting across her cittern, the music, starting out slow, and ominous, before she starts to sing, her voice almost dull, sad, and hopeless.
"In our most painful moments, lost in the cloak of despair, saddened, hurt, grieving, hopeless..."
Her voice trails off, becoming almost quiet, difficult to hear.
"No future in sight, with no one caring, no purpose remaining..."
As she continues, her voice starts raising, the shadows and sadness slowly fading from it, even as the music starts to gain hope, and build in speed.
"A cycle of despair, a constant, crushing force, but then..."
At this point, her voice clears, and rather than being full of sadness, it conveys hope.  The music dances, flickering, no longer ominous, but excited, looking to the future.
"What is lost is found again, and so our friends can help.  What was lost is found again, the future, bright once more.  What was lost is found again, bringing hope to all.  What with lost is found again, and with it, life goes on."
At that, her voice holds on on for a few moments, as her fingers stop their dancing, and her song comes to an end, and she looks to the king, with a smile.  "Thank you.  Without you... this would be a time of sadness, not of joy, and that?  That's what makes things better."

----------


## WindStruck

Astra was glad to see Kor again, though a bit concerned about his apparent state. As the ceremony begins and Jack speaks, she nods to the boy, and then Violet greatly impresses her. It was far more poetic than she could have imagined.

With it being her turn, she flits a bit forward, looking to everyone a bit awkwardly at first before beginning:

"Jurgen was a very special boy. Like Violet, I didn't know him for too long. Just a day longer. You all are very fortunate to have been his friend..."

"As every one of you can attest, he was very brave. Even you all were too. I remember Tadd stealing things from that one Drow, Jack and him were nearly killed too! Every one of you were brave, and I am sure, would have likely traded places with Jurgen if given the choice. That is why we are here now..."

"Um. Not to die and take his place or anything. But to be here to show him how much he is admired and loved."

That was probably about all Astra thought she could muster without personally knowing the boy well. She nodded to the other children, who undoubtedly had more personal things they would wish to share.

----------


## Majin

*"Hi guys"*, Kor whispered to Astra and Violet. *"I stopped a demon invasion!"*

Kor watched the proceedings, but stayed back, letting others speak. For one, he wasn't really presentable, his nice shiny scales dirty from the rumble with the tent. Violet's spell did help, but some feeling of dirtiness still lingered, maybe related to the nasty demon energy. Maybe a cold bath would help... Also he wasn't sure what to say, especially since he still had mixed feelings about the resurrection. The druids he knew at least wouldn't have wanted to be raised. But objecting to it seemed harsh, especially after he listened to the other kids speak.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Soren thanks Violet and Astra for their contributions. Some of the other children speak, some don't, and then soon enough it's time for the magic to happen.

The strange faerie standing to the King's right steps forward and holds up a hand to quiet any whispering. He's dressed in long robes, many layered but drab in colour, and his hair is a mess of dreadlocks, dirt and leaves. An archetypal druid, you would assume, and presumably the person who will be bringing Jurgen back to life.

He draws a long, deep breath, then sighs. *"Good afternoon, everyone. For those who don't know me -"* he looks at the four outsiders - *"I am the children's caretaker, teacher and guardian. They call me Master Lionstar, or just Sir."*

He floats over to Jurgen and unties one of several potion bottles tied to his gnarled staff. *"Now, it is no small thing to pervert the cycle of life in this way, but, given the exceptional circumstances of Jurgen's killing, I have agreed to an exception. Do not be expecting the same if anyone else goes and gets themselves stabbed by marauding elves!"* Lionstar quaffs the potion and twitches at its bitterness. He then proceeds to inscribe a circle of sigils in the mud with the tip of his staff before pouring another bottle of oil onto Jurgen. There's a lot of chanting and at one point he gets Lucinda to help with daubing symbols onto the body. The whole process takes a good hour and it's pretty messy to be honest. By the end of it, Lionstar is half naked, the chamber reeks of musk and Goldfeather is beginning to fall asleep.

But! With a thunderous crack, the spell is completed! In the middle of the circle, a new body forms, at first clay-like and indistinct, but then gradually gaining features: a little chubby, homely in the face, curly ginger hair... a halfling body, you realise. To begin with it's the same height as the other children, but then just as it finishes forming, a zing of magical energy snaps through the air and the new body suddenly shrinks down into that of a halfling child.

Jurgen opens his brand new eyes, stumbles slightly, and croaks: *"huh? What? Am I.. back? Hey, why am I so short?"*

And then, *"and where are my clothes?!"*

Lionstar hands him a dressing gown, then puts a hand on Jurgen's shoulder and says *"welcome back home. Thanks to the pleas of your friends and these... adventurers, you have been reborn. How do you feel?"*

*"...Different."*

*"Well, in many ways you are different. In fact, it is customary on occasions such as this for a person to choose a new name."*

The boy who was Jurgen ponders this, then asks the room: *"any ideas? What's a cool name these days?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet patiently(Well, ok, she's fidgeting a fair bit by the end) listens to the many speeches, but then things started to happen!  The strange faerie, Master Lionstar introduces himself, and as he does, Violet waves cheerfully, before stilling, remembering where she was, and what was happening.  She leans forward, her eyes going wide as Master Lionstar approaches Jurgen, and drinks a potion, and then makes a circle around the body, _Oh, why couldn't we have done that before!  This is taking forever!_, before chanting, drawing symbols... for want of something to do, Violet's fingers start dancing on her cittern once more, setting up for some low, slow mood music while Lionstar does his thing.

She's sort of swaying, eyes closed, still playing the music when the crack sounds, she starts, and looks up, just in time to see Jurgen... shrink, and stand up.  She sits there, stunned for a few moments, while Master Lionstar gives him some robes, and talks... about a new name? Clearly excited by the prospect of naming Not Jurgen, Violet starts quickly spouting off names.  "You could be Briar, or Dogwood, or maybe Kudzu?  Or Fern?  Or maybe Arrowwood?  Boxwood? Or... Juniper?  That's a good name!"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra tells the druidic Faerie, "Ah, thank you, Mr. Lionstar. These children, they never should have been put in such terrible danger in the first place. I'm glad you decided to give Jurgen another chance..."

Astra probably isn't able to help with the ritual but she does say, after it is all concluded, "Ugh, for the last time, we're ambassadors! Um. Except Violet, I guess..."

Turning to Jurgen.. or Not Jurgen, she says, "I'm glad you're back! Umm.. well, considering the circumstances, you could call yourself Lucky! Or Shorty. Well you'd probably get tired of hearing that. Hm, you were very brave.. the way you died, would braveheart be ... maybe a little much??"

The other kids begin shouting their suggestions and drown each other out. When it quiets down again she says, "It's really up to you! You could even keep your old name, I guess. But... it's what you'll be called by everyone from now on."

----------


## Majin

Kor did perk up once he figured the fey leading the ceremony was a druid. Kor had never witnessed reincarnation himself, and watched the whole ritual in fascinated silence. Even if this spell was more balanced than what some of the clerics could do, it still felt just _weird_. Kor himself would never want to be resurrected, he wouldn't want to risk not being a dragon for the rest of his life.

*"Well I don't mind being called an adventurer! Maybe they could call us... adbassadors?"*

Kor flies closer to the human child formerly known as Jurgen. *"A halfling name? How about... Uhh.. D-Dar... No, never mind, I think Juniper sounds pretty cool, but it's up to you kid. At least you're a more compact size now! Humans just get so tall I'd think it's unwieldy. Oh, and they probably threw your clothes away, I think they were pretty bloody after you were killed. But everyone pays too much attention to those things anyway."*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

He picks up on something Kor says: *"right, halfling names... Dar... Da... I knew a halfling called Dalfred once. Nah, that's boring. Deder? Darroch? Hmm. On the other hand, Juniper is very good. I like how it keeps the same first initial. 'Juniper Braveheart' works pretty well I think. Let's go with that."*

*"Very well,"* says Lionstar, *"I hereby name you Juniper Braveheart and bestow upon you this gift."* It's a wand made out of a sprig of oak, with the leaves and acorns still attached.

*"Thank you, master. Does this mean you're going to start teaching us magic now?"*

*"If you are capable of learning it, yes, I think I shall have to. Perhaps it will help you defend yourselves in the future."*

While they're talking to each other, Jack motions you over. *"Do you guys want to give him the lute? Now's the time."*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra flies over, nodding her head enthusiastically and beaming. She quietly says, "Yes! Now's a good time! ...I just hope it isn't too big for him."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Darn, if only there was a spell that could make objects smaller...   :Small Amused:

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's cheerful smile grows far broader as Juniper picks his new name, as she practically vibrates with excitement.  Sadly, she doesn't hear Jack's quiet words, as she darts over to Juniper, and hugs him.  "You're ok!"

----------


## Majin

*"Well, it all worked out pretty well in the end, huh?"* Kor says as he flutters around the newly-made halfling. *"I can help you practice. And if you meet other novices, don't eat everything they hand out even if they say it's a part of the training. I did and I guess it was a fun afternoon, but afterwards I was really sick!"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Juniper puts a hand on Violet's head to 'hug' her back, saying *"yeah, I guess I am okay. It'd be great if you could visit sometimes - maybe master Kor could teach us how to summon dinosaurs!"*

Naturally, he's thrilled to be presented with his lute, now signed with messages of well-wishing. But Astra is right: it is too big for him to comfortably play now. His halfling fingers can't quite span the neck and he makes an exaggerated frown at being unable to produce a chord. *"Aw, this is no good at all..."*

Meanwhile, Lionstar averts his gaze when Kor mentions the dangerous edibles. He certainly seems like the kind of faerie who would do something like that...

----------


## WindStruck

"Aww, I'm sorry, Jur- ..er, Juniper...  I guess you'll need to get a new one that better fits you, and keep it as a memento. But for now..."

Astra flits forward and touches the lute, sprinkling it with her pixie dust. After incanting a spell, it begins to shrink.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Astra will cast _Shrink Object_ on the lute, but she only really wants to use a fraction of its power. The goal is to shrink its size just until Juniper can use it, but not so much that it becomes a prop for a doll.  I hope that's ok!

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's cheery smile meets Juniper's as he returns her hug, but she moves out of the way once the lute is to be presented, with a smile.  One that quickly falls into a frown as she realizes he can't quite play it.  Then, she has an idea.
"Maybe I can help?  Do you think you can get a feel for my cittern?  You sort of have to focus on it a bit, and if you don't treat it properly, it can give you a really bad headache, but once you do, it won't?"
As she speaks, she pulls out her Mac-Fuirmidh cittern, and offers it to him.

*Spoiler: Note*
Show


The cittern is magical, so it should resize, but it requires attunement by a bard, and playing it when not attuned requires a DC 15 wisdom save, or take 2d4 damage.  Needless to say, Violet isn't going to let him play before it is attuned.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Regarding Violet's cittern, Juniper doesn't think he'll be able to play it, since he hasn't developed any bardic powers yet. *"It's a beautiful instrument though... where did you get it?"*

But then Astra shrinks the lute down to a more comfortable size, so that the halfling can play it. *"Yes, that's amazing!"* He says, turning to Lionstar and the King, *"may I?"*

They nod, and Juniper starts strumming a ballad.

*"I have a song I'd like to sing
For you, my friends; and you, my King
A joyous and a simple beat
Link up your hands and move your feet!

Rejoice, rejoice; today's the day
When human heart and magic fey
Have joined as one to make new life
And right the wrong of dark elf's knife

For here I stand, alive again
But not the boy that I was then
For now I am called Juniper
And none of us are who we were

In all my years, I've never known
Such kindness as you all have shown
My heartfelt thanks go out to you
Faerie, pixie and petal too"*

As he plays, illusory images start to appear in the air around him. Brief and indistinct at first, but eventually forming into coherent images that complement the song. Juniper had been playing with his eyes closed, so Lucinda calls out as soon as he finishes the song, saying *"Juniper, Juniper, look! That's a silent image spell! Maybe you are going to be a bard after all!"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet seems a little saddened by Juniper's response, although she does try to hide it.  "Aw... maybe later?  My teacher gave it to me, before he left!  He was really nice, and really loved music, and singing, and exploring, and having fun!"
With Astra shrinking the lute down, and Juniper's rightfully shifting focus, Violet's attention turns to the lute, and then, to Juniper's song.
As he sings, Violet sways in time with the music, her broad smile clearly conveying her enjoyment of the music, and as he finishes, she claps, clearly delighted.  "Bravo!  That was wonderful, Juniper!  And your illusions were wonderful!  You're nearly there!"

----------


## WindStruck

As Astra struggles extra-hard to maintain concentration on her spell, so that it would not end, nor make the lute too small, she still manages to notice the illusions and marvels at them.

"Wow, Juniper! That's amazing! I've always wondered how bards made magic from their performances! You.. must have really been feeling those emotions, weren't you?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"Yeah, I guess. I kind of feel like I'm a bit more experienced in life as well now, which probably helps. I don't think I could have done that if we'd never gone to the... gone on that journey."*

Kyu says: *"yeah, wandering is good for the spirit! And well, they do say 'the way of a bard is gregarious', don't they?"* She looks at Violet quizically.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet returns Kyu's look with a broad smile, and a nod.  "It's really important!  You need to find the right songs, and you need to believe them, and enjoy them, and really feel them, and the best way to do that is talking, getting to know people, seeing new places, and making friends!  And it's a lot more fun that way too!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The King intercedes: *"hrm, all this talk of bards is putting me in the mood for a proper festival. In fact, when we win this hunting-and-poetry contest, we should have a parade to celebrate. Violet the petal, I hereby charge you with providing the music for my victory parade."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's eyes go wide in surprise as the forgotten King speaks, and then wider still as he asks her to provide music for a parade. 
_A Parade?  Like in songs?  Singing and playing and making sure everyone was having fun?  That'd be really wonderful!  But maybe a band could make it better  Or maybe even multiple bands?  If there's a hunting and poetry contest, maybe there could be a music contest too?  Everyone liked music!_
She seems stunned for a few moments as she thinks, her eyes wide, but then, she speaks, her voice moving almost too quickly to be understood.  "Ooh!  It'll be lots and lots of fun, and everyone likes music too!  Maybe we can add a music contest to the hunting and poetry contest too?  And then everyone can have even more fun!"
She falls silent for a minute, before she speaks again, her voice a little sheepish, and much quieter.  "Um... what is a parade?  Is it like a dance?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra chimes in. "A parade! It's like.. a whole bunch of people celebrating at once! Except it's not exactly like a party. No no, that's not quite right. A parade... it's like there's a large group that's performing. While they're moving! Like, they could all go from one end of a village to another!"

It was pretty clear that Astra wasn't much of a connoisseur of parades herself.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet frowns, thoughtfully, as her eyes narrow a little.  "So... sort of like a snake?  Expect people?  And we'd want everyone to hear, so maybe I'll need some help?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra thinks for a bit. "Um. Yeah! You could think of it like a snake! All the performers follow the people at the .. uh, 'head' of the snake!  And they may be able to go any which way!  But the way it normally works is, all the people that came to watch know about the parade in advance, so they line up along the side of the roads to celebrate too, or they follow along!"

----------


## Archmage1

Listening to Astra, Violet looks to the King, to see if he agreed with what she was saying.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

He's a little startled when you don't know what a parade is, but it seems you've got the basic idea. *"Yes, of course I mean you'd be co-ordinating the other performers. You'd have plenty of help.

We can't add in a music element to the contest at this point though; the negotiations are far too delicate..."* Cloverfield and Goldfeather both nod along.

----------


## Archmage1

With the king's response, Violet's smile returns, and then dims as he rejects the music contest idea.  "That means that I'll get to meet performers too!  And maybe it can be more impromptu?  Everyone likes music!  Or maybe we can encourage musical poems, by going early on, and doing a wonderfully musical poem?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra nods quickly along with Violet and grins at the king, "Of course, your majesty...  there weren't any rules saying you could not.. perhaps, *enhance* some of your poems with a bit of music?"

----------


## Majin

*"So... Not sure about the parade thing, but I can be a snake if that helps? Also, I can't do music but I've got a bunch wine brewing. If you drink enough, the music becomes better!"* Kor said and grinned.

----------


## Archmage1

Nodding cheerfully at Kor's response, Violet offers him a cheerful grin.  "Snakes are really nice and polite!  It's just really sad that they need to eat mice, and other small animals, because they're mostly really nice too, except for the ones who want to steal everything."

----------


## Majin

Kor nods along with Violet. *"Well, that's just how it guess, I guess... Everybody's gotta eat, and it's not really about being nice or bad... Though snakes are kinda hard to become friends with, when you're the size that can be swallowed. But if you keep distance, it should be alright!"*

----------


## Archmage1

Smiling merrily, Violet turns back to the silent group of children and Lionstar.  "Now we can have a proper party, to celebrate everyone being ok!"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra listens to the two go back and forth about snakes. She says, "Oh, that reminds me, Kor. Didn't you need to make a whole bunch of drink for Hefeydd?"

----------


## Majin

*"Oh yeah, it's brewing nicely. Well, we're all gonna have a taste too, but the guy did seem like he might like to drink more than just his share."*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

While you talk among yourselves, Lionstar begins packing up what's left of the reincarnation ritual. The King and his attendants take their leave and soon it's just you and the children left behind. They want attention*, as usual, but you are free to leave if you have places to be.

_You all gain 500 XP for having witnessed the ceremony and helped bring a child back to life!_

*Spoiler: *Specifically*
Show

Juniper wants to jam with Violet and learn more about being a bard. Misty and Petey want Violet to help them plant a herb garden in their wing of the Palace.

Raven and Anja want Astra to show them more arcane magic. Tadd wants Astra's help with something, but is reluctant to say what it is.

Jack and Mitch want Kor to use his wildshape to turn into a dog, so they can play games with it. Lucinda wants to know more about Kor's druid circle back home.

----------


## Majin

Kor is happy to indulge the kids, transforming into a big, gray dog with a curled tail he'd seen accompanying some hunters. He was happy to talk with Lucinda later too, but playtime would have to come first.

Kor let out a playful bark, and grabbed a nice-looking branch between his teeth. He started happily running around the two kids, muffled growls coming from his mouth, challenging them to try and grab his stick.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dex check, just for fun: (d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## WindStruck

Astra is pretty happy to show Raven and Anja some tips and tricks, though she notices Tadd is being.. awfully shady. She excuses herself and flies up to him.

She whispers, "Hey Tadd, what's wrong?"

----------


## Archmage1

With Juniper, Misty, and Petey all asking Violet for help, her resistance doesn't last long.

"I know!  Plants love music, and gardening's lots of fun, so I can help everyone!  Where do you want to plant the garden? I'd love to help, and Juniper, I'll help you too!"

As Misty and Petey lead Violet and Juniper to the garden, Violet flits over, and lands on Juniper's shoulder.
"I've got presents too!  And they're really nice!"  With that, she starts deftly weaving a garland of white heather, and palm leaves for Juniper, before she deposits it on his head with a smile.  "They'll help keep you safe!  And they're really pretty!"

Letting Juniper admire his garland, Violet quickly darts over to Misty, with a smile.  "Don't worry, I didn't forget anyone, but it's important to find the right moment!"  And with that, she quickly weaves another garland, this time, of red roses and shellflowers, before carefully placing it on Misty's head.  "They'll help bring you luck!"

With two begarlanded children, Violet's attention next turns to Petey, and she zooms over, and lands on his shoulder, still smiling merrily.  "For magic, and secrets, nothing else will do!"  As she speaks, she waves a garland from ferns, and a careful mix of white and lavender roses, before anointing the head of the final child with her, before she flies slightly ahead of the trio, and turns around, her dress swishing at the suddenness of the motion, as she admires her work, with a broad smile.  "You look wonderful!  And now, music, and gardening!"

With that, she starts helping to teach Juniper the mysterious arts of the bard, how to charm reality into doing you little favors, how finding the right tune is important, as well as a selection of tunes to help with that.  And, while he practices, she cheerfully helps to guide Petey and Misty's gardening, helping to teach them to identify the seeds, and to plant them at the right depth, how much water they need, and how to arrange them in a manner that will produce a beautiful, and productive garden.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Kor's dog impression is exactly what the children were looking for, and soon enough Lucinda joins the chase as well. Against three children, you don't get to spend much time holding the stick, but you all get a good run-around and burn lots of energy. After about half an hour, the kids get hungry and you figure it's probably time for a rest.

Meanwhile, Tadd takes Astra to another room. The door is locked, but he opens it without much difficulty. Inside is a small office, with a desk, two chairs, a bookcase and a chest of drawers. *"It's this,"* he says, pointing to the drawers. *"I can't figure out the lock. You seem smart, so I thought you might be able to crack it."*

Juniper, Misty and Petey love their garlands, and nod sagely when you explain the sybolism. Petey asks: *"you know, we don't see too many petals around here. Can you all do that thing where you summon flowers out of thin air?"* They're a bit clumsy with the planting and over-enthusiastic with the watering, but perhaps some of the things you tell them will sink in. They had gotten their hands on a book of herb-lore prior to your arrival, into which Misty records your advice for posterity. *"What's your very most favourite thing to grow?"* She asks.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra looks around with some concern. "But.. but, why are you here? It doesn't seem like you should be to begin with. Who's office is this, anyway?"

----------


## Majin

Kor was feeling pretty good after his workout, energetic enough to roll on his back on the grass, even after transforming back. Then he remembers Lucinda wanted to talk about druids.

*"Hey Lucinda, you wanted to know more about my circle, right? I think we're a pretty normal bunch, probably... I haven't really spent much time with other druids, except these guys guarding this holy tree thing on the way here. They were nice. Anyway, we aren't super organized or anything, though there's a couple of older druids who are pretty much in charge. Umm..."* Kor scratched his chin. It felt like it had been years since he'd last been home. 

*"Oh, and some of us hunt together! Really good practice when you're first learning to take other shapes. Then sometimes there are wanderers, we try to shoo them away if they seem like they wanna make some trouble..."* Or humans if he was honest, but Kor didn't want to say that out loud. *"And I mean, of course tend to the land, but there hasn't been anything major, so it's been pretty mellow. So I was pretty happy when I got this mission!"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Tadd kind of shrugs when you ask him why he's here. *"It's the faeries' office, I guess. I saw them put some files in these drawers once; they looked important so I wanted to see what was in them. And since you're not a faerie, I thought it'd be safer to ask you."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"That sounds like a nice life,"* Lucinda says, *"very different from how the faerie druids live around here. They're more like... warrior monks or something."*

She points to your sash. *"You're going to be hunting again, aren't you? Hey, what's the most dangerous thing you've ever hunted?"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Well, um.. it's just files, right?" Astra says, still somewhat uneasy about being here, yet growing more curious. She ends up shrugging as well. "I guess it wouldn't hurt to take a look..."

Well, maybe a close look at the file cabinet and its lock would be in order. Plus, I imagine there's some sort of reason Tadd can't pick it.

insight: (1d20+5)[*12*]

perception: (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler*
Show

*"Well, we aren't that closely tied to any court, so we just don't expect that much combat. I guess we are a little more spiritual than martial, but of course we all need to be prepared when something can only be solved by claw and tooth"*, Kor muses. *"I probably just got invited to this because of my mom's connections."*

*"Oh, yeah! Those drow, and whatever evil forces they've mustered! I got a pretty nifty plan going on with Bumblegrove's guys too, I hope it works out... We fought these weird monsters, displacer beasts I think they were called, on the way here. Man they were hard to hit! Of course that wasn't exactly a 'hunt'... And I'm not sure if this drow business really is either. I mean, we probably aren't going to eat them. They're all skin and bones anyway..."*

*"But back home we just pretty much hunted some deer and stuff like that. Not really dangerous, but sometimes it's good to thin those herds, if the wolf packs aren't really doing their job, or humans have driven them away. We're all about that balance stuff, you know"*, Kor says, smirking. Then his expressions darkens a little. *"Speaking of which... Jurgen's reincarnation was pretty exceptional, or at least it would be back home... I'm not sure if anyone there even could reincarnate someone, but I'm sure they wouldn't... We're kinda supposed to just guard the balance, and not get too involved... Though it's not like it's enforced, but some people can be jerks about it. Just something to keep in mind, if you really wanna become a druid, some stuff can seem kinda ruthless."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles merrily at Petey's question.  "Everyone like me I've met could!  It's a really neat trick, and really nice!  It's really sad if you have to hurt a flower to make a garland, but sometimes, it's ok, because the flower is done, but it's much nicer being able to make them!"

As the gardening begins, Violet does her best to help them, trying to teach them how to plant the seeds properly, so they're not too deep, or too shallow.  How much(And how often) they should water, what plants to grow near each other, because they get along really well, and what plants to not, because they really don't.  How to help inspire people, and what are the sorts of music that go with that, and more.  

Towards the end of the gardening session, when Misty asks her question, Violet falls silent for a few moments, freezing in place, while she thinks.  "Flowers!  They're really nice, and pretty, and bees love them!  And mosses and ferns are really nice too, and pines are lots of fun!"  She pauses for a moment, as she realizes she's covered all her bases, before she nods, smiling.  "It's always really nice to watch plants grow, because you're helping someone become their best self, and that's always nice!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Astra looks the cabinet over, finding it fairly ordinary. Hardwood construction, at least a few decades old, eminently suitable for holding written records. The lock is a some kind of fiendish puzzle with lots of gears and sliding pieces _(it will require a DC 16 Intelligence (Investigation) check to figure out how to open it)_ and you would have to guess that Tadd doesn't quite have the brainpower to figure it out. He's probably better with locks that can be opened using traditional picks.

The children find Kor's sage advice fascinating. With having only faeries to educate them, they probably aren't getting a very balanced picture of the world... when he mentions some people being jerks, Lucinda says *"oh, I've heard about them. The Shadow Druids, right? Have you ever met one?"*

In the garden, things go pretty smoothly. Once you get to the point where you've done all you can to help, Juniper stops and says, *"thanks for helping us out here. Is there anything we can do to repay you?"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

To be honest, Astra probably doesn't have the brainpower to solve it either...

investigation: (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## Archmage1

As she was helping the children to finish cleaning away their tools, and helping them take one last check over the garden(For today), Violet turns, and smiles at Juniper as he approaches.  His inspirational efforts had surely helped Petey and Misty garden better, letting them do just that little bit better than they might have done otherwise, but then he asks the question, and she freezes, clearly surprised, and more than a little confused by it.  But she tries to think through it for a few moments, before her confused look turns into a smile, and she responds.  "I know!  Try to make the world a nicer place!  It's lots of fun, and you get to help people, and see all sorts of wonderful, amazing things!  It's not big things, it's small things."  After her excited explanation, she turns her beaming smile on Juniper, to see how he'd respond.

----------


## Majin

*"Well I've heard about those guys... I guess sometimes the elder druids have talks with them, but we don't really wanna do whatever they've demanded. Guess they'd like us to be more, uh, direct, but we haven't really come to blows or anything. We like to be more subtle, like if some groups going somewhere we don't want them to go, we raise mists or make some path hard to travel. Charm them so we can just politely to ask them to leave. One group of lumberjacks got scared away when we sent squirrels to scream at them!"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

As it turns out, you probably can open this lock. Looking at it, you see the trick almost immediately - maybe whoever designed it thinks in the same ways you do - the only question is whether you'll share this insight with Tadd...

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"That's so wise,"* she says, *"being all subtle. I'll have to meditate on that a bit more... oh! Do you have any tips for meditation? I've read a bit about it, but no one's really taught us how."*

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Hmm. That seems like quite a big thing!"* He jokes. *"Ah, but it's not so different from what I would have been doing anyway. So I promise I'll do my best."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's cheerful smile seems to brighten a bit more at Juniper's response, before she looks to Misty and Petey, to see if they had any concerns.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra considers telling Tadd, although...  she wasn't sure if she should. Deciding to put off the decision for now, she simply opens the lock fairly quickly with a shrug. Perhaps he'd see her opening it and figure it out from there?

----------


## Majin

Kor's chest puffs from the compliments. *"Well you should always listen when a dragon gives advice."* He sounded a little smug.

*"Oh, meditation! That can be a bit tricky, since you have to relax, but you can't fall asleep, or you might get hit with a stick. I just need an inspiring place, and then I just focus on one thing, like rustling of leaves or the bubble of a brook. Or you know, if you're lucky the smell of a fresh pie. Whatever helps you focus!"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Tadd is an observant kid, but he can only look on in confusion. It seems your tiny pixie hands are too quick for him. *"Oh.... huh? That was quick..."* He doesn't push for an explanation though, instead asking: *"so, what's inside?"*

Inside there are dozens of paper files. Nice, thick, off-white paper - probably made with alchemy, you'd guess. Anyway, the files are named; you can see all 9 of the human (or... 8 humans and 1 halfling, now) children in here, among others you don't recognise.

As for Violet and Kor, well, the children with you seem happy enough. You've answered their questions with plenty of wisdom and kindness, so you feel like things will be fine with them now.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Oh, these just appear to be information about all you children," Astra says.

(Why don't I take a look at Jurgen aka Juniper's file, and then some other file that is none of the nine children?)

----------


## Archmage1

With her cheerful smile still shining, Violet looks over towards the door, before looking back at the children once more.  "Maybe we could find some of the others?  We could show them the amazing garden, and I could give them their garlands too?"

----------


## Majin

Happy that the kids were so eager to listen to some draconic/druidic wisdom, Kor decides it might be good time to go meet up with Astra and Violet. He waves the kids goodbye, and darts off, also casting Invisibility on himself for a dramatic effect.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Juniper's file, which obviously hasn't yet been updated to reflect his reincarnation, contains lots and lots of details. It says he was born in Highmoon in 1438 and taken immediately after his birth by a green hag. Apparently he was a firstborn child, who had been promised to the hag in exchange for a magical cloak. King Soren adopted him in 1450, and has kept him at the Palace of Jewels ever since. There are some reports about his human family... his parents are both dead, but he has three little sisters out there somewhere. The faeries were clearly aware of his bardic potential, but they are certainly taking their time about nurturing it. Beyond that, there are extensive notes about him: periodic measurements of height and weight (which haven't changed much over the years), likes and dislikes, allergies, etc. Apparently he had the pixie pox a few years ago.

The second file you pull at random is pretty old. It relates to a child named Vincent Falone who was apparently kidnapped from his home in Alaghôn and brought to the enclave some 260 years ago. It seems he was targetted for his excellent dancing skills, which were famed all around the Sea of Fallen Stars. He lived in the Palace for nearly 90 years before dying in a wild magic accident.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra chuckles, "Yep, it's definitely just records about you lot. Probably not much to find out here.. since you all know each other so well."

She looks at Tadd in a stern sort of way, like a disapproving teacher, "Or did you really want to read about children that died hundreds of years ago?"

Persuasion: (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## Archmage1

After looking for everyone else for a minute or so, Violet has the brilliant idea to check the kitchen in search of other hungry, tired children, and as she flits through the doorway with a smile, her search is rewarded by a wonderful sight:  Kor, Kyu, Raven, Anja, Jack, Mitch, and Lucinda, all lazing around after a hard day's fun.

With Petey, Misty, and Juniper(All in their wonderful garlands) moving to join them, Violet cheerfully waves to the tired children.  "Hi!  We've been having lots of fun, but it seemed like a time for a break, and then you're here, so that means I can give you your presents too!"

Not waiting to give them a chance to respond, Violet flits over, and settles on the headrest behind Raven, and promptly starts weaving a garland from yellow roses, and white camellia, before she places it on Raven's head, where it fits perfectly.  "May you always find the joy in your friendships!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Your impression of a stern teacher goes about as well as you'd expect, being a tiny pixie with more mass in your hair than your body... but it turns out Tadd doesn't particularly want to hear about kids who died years ago. He screws up his face. *"Eww, no. That's weird. But what does it say about meeeee?"* He whines.

*Spoiler: Violet & Kor*
Show

Raven just glares at you, expression blank. Jack, his mouth full of fried bread, says *"sweet, presents! Do me next!"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra grins and says, "I'm sure only good things and how you're quite the sneak. I bet they were even expecting you to find these. Let's see here..."

She digs around, finding Tadd's file, and reads it along with him.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet returns Raven's glare with a cheerful smile, before flitting over towards Jack, a garland already beginning to form in her nimble fingers.  The garlic flowers, the yellow poppies, and the careful background of palm leaves swiftly come together, just in time to slip onto Jack's head.  "May you always find the courage to see you through to success."  With that, she looks to Anja, Mitch, and Lucinda, clearly looking for her next garlanf.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Jack's impressed with his garland, stroking the palm leaves and asking *"wow, what even are these? They're massive!"*

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Meanwhile, Tadd's file does indeed include cautions about his sneakiness and a reminder to the reader to make sure the drawers are kept locked. His history, though, is pretty tragic. Apparently he was cast out by his own family (who are petty nobles) at the age of 6, forcing him to live as a street urchin in Shadowdale. Eventually the town watch got so sick of him that they actually offered to pay some faeries to spirit him away. He doesn't seem to remember any of this... which isn't surprising when you come to the 'medical' records. Apparently his keepers here have magically erased his memories. *"I knew it!"* He says, angrily. *"Miss Astra, you have to help me get out of here. My parents are still alive; I need to go and... er... confront them, yeah!"*

----------


## Archmage1

At Jack's interest, she smiles cheerfully.  "They're palms!  They're really, really big, and they always hope for success."
With that, she swiftly flits off to Lucinda's shoulder, with another garland swiftly forming between her nimble fingers, this time of pale pink roses delicately peeking through carefully folded fern leaves.  Placing it onto Lucinda's head, the joyful petal merrily gives her blessings.  "May you always find joy in your graceful magic."

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra sighs. "Oh, Tadd.. I'm sorry...."

When the boy angrily reacts to the information and states his intentions, Astra says, taken aback, "Y-you want to what?? Tadd, this happened thirty years ago! What would you say to them? What would you even do?"

Trying to be more reassuring she says, "I know I would be angry if this happened to me, but.. I have a good relationship with my family, and my community. There is not a doubt in my mind that we love each other. But as for you.. I cannot see any good outcome in doing this: only heartbreak and disappointment."

"What is the real problem, Tadd? Are you not happy here, with your friends? Do the Faeries treat you poorly?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

The pink roses look splendid against Lucinda's dark hair. She bows slightly. *"Thank you, ma'am."*

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Tadd struggles to find a satisfactory answer to your sharp questions. *"Well I... I need to..."* He screws up his face. *"They... they sold me off! That's wrong, isn't it? So I need to get revenge, right?"

"I mean, sure, it's not so bad here, but... this isn't where I belong. I've always felt like that, but I never knew why until now."*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

If Astra could give the boy a hug, she would, but she was far too small for that. Instead she flies closer and outstretches a hand to touch his shoulder. "I do feel like it's wrong. But the _Faeries here_.. they paid for you. They wanted you."

"If you feel you don't belong, I think you need to take this up with Master Lionstar or King Soren. I am sure they all have your happiness in mind and may find something for you to do! Just um.. you probably shouldn't mention you read these files."

"And this isn't a rhetorical question. Where do you think you would belong, anyway?"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet offers Lucinda her best smile in response, before she flits over towards Anja, with another garland, this time, of pale pink roses, as well as white roses, already forming between her swiftly moving fingers.  By the time she reaches the quiet girl, the garland's ready to go, and is swiftly placed over Anja's hair, just above her ears.  "Have fun!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

He gets all pensive when you ask him where he thinks he belongs. Eventually he says: *"I dunno. I just want to be free, you know. Somewhere with a wide open sky. And I want a horse! I remember when I was little, I had a pony..."* he tries to remember its name. *"Cupcake! If I had a horse, I could go anywhere. Maybe then I'd find my place.

But I don't think the faeries will just let me go, will they?"*

Anja smiles gently at Violet. *"I do,"* she assures you.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerfully at Anja as she answers.  "Yay!  It's always important to have fun."  With a firm nod, she flits off, towards Mitch, the last garlandless giant child, her fingers weaving another garland from flowers that just seem to be there as she goes.  The flowers forming the garland are delicate yellow roses, while the core of the garland is formed from holly, a delicate mix of leaves(With the spikes carefully angled away from the wearer), and the small white holly flowers.  Once the garland's finished, Violet carefully places it on Mitch's head, smiling as she does.  "May you always be able to keep your friends safe."

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra shrugs uneasily and says, "Well, maybe. I rather doubt if you were very insistent on leaving they would actually keep you. But I think they would at least want to make sure that you won't die out there. Even without drow, there might be dangers, as well as just needing to survive in general. Finding food, water, shelter, or getting along with people in a town. I hope you can manage that..." She grins at Tadd.

"What about your friends? Are you going to miss them?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Uuuu..."* for all his talk about wanting to live free, you are of course correct that he's no survivalist. *"I guess it would be pretty tough if I was all alone. And there would be no one to keep watch while I was asleep... I'll have to see if anyone wants to come with me. I can't be the only one who gets bored in this stupid palace."* His eyes turn back to the door. *"Let's go back, before anyone catches us. We've got what we came for."*

Mitch frowns. *"I'll try, miss Violet."*

Jack puts a hand on his shoulder, saying *"yeah, you and me, man. We'll be like knights in shining armour!"*

Meanwhile, Ludinda rolls her eyes. *"I feel safer already..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerfully at Mitch's words.  "You'll do wonderfully!"  As Jack and Lucinda join in on the agreement, Violet practically beams her happiness, before she looks around, and doesn't see Tadd, the only remaining non-gardanded child..
"Does anyone know where Tadd is?"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler*
Show

Astra manages a smile, despite Tadd's disappointment. "Don't worry. I'm sure Master Lionstar or _someone_ could give you a few pointers. Even Kor, maybe!" With a nod, she thinks it's time to go too, closing up the cabinet and following Tadd out. Probably just in time too, as Violet was asking about him...


After exiting a room with Tadd, Astra looks around and tries to find Raven and Anja. She flies up to them and says, "Hey! Sorry about that. Now where were we... You still wanted to see some magic?"

----------


## Archmage1

As soon as Violet asked her question, she got her answer, as Astra flew in with Tadd walking behind her.  Violet smiles merrily as she sees the lost pair arrive, and she flits over to them, with a garland forming in her hands once more.
"Yaay! you're here!  I was afraid you'd gotten lost, and so we were going to go looking for you!  But you're here, and that means that you can have your present too!"
The garland she was finishing, a lovely mix of crocus, pink hyacinths, and red hyacinths, soon finds itself on Tadd's head, aligned at a slightly rakish angle, and a smiling petal admires her work.  "There!  It's perfect!  May you always find the fun in things!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Tadd shoots Astra a knowing look - as if he'd rather be finding the sorts of things you discovered in the office. He does manage to mutter a *"thanks,"* to Violet, though.

The others would love to see some more magic. *"What's the most powerful spell you can cast?"* Raven asks in her oddly monotonic voice.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra blinks a couple times and sheepishly says, "Well, um.. you know that one time I cast a spell and turned Jack blue? I guess that was the strongest magic I've used. It was actually a curse, though it only lasted a minute."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles merrily at Tadd's thanks, and then spins around, to admire all the wonderfully begarlanded children, clearly very happy with their gifts.

While Astra speaks about her magic, Violet looks at her, as though asking if she wanted help.

----------


## Majin

*"Well remember when I made those dinosaurs appear? I think that was pretty neat!"* Kor interjects. *"Also, I can do this!"*

With a wave of a claw, Kor makes a dazzling column of light appear, though not near anyone's eyes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Color Spray

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, looking between Kor and Violet, "I think what you two know how to do are entirely different brands of magic entirely.."

----------


## Archmage1

It takes Violet a few moments to recover from Kor's burst of light, because it was really pretty, and really bright, but looking away would be really sad, and now everything was really dark, but then it was ok, and she smiles, and claps.  "That was really pretty, Kor!  And really sparkly!"  She pauses for a couple of moments, clearly thinking, before she smiles merrily, and starts to sing a cheerful tune, even as her fingers dance on her cittern.  "Twinkle, Twinkle little star..."
In moments, the ceiling of the room transforms, no longer a mundane structure, but instead, a window into the night sky, colorful stars twinkling in tune with Violet's continued singing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Major image, of a clear night sky, with rather more colorful stars and nebulae visible.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra offers to Raven, with a smile, "Right now, I could make you float, if you'd like."

----------


## Majin

*"That's probably true. She does some stuff with the flowers I have no idea about, but it is really pretty magic!"* Kor responds to Astra's mention of magic.

*"Ooh, that's fantastic!"* Kor exclaims as he sees Violet's illusion. *"I've always wanted to do magic like that, but no druid I knew could teach it..."*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The children are loving your flashy magic display, though it's worth noting that the enclave is technically part of the Feywild, so the regular sky here is always resplendent with colourful stars, galaxies and nebulae...

When Astra offers to levitate Raven, she says *"sure,"* then raises one hand lazily above her head and adds, *"look at me. I'm going to touch the staaaaaars."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles happily at Kor's words, and seeing Raven prepare to touch the stars, she prepares to change her tune, to crescendo as Raven rises.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra smiles, giggling a bit, though she says before she casts her spell, "Okay! Watch closely! Maybe one day you could do this, too!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Astra casts _Levitate_ on Luna, who is willing, and just gently lifts her up to the ceiling and back down again. Or she can stay hovering a bit, if Luna wants.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Raven gives a deadpan *"wooo"* as she floats around, but Lucinda at least appears to be taking notes on Astra's spellcasting technique.

*"You know, when you think about it, that's really impressive,"* Jack says. *"You're just a tiny pixie, but you can easily lift fifty times your own weight just by saying a few magic words."*

Raven glares at him (even though 75 lb probably _is_ a fair estimate of her weight), but Juniper says *"ignore him, he's an idiot,"* and she backs off. *"Say, shouldn't you guys be getting on? You'll need to rest up for tomorrow, won't you?"*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, shrugging at the comments about weight, "Yeah, we should probably get going soon. There are plans for tomorrow..."

----------


## Archmage1

Cheerfully maintaining her illusion(And having some of the stars circle around Raven's head) as Jack, Juniper, and Raven talk, Violet quickly focuses on Astra's words.  "Plans?  Are we going gardening?  Or exploring?  Or exploring gardens?"  She seems to grow more and more excited with each idea, practically vibrating with excitement as she considers the fun of exploring gardens.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra turns to Violet with a look. Maybe of mild annoyance or just being perturbed by even her high levels of child-likeness. "You remember the Drow that attacked us the other night, right? There are more of them out there. The court is organizing against them. Aaand.. a little bit of a competition with Queen Rena's court too."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles merrily back, and bobs up and down in understanding.  "The scavenger hunt!  Is everyone going to be looking for things to convince the drow to be nice?"  She pauses for the moment, before her expression brightens further.  "Is that why the king wants me to plan a parade"  her voice stumbles slightly over the new word, but she keeps going.  "To celebrate the hopes for the nice drow?  And to have an amazing parade for Queen Rena?"

----------


## WindStruck

"It's not a scavenger hunt, Violet," Astra tries to explain calmly.

"The Drow probably won't be nice. But King Soren would still like to celebrate afterward. Hopefully to commemorate a fruitful hunt, in whatever way that may be, and because he thinks he will beat Rena's Court. They're.. actually competing some you know?"

"Think of it like a friendly game..  trying to get the most points!  But, uh.. the King and Queen aren't so friendly to each other, unfortunately."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks a bit confused by Astra's explanation, and her voice seems almost... small, and sad, in comparison to her normally cheerful excitement.  "But... if it isn't a scavenger hunt, what is it?"

----------


## Majin

*"Violet..."* Kor said, hesitating a little, but deciding to just give it straight. *"We aren't going to convince these guys to be nice. They've been kidnapping fey and twisting nature, so I'm not gonna feel bad about hunting them. We fought them before, and they killed one of the kids too... So we are going to try to kill, so they won't kill us."*

*"Sometimes a wolf goes rabid, and it's best to put it down before it spreads it further. Or I guess... weeding out your garden?"* Despite his knowledge about natural life, he didn't know that much about gardening.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's confusion instantly vanishes, turning into worry, and fear and she glances away.  "But..."  She looks directly at Kor as she musters her courage.  "If we don't try to help them be nice, then we'll have to be mean to stop them.  And all you get from being mean, and hurting people, is more pain.  More meanies."  She falls silent for a few moments, before she continues once more, and the fear slowly fades.  "And even if you're mean enough to scare them away... if we can't persuade them to be nice, they're just going to keep on hurting other people.  We're not just talking about a single wolf, we're talking about an entire race."
She falls silent again, before her tiny voice whispers, a barely audible thread in the starry chamber.  "I won't hurt anyone."

----------


## Majin

*"It's sad but I think being mean is the only thing we can do. Show them that they can't just come here and do as they please."* Kor seemed grim and sad. *"You really can't force anyone to be nice, or well you can with magic, but they'll just be acting that way, and will go back to being mean."*

Kor was forcing himself to sound grim and serious, but this was uncomfortable. Fighting to defend your territory seemed natural, and nature could be harsh, but Kor did realize Violet didn't really think the same way. *"Well... You did help the protect the kids when the drow ambushed us earlier. Maybe you can do that tomorrow too? There'll be hurt people, maybe you can try to help them? Or magic the drow, so they'll flee instead of fighting? I'm not gonna make you go if you don't wanna, but I think you could be a big help tomorrow."*

----------


## Archmage1

Practically radiating sadness into the room, Violet tries to refute Kor's point, her voice still soft, and difficult to hear.  "Then someone's making them be mean, and if someone's making them be mean, we just need to find that someone and get them to be nice instead.  And... I can try?  But I really don't want to hurt anyone, but I don't want anyone to be hurt either...  I... I don't know..."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Kyu offers: *"hey, maybe that could work. We met one of the drow leaders before - if we could make her recall her troops, I'm sure the others would do what she says."*

----------


## Archmage1

With Kyu's words chasing her into the depths of her sadness, and giving her a chance to climb out, Violet's expression becomes a smile once more, as her happiness returns.  "Really!  That sounds like a wonderful plan!  We should find her, and then ask her really nicely, and then I'm sure that everything'll work out!"
As she speaks, she flits towards Kyu, almost vibrating with cheerful hope, before she hugs the hopebringer.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra just looks around and at Violet uneasily. She didn't know what else to say. As much as Astra would love all the conflicts to be over...  she didn't think it was going to be as easy as simply asking one of these leaders nicely. And at this point, she felt that no matter what anyone said, Violet simply would not understand this.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

While Violet hugs Kyu, the pixie glances briefly at Astra and Kor, adding *"hahah, well... it'll probably take more than just asking nicely... but peace has to prevail in the end, right?"*

As you start to make your way back to your lodgings, she asks: *"so, what's the plan for tomorrow?"*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra nods to Kyu's first comment. Turning to her again when she asks about tomorrow, Astra says, "Oh, well.. I think I was going to visit that gnome, Mr. Firecracker tomorrow to finish with that new outfit we were working on. And then.. hmm...  I'm not sure.  I know everyone's making preparations for that hunt.. are they leaving tomorrow?"

----------


## Archmage1

With a final smile, Violet finishes hugging Kyu, before spinning around, seemingly quite excited.  "We could find people for the parade?  And maybe ask more about the drow?  It's lots easier to ask nicely if you know what someone wants!  And we'd get to meet lots more people!"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra suggests, "Ah, well.. perhaps you could see if you could visit that one Drow we captured and took prisoner? I think they already questioned him as much as they can about what plans he knows, but as to what Drow like or dislike..  there is still probably much to be discovered. Even though he is but one individual."

----------


## Archmage1

Still smiling, Violet nods.  "That sounds like a wonderful plan!  Maybe he'll tell us about why they're here, and then we can get them to be nice!"  She pauses for a moment, clearly thinking hard, before she continues.  "Maybe they really like flowers, and we could help them garden?"

----------


## Majin

*"I'm gonna go assist one of the nobles, lord Bumblegrove... And well keep an eye on him. He's kinda reckless, tried to accidentally summon a demon earlier. But his people do have neat ideas, gotta say. If you hear stories about a scary bear tomorrow, that's probably me!"*

*"Uh, yeah, talking to one of the drow might be helpful. I mean, if there's chance we could talk them into stopping, I guess we should take it..."* Even if assault bear would never be realized, Kor thought to himself.

----------


## Archmage1

"Maybe we can talk to the drow now?  But we'll need to find him first?  Is there a drow-home somewhere?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, "Violet, they have him locked up. He's the one that killed Jurgen, er, Juniper, remember?"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks at her, somewhat confusedly.  "I know, it was really, really sad!  But a home's where everyone's safe, so if someone's a danger to others, then they need to be kept safe from them, so, a drow-home.  Which is... somewhere?"  Violet pauses for a moment, and looks around, before slumping a little at the lack of obvious drow.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Although Violet cannot see any bright flashing signs pointing to the place where Elendar is being held, you have between you sufficient connections and familairity with the enclave to find out where he is. At the moment, it seems, the drow is being held prisoner in a pit-like donjon beneath the palace.

The faeries do not show any particular concern about the prisoner, having locked him away. No one will object if you want to go visit him.

----------


## Archmage1

After the brief investigation, Violet turns her cheery smile on her friends once more.  "Let's go and visit, and ask lots of questions, and maybe get muffins?"

----------


## Majin

*"Well, I guess I'll come along too... If ya need to intimidate him or something. Also, muffins sound like a great idea!"*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra sighs a bit but goes along with Violet, assisting in her efforts to locate the prisons and talk with the prisoner. After all, if they were to go and talk with this drow, someone had to stay make sure the conversation stayed remotely close to reality...

----------


## Archmage1

With friends recruited, Violet merrily goes on the quest for the Drow-Home!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

As you head to the prison, Kyu excuses herself and heads back to her room. *"I have nothing to say to that elf. I think I'll take a nice, long bath instead."*

Thus, you find yourselves in a low, candle-lit vault barely 10 feet square. There's a hatch in the floor, which opens to reveal a barred grate, beneath which is a dank and murky sub-vault. Elendar sits cross-legged on the ground, sparkly silver chains around his hands. He scowls at you.

*"Ah, you again. Come to gawk at me have you?"* He shrugs. *"Bah, enjoy it while you can. It will only make it sweeter for me, when I take my revenge."*

----------


## Archmage1

Reaching the vault, and the barred grate, and the dark and murky vault filled with elf, Violet smiles cheerfully, and waves.  "Hi!"  Her cheerful greeting hangs in the air for a few moments, before she continues, still full of good cheer.  "I'm really glad you're happy!  But maybe you could answer a couple of questions?  Then maybe we can get muffins?  But, well, why did you come?  Maybe we can come up with something that can help everyone be happy?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says flatly, "Not here to gawk."

After Violet offers her invite to muffins and asks some questions, Astra responds, "He can't go out for muffins. We could get him some if you really want, but he's staying in here..."

Astra just turned to gaze back at the drow, awaiting a derisive or callous response to Violet's questions.

----------


## Majin

Kor glares at the imprisoned drow. *"You're not gonna get any revenge. You've violated the nature here, and now you and your ilk are getting punished..."*

Then he glanced at Violet and shrugged. *"Just curious if there's any way your people would just go away? I don't think they're gonna win here..."*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"I'll pass on the muffins,"* he says. *"Your confections are too rich for my liking. I suppose I'll consider your questions though. Not much else to do down here."*

To Violet's question of 'why did you come here', he answers *"we come to conquer. Drow ruled this forest, years ago, and my people long to restore our dominion over the surface world. I don't pretend to know the thoughts of my superiors; surely they have their own reasons, but obviously it won't do them any harm to be able to say they succeeded where our ancestors failed."*

Kor's question of whether there is 'any way the drow would just go away' is more open-ended and harder to answer, even if Elendar wanted to. *"As I mentioned, drow have held this land - and been cast out from it - before."* (Implying, then, that there _is_ a way.) *"But this time will be different: the Darthiir... the traitor elves of Myth Drannor... are no longer here to save you, and this time our armies have the blessing of Lolth. Indeed, the high priestess Sabrae Kenafin is leading this expedition in person; you have no chance to resist us."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet seems quite disappointed as Elendar passes on the muffins, drooping visibly as he declines the offer, but as he continues, her disappointment turns into confusion.  "Conquer?  Maybe we could send you some flowers?  They'd be really nice?  Or... you could explore, and just look around, and not hurt anyone?  That's the same thing, right?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra sighed and silently shook her head at Violet. Turning back to address Elandar, she says, "I think you all could have simply lived up here peacefully. You could trade and as long as you didn't bother anybody, nobody should have bothered you.  Why didn't you just do that?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"Not hurt anyone? Live peacefully? Where would be the fun in that?!"* He scoffs. *"Besides, the fey creatures of these woods were ever a thorn in our sides. They are long overdue a reckoning."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles encouragingly at Elandar.  "You could go for walks, and look around, and admire flowers, and grow things, and make friends, and lots of things that aren't mean instead!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Elendar's face shows a grim kind of smile. *"Of course we will stroll through our gardens and admire the beauty of the surface world. That's one of the reasons we came here. But you must understand that we cannot enjoy the spoils of victory before the conquest is made good..."* He hangs his head in resignation. *"Or perhaps you don't. Fairy logic never did bear much relation to reality."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet seems visibly confused by Elander's answer.  "But... if you're nice, you could just visit our gardens?  The flowers love being admired!  And that way, maybe we could visit your gardens too, so we could admire the beauty of the not surface world?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Violet's suggestion of a vacation in the Underdark draws an involuntary snort of laughter. *"Jia, you'd be eaten alive if you went to the Underdark! But as I've said, we are here to take what is ours. What we deserve."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's confusion continues as Elendar replies, although a slight hint of disappointment glints in her eyes.  "Why do you think you deserve it?  Anyone can plant a garden, and watch it grow, and help it be the best garden it can, but then you're responsible for your garden, it isn't about deserving."

----------


## WindStruck

Astra listens to the back and forth between Violet and the drow before saying, "I think what he means is, he thinks he deserves *our* gardens. Something happened a long, long time ago. Your ancestors were forced to flee, by some other group of elves. And now that you've come back, you think you have the right to take what you want, destroy whatever you want, kill whoever you want?! Is that right?!" Her tone was getting more agitated by the second.

----------


## Majin

*"I wouldn't really trust them to take care of a garden either..."* Kor said, glaring at the imprisoned drow. *"You guys were responsible for corrupting that holy tree, right?"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Elendar does not seem at all put out by Astra's agitation. *"Yes, that's about right."* His manner radiates arrogance; he clearly believes that drow are superior to all other races.

As an aside, he answers Kor with a *"well, sure, you don't meet many drow gardeners. Tending plants is slave-work."*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra's negative emotions dissipate somewhat, like becoming crestfallen. She sighs and looks to Violet, asking her, "Have you heard enough yet?"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet returns Astra's look with a sad smile, and a slight shake of her head, before she looks back to Elendar.  "Maybe if you try, you'll find that you really like gardening?  It's lots and lots of fun!"  Her cheerfulness seems a little forced, this time, but after a moment's pause, she continues, her voice soft, but serious.  "But if we want to stop this, then maybe Sabrae Kenafin will help?  Will you tell us about her?  Please?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"The High Priestess obeys none but Lolth. She is the most favoured of our Goddess and knows Her will better than anyone,"* he explains. *"Good luck trying to get close to her; she is guarded at all times by her handmaidens and the finest of our elite warriors."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles softly at Elendar.  "But what's she like?  Does she like butterflies?  Mice?  What does she want?  Does she have any friends?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra laughs a bit and says, "As if you'd need all of that to stop Violet from seeing her."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"She does seem to be a... persistent sort,"* he concedes. *"As to what Lady Kenafin is like, I'm not sure why you'd be interested in that, nor was I ever close enough to her to be privvy to such knowledge. Indeed, few people are - someone of her station can scare afford to call anyone a 'friend'."*

He thinks for a moment, then offers: *"they say she is a keen follower of high fashion; certainly she is always dressed in the most magnificent outfits made of the finest silks. I doubt she cares much for butterflies, but I believe she has a pet snake that she is somewhat fond of. Naturally though, her primary concern is the Church: increasing its power, appeasing the Spider Queen, keeping the noble houses in line as much as possible..."* He pauses. *"It is no secret that she was furious when the command of this expedition was split between her and Lady Claddath."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's smile seems to grow a bit as she senses a chance for gossip.  "Snakes can be really nice!  But sneaky, sometimes.  But who's Lady Claddath?  Maybe she's nicer?"

----------


## Majin

*"She seemed strong at least..."* Kor murmured, remembering their encounter with the displacer beasts. She hadn't really fought, but Kor did remember the impression she had of her.

He didn't really further comment about the drow and gardening, since only thought he had about that was the evil elves would probably make a good fertilizer... But that might upset Violet, and Kor didn't want to do that.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra sighs, just listening in on the conversation.  She figured that with Violet's line of questioning, the best they could probably hope for by finding out what these particular drow liked were making nice gifts and offerings to killers. Maybe they'd spare Violet a few minutes before they tired of her naivety. Maybe they'd capture her and put her in one of those bottles...  Astra shuddered thinking of it, being in the situation Kyu was once in...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"Oh yes, she's very strong. Lady Claddath is a wizard and, I'm told, a capable leader."* His tone is cold and unfriendly. *"But, you know, it's quite possible that she does have some... niceness in her. She's never shown much devotion to the Church."* (At least some of you will have realised by now that the Cult of Lolth disdains all things kind and gentle.) *"There was even gossip among the troops that she had been trying to persuade some of the local unseelie fey to join forces with us as... some kind of auxiliaries."* He sniffs dismissively, clearly not a fan of the idea.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet frowns slightly at Elendar's harsh description of Lady Claddath.  "You don't like her?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"Not particularly, no,"* he says, rather bluntly.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks even sadder as Elendar finishes speaking, taking a moment to calm herself, before she tries to answer, her voice low, and a bit sad.  "Aw... why not?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

It takes him a little while to come up with a satisfactory answer; eventually he settles on *"politics, I guess. Besides, I don't need to like her. Why should I?"*

----------


## Archmage1

"Because it's always nicer to like your friends!  That way, everyone can be good friends!"  After her declaration, she pauses for a moment, clearly thinking over things, before she continues, her voice more level, and less declarative.  "So... it's the church that'd really driving your decision to come here, and try to make other people garden for you?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra softly chuckled a bit to herself as the conversation wore on. Though she was feeling more awkward or nervous than amused. It was strange, because she could hardly understand how Violet thought, nor how the Drow thought either.

Still, he was being remarkably patient with Violet, wasn't he? "Why?" she thought out loud. After realizing she said something, she blinked and looked between Violet and Elandar.

After clearing her throat a bit or more likely coughing, she said, "Violet may be on to something. You all are from underground, right? And your church is too? Who's to say you have to keep following them if it isn't convenient?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"Yes, pretty much,"* he says to Violet.

He even says that Astra's is a *"good question. But consider: why does a pirate keep following the captain's orders? Drow are not known for their loyalty, it's true, but on the other hand, the punishments for mutiny are severe. And the Spider Queen is always watching. It takes quite a lot of 'inconvenience' to outweigh that."*

----------


## Archmage1

Frowning, Violet hesitates for a few moments before she replies to Elendar's latest words.  "Maybe... if you're really far away, maybe you could find a different captain?  Bees are nice, maybe there's a Bee Queen?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra goes a little wide-eyed. If she happened to be at a table drinking something, she would have choked or spit it all out.

"Violet! Come on! You can't be serious!" Astra said, incredulously.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks at Astra, quite clearly confused.  "If they worship a spider queen, and she's making them be mean, maybe if they worship a nicer queen, like a bee queen, they will be able to be nicer, without getting punished?  And bees have honey, which is really nice?"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


In other news, yes, Violet knows basically nothing about religion.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra blinks a bit after realizing what Violet was thinking. "Oh...  well, I think 'the spider queen' is just some sort of name for their goddess. Not, like.. she isn't *actually* a spider, right??" she says, looking at the drow.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

He chuckles. *"She is a goddess, who appears to us in many forms. At times she is depicted as a literal spider, but that's all it is: a depiction."*

----------


## Archmage1

Relieved by Astra and Elendar's responses, Violet lets a nervous breath leave, before she suggests another idea.  "Then maybe if we can find a nicer goddess for you to follow, you could follow her, and be nicer?  Would that work?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra looks between the two uncertainly and she says, "Well, maybe it's not so simple as that.. supposing you really are devoted to this Spider Queen..."

"Though if I had to guess, it sounds like you are just more afraid of making her mad."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Elendar shrugs. *"What are you trying to do? Convert me to worship some soft surface god who lacks the guts to enforce their will? Pah."* He seems to be implying that he sees Lolth's wrathfulness and ability to inspire fear are good things.

----------


## Majin

*"Well it doesn't really look like worshiping Lolth got you in a very good spot..."* Kor observed. *"But did Lolth order you to do this anyway, or just your captain-general-commander-whoever? Would your goddess really care that much if you betrayed them?"*

*"Besides, you kinda are on our mercy anyway, whatever happens tomorrow... Might be a good idea to listen."* Kor gave him a toothy grin.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks confusedly at Elendar while Kor replies, clearly trying to figure out what to say.  And then, she has it.  "Why follow a god that enslaves you?  Don't people follow gods because they like what they stand for, and agree with it, so they try to help?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra shrugs and says, "We didn't come down here to 'convert' you or anything. Though I guess anything that would make you and your ilk nicer would make Violet happy."

"You ever heard of Prince Hefeydd?  He's a fun guy."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

To Kor's questions, he answers: *"yes, the High Priestess says it is Lolth's will that we retake this land now. And there is no doubt that she seeks revenge against every drow that does not submit to her rule."* When Kor suggests something might be happening tomorrow, he asks *"wait, what's that? Are you tiny pests planning something?"*

He doesn't really understand Violet's confusion. *"Uh... yes? The spider queen teaches us to dominate lesser races and make them our slaves, as we are hers. Seems like a good system to me."

"Charming as your friend is, I don't particularly care whether or not she is happy,"* he says to Astra. Then, *"no, I've not heard of Prince Hefeydd. Is he one of your... leaders?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Listening to Elendar's response to Kor, Violet smiles merrily, and nods as she interjects the key piece of any good plan.  "Muffins!"

However, as Elendar continues, and responds to her question, sje frowns, looking quite sad as Elendar explains how brainwashing normalizes abhorrent behavior.  It takes her a few moments to respond, but when she does, her voice is thoughtful, and encouraging.  "Wouldn't you rather not be a slave at all?  Why follow someone who's base assumption is that you are a slave?  That seems really silly to me.  You could follow someone much nicer, and have lots more fun, AND not need to worry about being a slave anymore!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Elendar goes quiet. You can tell he's never really thought too hard about this before, but he eventually says *"no matter how nice or fun the god you worship is, you're still powerless before them. Practically speaking, it would be no different."

"The way of Lolth gives me dominion over dwarvish craftsmen, bugbear warriors and gnomish entertainers - anything I need, I can have."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet shakes her head, firmly.  "That's just silly.  The way of Lolth gives _her_ dominion over drow, and dwarven craftsmen, bugbear warriors, and gnomish entertainers... anything she wants.  You just have the things she uses to keep her dominion over you.  She might let you have what you want if it's convenient, but what you need?  You can't make any choices that disagree with her.  Other gods, like the moon goddess, are lots and lots nicer.  They just ask for some of your time, or maybe give you a task from time to time... but they don't demand your service.  They ask.  They persuade.  And they help you too."  She pauses for a few moments, to give Elendar time to think, before she speaks again, her voice low, and certain.  "And that's the difference between slavery and freedom.  If you are a slave, your work is for a master.  If you are free?  Your life is yours."

----------


## WindStruck

As Astra listened to Violet speak, her jaw just sort of dropped, as she didn't quite believe those words were coming out of Violet's mouth, and she stared...

_This is probably the most coherent and true thing Violet has said all day.  And she's absolutely right.  I only hope the Drow might come around._

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Violet's case is well made and you can see that Elendar is swayed by it at least a little bit. He leans back, head against the wall, eyes closed. *"I'll have to give it some thought. It would be nice to have some more freedom in my life... but if I turn my back on Lolth, I also turn my back on my house, my people, my home. What would I even be, without them? How will I live? Well, I'm not exactly short of time to think down here. Even if my people conquer this whole region, it could take them years to find this enclave..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles at the eye closed thinking drow.  "Ok.  Maybe we can talk again later, when you've decided?"  Her voice is encouraging, trying to help Elendar's introspection, in a positive fashion.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bardic Inspiration to Elendar.(d8)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"Sure, I'm not going anywhere."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet nods, an edge of sorrow in her motions.  "Bye, Elendar."  With that, she turns, and leaves the room.

----------


## Majin

Kor was impressed, mostly with Violet and also the drow. He wouldn't have guessed Violet could have really come up with an argument that would have gotten to the much more ruthless elf, but as far as he could tell, Elendar really was considering Violet's suggestion. Though perhaps it was only from self-interest, but still...

As they exit the cells, Kor turns to talk to Violet. *"Wow, that was pretty impressive arguing! Maybe you should, like, become a politician here... I'm sure you could just talk circles around them!"*

----------


## Archmage1

After departing the cell, Violet just sort of... drifts, not really having anything more specific to do, but when Kor addresses her, Violet turns to him, with a smile.  "Maybe, but then my garden would be really sad, and they'd all start arguing, and competing, and it wouldn't nearly as nice, and it'd be lots less fun.  But maybe we can convince the other drow to think as well?"

----------


## WindStruck

"Uh.. goodbye.." Astra said, awkwardly.  She still hadn't forgotten how ruthless the drow had been a couple nights ago.

"Maybe you could do that, Violet. I mean, you are awfully persistent," she says with a teasing smile. "Although you had quite an advantage there, with him being locked up. I'm.. I'm rather afraid that normally, one of those drow wouldn't give you any chance at all, were they not constrained and unarmed..."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet cheerfully spins a bit, to bring Astra into the conversation circle too as she joins in, and she listens as Astra offers her warning.  "We just need to have a chance.  And then we can try, and everything'll be nice."  Violet seems quite certain.

----------


## Majin

*"Well, maybe if capture one of their leaders, we should just lock them up with Violet for a couple of days... I'm sure by the end the only thing they can think about is gardening"*, Kor said and grinned.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet frowns thoughtfully at Kor's words.  "Maybe they'd be more talky if one of us was captured?  But being trapped's no fun at all!"

----------


## Archmage1

After a few moments of silence as Violet's words fall into silence, Violet's expression shifts, abruptly, into a broad smile as her eyes jump from Kor to Astra, and back.  "Muffins?"

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh! Um.. now?" Astra asked. She thought it was getting kind of late for muffins. But then again, she supposed the time didn't matter.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet nods excitedly. "They're really yummy, and there were lots and lots of flavors, and there were lots of colors, and she was really nice!"

----------


## Majin

*"Muffins!"* Kor nods eagerly. *"Never too late for muffins."* This was something he could agree about with Violet.

----------


## Archmage1

With a happy smile on her head, Violet does a quick twirl as she talks.  "Yay, muffins!"  After her rotation, she tries to figure out the way to muffins, and heads in that direction(Weaving from side to side a bit as she goes), clearly expecting her friends to follow.  Or to realize she had no idea where she was going, and point the way.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The three of you make your way towards Cakeland, getting there just as Chiffon is getting ready to close up for the evening. The place is deserted except for a few feral shimmerlings, come to scavenge some crumbs. *"Oh, Violet, you're back again. And you've brought some friends! Would you like some cake? I'm afraid there isn't much left..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles happily at Chiffon, not disappointed at all, as after all, a little bit of everything is still delicious muffins!  "Yes please!  I told everyone about how amazing your muffins were, and then we decided that we could come and try them, and they're really yummy, so I know everyone'll be really happy with them."  She nods firmly.  "What flavors do you have left?  And maybe we can talk a bit too?  Or help the shimmerlings be happy?  They're really pretty!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"Muffins? Yes, there are some..."* There is one with berries, one with nuts, and one with spices. *"They'll only go to waste, so help yourselves."*

Chiffon looks a little tired as she sweeps the tables and stacks tiny, delicate chairs onto them, shimmerlings following after to snaffle up fallen morsels. *"Did you have a good day, then?"*

----------


## Archmage1

With Chiffon clearly busy, Violet happily takes advantage of Chiffon's offer, and goes to collect the muffins, before heading back to her friends, with a smile, proffering them to Kor, Kyu, and Astra(With a little difficulty).  Once the muffins are acquired, she looks back to Chiffon, still smiling merrily.  "It was wonderful!  We got to go exploring, and I met you, and had an amazing muffin, and then we got to help Juniper get better, and then we got to garden, and convince someone to be nice, and now we can share muffins too!  It was a really, really fun day!"  She smiles happily for another moment, clearly trying to remember if anything else amazing happened, before she continues, her voice a little less excited than before, as though she was trying to calm down a bit.  "How was your day?  Did you get to meet anyone else new?"

----------


## Majin

Kor eagerly attacks the stack of muffins, the fluffy pastries no match for his sharp teeth.

*"Did I mention there was almost a demon incursion? Boy, that'd have been a handful, but I'm pretty sure it's not gonna happen again. But I guess that's just politics."* Kor talks between hungry bites and swallows. *"Also you mentioned something about cake...?*

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh, hello!" Astra said, greeting the baking lady with a cheerful smile. "So it seems you've met Violet already. Uh, I'm Astra, and I guess I wouldn't mind some cake or.."  Violet already shoves a muffin in her hands.  "R-right..."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"A pleasure to meet you Astra. They call me Chiffon... for obvious reasons."* She fetches a glass cake stand with a few slices left in it. *"As for cake, I'm afraid there's only lemon drizzle left."*

Violet asked if Chiffon had met anyone new today, but she answers *"no, other than you. Most of the people who come here are regulars."* It seems she had a fair day - floating serving customers for hours is hard on the wings, but she takes pride in the fact that people enjoy her craft.

To Kor, she says: *"a demon incursion, you say? Been a while since we've had one of those in the enclave. It seems like politics is getting to be a pretty dangerous game these days. You know, I've been thinking of making a move of my own. Perhaps you all can help..."* she goes into the kitchen and comes back out with a small cubic package, wrapped in cloth. *"Everyone's talking about how the court might be going to war, so I've been working on this special long-life cake. Full of energy, keeps for weeks, and hard enough to be used as a weapon in emergencies! I just need someone to taste-test it."* She unwraps the cake, which looks like a crusty, beige brick. *"Wanna try?"*

----------


## WindStruck

"Huh, Chiffon? ..why is that obvious?" Astra asks, raising an eyebrow. Wasn't that a fabric? It sort of reminded her of the dress she had been trying to work on earlier today.

Astra nibbles on her muffin, finally stopping to blink at the brick of a cake. She looks at it and tries scratching her fingers at it a bit. "Umm... How are you supposed to eat it?"

----------


## Archmage1

A little disappointed by Chiffon's answer, Violet's smile quickly disappears behind a nibble of muffin, as she enjoys her friends getting along, and snags a small slice of lemon cake to try as well, before Chiffon pulls out a new cake.  A crusty beige brick, but Violet was a past mistress of not judging things by appearance.

"A brand new cake, one we can try, and you made it?  I'm sure it'll be wonderful!"

She leans forward, eagerly, looking at the cake, already imagining the deliciousness sure to be within.

----------


## Majin

*"So is Chiffon like... pastry or something?"* Kor asked, not knowing much about fabrics or bakery, beyond not taking part in the first, and only interested in consuming the products of the latter. *"Yeah, I don't think they're gonna try it again. Just keep baking!"*

Kor looked at the hard-shelled cake a bit wary, but if this was something that could help with future hunt, he figured he should make the sacrifice and test. *"Well it's a cake... So we just bite into it!"* His sharp teeth gleaming, Kor bites into the lemon cake with full force, inflicting the maximum damage his fangs could deal.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bite attack damage against the cake (I assume it'll hit automatically): (d3+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> "Huh, Chiffon? ..why is that obvious?" Astra asks, raising an eyebrow. Wasn't that a fabric? It sort of reminded her of the dress she had been trying to work on earlier today.


She wordlessly taps her name badge ('Siobhán') and then the specials board, which has 'chiffon cake' written at the top in what looks like a far more permanent paint than the rest of the items. It seems to be a play on words.




> Astra nibbles on her muffin, finally stopping to blink at the brick of a cake. She looks at it and tries scratching her fingers at it a bit. "Umm... How are you supposed to eat it?"


Kor's fang-first assault answers this question: he smashes his way into the cake, finding it to be hard, dry and dense but (just about) chewable. Whatever deliciousness Violet imagined would be inside is surely a vast overestimation of its flavour. Kor finds that it tastes like burnt oatmeal and chalk dust. Even for his draconic teeth though, it's pretty tough going. _Please make a Constitution saving throw._

----------


## Majin

Kor did his best to power through. Chiffon had said this was cake, and Kor wasn't going to lose to a pastry, even though he half-wondered if the chef was playing a prank on him. *...weapon... alright..."* he managed to say between bites. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Con save: (d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## WindStruck

Meanwhile, as Kor threatens to break his teeth on that thing, Astra picks up a piece shattered off the brick-of-a-cake and gingerly picks it up, licking it. Not really any taste there. She then tries to suck on it some.

Eww, she didn't really like the taste, and so took it out of her mouth with a bit of a grimace.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the damage Kor did to the cake, Violet picks up one of the bits that had broken off, and tries it, chewing thoughtfully.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Well, since burnt oatmeal and chalk dust are a bit less than delicious...
Does Violet have any ideas on something that might help to improve it?  Honey?  Cinnamon?  

(1d20+4)[*14*] Nature?(+1 more if survival or medicine might be more appropriate.)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

As Astra feared, Kor does indeed chip a tooth on the cake. It's very painful!

*Spoiler: Consequences*
Show

Kor will have disadvantage on bite attacks until the tooth grows back in (1d6)[*4*] days.

Chiffon can see from your reactions that it's not a hit. She furrows her brow and coos *"oh, is it that bad? Oh dear. Back to the drawing board I suppose."*

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

I make that a Wisdom (Cook's Utensils) check, which you'd have a +2 on.

Still, 12 is enough for some sensible thoughts. You think the cake could be improved by adding more fats - butter or oil - in order to make it softer and more flavourful while still being able to travel fairly well.

----------


## Archmage1

After she politely swallows, and listens to Chiffon's sadness, Violet chimes in once more.  "Maybe it could use with more fats, or oil, to help make it smoother, and more flavorful?  And maybe honey, to help make it sweeter?"  She smiles at Chiffon in an effort to cheer her up a bit, before she continues.  "It's a really good idea, and I'm sure you'll be able to make a delicious travel cake!"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra winces a bit, hearing Kor bite the brick and cringes even more upon seeing blood and broken tooth.

Eeek!!

No, this whole weapon-travel cake thing was a terrible idea.. or was it?

"Wait a minute! I think you may be on to something! This whole idea of it being used as a weapon is amusing.. but apparently with a bit more preparation it could very well be one! Only problem is, it's too hard to eat."

"But what if you could make it harder _and_ edible? I think a bit of alchemy could help with that. Imagine! It could be as simple as adding water, or or.. better yet, sugar water. Or maybe reciting a special magic word. One minute your cake is as hard as a rock and cutting through spiders. The next minute it's soft, moist, and delectable! Erm.. minus the blood.  I don't think I'd want to eat it regardless once there's blood all over it..."

----------


## Majin

Kor heard a rather sickening crunch inside his head, spitting out what he was chewing, and yelped. *"Ow!"*. There was a chunk of his tooth mixed with half-chewed caked and blood. It actually was rather impressive, considering he could bite into meat and bone.

Kor shook his head as he recovered, feeling his mouth ache. *"Well whatever you can do, I don't it's really gonna work as food like this... But don't throw this one away. I lost this time, but after my tooth's healed I wanna have a rematch!"* Kor said solemnly to Chiffon, staring at the cake now somewhat covered in his blood. *"It does taste really bad, but I'm gonna eat it all!"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet, who previously had been smiling encouragingly at Chiffon looks a little confused as Astra mentions blood, and she looks over at Kor and Astra, and sees Kor's mouth bleeding, and one of his pointy teeth... missing.

She quickly flits around, and hugs Kor.  "It's going to be ok!"

*Spoiler: OOC Casting*
Show


Cure wounds, 2nd level.  (2d8+3)[*16*] healing

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Between Violet's healing magic and Astra's medical knowledge, you succeed in saving Kor's tooth. In fact, you act so quickly that you're able to restore the broken part and repair the damage ((the disadvantage no longer applies)).

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

With that alchemy roll, we'll say that a workable recipe for 'cake that transmutes between edible and deadly via the application of sugar water' pops into your head right there on the spot. It'd take an hour to make each batch and cost 5gp in materials per ration.

Also, you're free to come up with a catchy name for it if you like.


Meanwhile, Chiffon latches onto the suggestion of using alchemy to make a proper dual purpose cake. *"Ooh, you can do that? That'd be pretty sweet..."*

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh, yeah, it should totally be possible!  But, um, the cakes *would* be quite expensive...  You had might as well go all out to mold them into proper weapon shapes and such, rather than just bricks," Astra says.

----------


## Majin

Kor was a bit embarrassed, and for a moment thought about saying no to the healing, but then again he might be doing a lot of fighting pretty soon, so he graciously accepted, patting Violet on the back, feeling the healing magic flow into him. He tested the tooth with his tongue, finding it healed. *"Thanks you guys! Feels much better!"*

He thought about a rematch, but decided to leave it for now.

*"Ooh, so like an edible sword? I mean, not like I could use them, but could make for a good show... I can just imagine a warrior beating an opponent, then eating his weapon!"*

----------


## Archmage1

Releasing Kor once he seems to recover, Violet offers him a smile, before flitting back, and snagging some of the lemon cake to nibble, with a smile.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"Well now, aren't you all just a fountain of ideas this evening! I think these transforming weapon cakes could really catch on,"* Chiffon says, finishing the last of the tidying up. *"If you want to stop by tomorrow and help me out with the alchemy stuff, I'll make sure you get some of the credit with the big shots."*

----------


## Majin

*"Well I don't know much about alchemy, but I can help with taste testing"*, Kor adds.

----------


## Archmage1

Smiling cheerfully at Chiffon's invitation, Violet looks at Astra, clearly hoping that she would say yes.

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh! Sure, I guess.." Astra says, though she begins muttering. "I, uhm.. might be busy though..."

Seemed she had lots of stuff on her plate. There was miss rainbow, the new dress she was trying to design, those faeries in the special department that were heading out..  in fact everyone was preparing for this hunt with drow, or worse, a war.

Astra hadn't even the time to memorize most of those alchemy recipes and scrolls she received days ago...

This is just the stuff she could think of off the top of her head.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet squee's as Astra agrees, and spins in a circle, smiling with gusto, clearly excited.  "It's going to be so much fun!  We'll get to help make cakes!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Chiffon just sighs at Violet's excitement. *"I don't know about fun... but it should at least be profitable. And of course,"* she adds for Astra, *"I totally understand if you're busy. There is a lot going on at the moment. I'm sure I'll figure something out if you can't make it."

"Now, it's about time I was closing. Don't you all have homes to go to?"*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, "Oh, well, sort of I guess. At least we aren't under some curfew, right? That makes things easier."

After pondering a bit, she says, "You know, Miss Chiffon, is your evening free? I'm wondering if there might not be a better time to work on alchemically enhancing your cake than now!"

----------


## Archmage1

Clearly excited by the prospect of cake-making, Violet starts helping to collect the crumbs, and feeding them to the hungry shimmerlings.

----------


## Majin

Kor competes with the shimmerlings over the breadcrumbs. He kinda wanted to cover the taste of the cake with something else, and he kinda liked the competition. Almost like a hunt.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> After pondering a bit, she says, "You know, Miss Chiffon, is your evening free? I'm wondering if there might not be a better time to work on alchemically enhancing your cake than now!"


She thinks for a bit, then agrees. *"Well... I guess I'm not doing anything special. Sure, let's have a look at this alchemy. Can you do it here, or do you have an... atelier or something?"*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra beams, "I've got some basic alchemist tools with me now, yes! And of course not really a workshop. Unless we were to mosey on over to the Alchemist's Guild. You think that would be a problem? I don't have any of the special ingredients either, but I think I know what we need to do to modify your cake..."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerfully, still very much so excited.  "We're going to make cakes?  It's going to be so much fun!  Can I help, please?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Chiffon is happy to go with you to the Alchemists' Guild and, though she isn't an expert in baking or alchemy, there will surely be somehting Violet can help with.

Astra's been to the Guild hall once before, but Violet and Kor (if he's following) have not. The entrance hall is quiet, but a few of the workrooms are occupied by faeries that look to be hard at work distilling reagents and synthesising potions. You find an empty space and light the burners, bringing the ceramic cauldron gradually up to temperature while Chiffon starts creaming up some butter and sugar. Time to do your thing!

----------


## Majin

Kor follows along, he doesn't really expect to be helpful, but is still curious (and hoping to be the taste tester).

----------


## Archmage1

Following along excitedly, Violet practically seems to be almost vibrating in place at her excitement at getting to help make cake, and she happily helps collect ingredients, and taste things, and offer helpful encouraging smiles as the caking gets going.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Violet's helping the best she can, while keeping an eye on what Chiffon's doing, so maybe she can learn how to make cakes.  She's also offering bardic inspiration to Chiffon and Astra(Once each)

----------


## WindStruck

"Alright, cakes are normally supposed to have a soft and moist consistency. I think you should be making your cake as normal without trying to make it as tough as a brick. I'll be taking care of that!"

While Chiffon works on her cake portion, Astra whips up a hardening agent. But you see, there were all sorts of hardening agents! Some harder than others, some which would probably never be dissolved, or at least dissolved by certain things.. and some which were edible.

Astra happened to think up something that was pretty good!

"Oh, make sure you put a lot of extra baking soda in that! Yeast isn't needed!" Astra called behind her.

Let's see. Vegetable glycerin, lemon extract, mix in with a beaker of jellied satyr hoof shavings...  Oh, and pixie dust!  Astra could provide her own for that. Why? She guessed because they did like sweets, after all!

"Okay, are you ready?"

Astra brought the compound over and helped Chiffon mix it in.  It seemed to be violently bubbling and fizzing already, as expected.

"Quick, in the oven!" she said.

The cake still seemed to be expanding and bubbling, but as the dry heat of the oven surrounded it, it mostly subsided, though it still needed some time to bake properly. In the end, it had become some kind of irregular, ugly lump. Probably harder than Chiffon's original brick.

It definitely could have benefited from the use of molds and would probably have to be filed down to see any use as a weapon.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Chiffon looks skeptical as the mixture bubbles away. *"Are you sure about all that baking soda? The insides are going to be practically hollow..."* but the cake isn't collapsed when it comes out of the oven, so she gives it the benefit of the doubt.

While the cake cools, Chiffon asks about the softening process: *"so, you just need some sugar water to turn it edible? Or is there more to it than that?"*

----------


## WindStruck

"Yup! Sugar water!" Astra beams.

"Though now that I think about it, maybe I'm not so sure _how_ to add the sugar water. Maybe spritzing it? Or dipping it? Oh, but they'd probably be too big for dipping..."

Maybe this plan wasn't completely thought through. And besides, who know what it would end up like after they added sugar water? Or how it would taste?

----------


## Archmage1

Sensing an opportunity for cake, Violet quickly darts up with a cup of sugar water(Ok, half a cup.  She was thirsty.), and a smile.

"Let's try!"

With that, she tries to break off a piece of the cake, to try dipping in the sugar water.

*Spoiler: Roll?*
Show


Strength!  Possibly at disadvantage, since she's also holding a cup of sugar water.
(1d20-2)[*0*] Try the first!
(1d20-2)[*6*] Try the second!

Also, oven cake may be hot.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Chiffon chuckles at Violet's efforts, which fail to break off any part of the cake. *"Stand aside, dearie. I cut cakes for a living,"* she says, producing an impossibly shiny bronze kitchen knife with a gorgeous rosewood handle. Even so armed, however, Chiffon cannot make a dent in the cake. In fact, her knife comes out of the encounter very much the worse for it: bent, dulled and broken.

*"Well, it certainly passes the hardness test. Hopefully the smiths will have something that can shape this stuff up... or at least some way to drive a shaft into it so it could be used as a bludgeon. How about, for now, you just give this whole thing a splash with the sugar water?"*

----------


## Archmage1

After her heroic struggle to break off some cake results in not a crumb, Violet looks a little sad as she steps back, to let Chiffon close in.  Violet's eyes go a little wide with surprise at the kitchen knife in Chiffon's hands, but she just watches as the cake wins the fight.

She listens as Chiffon comments on the toughness of the cake, but at Chiffon's request, Violet's smile grows again, as she has something she can do to help.  "Ok!".  Even as she agrees, she tries to splash the cake with the sugar water in her cup.

----------


## WindStruck

"Sure! Let's see what happens and see how it tastes!" Astra says.

"Some molds would really be helpful to cut down on the smiths' work.  Heh. Probably need a whetstone!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Time to see how it tastes, indeed. Once Violet has soaked the cake, you see it sparkle briefly, then turn a slightly softer yellow colour. It cuts easily now, and has magically acquired a fluffly, sponge-like texture. But will the flavour hold up? The interaction between Chiffon's baking and Astra's alchemy is not yet proven...

_Astra, please make a Wisdom (Alchemist's Supplies) check. You can apply the bardic inspiration granted by Violet if you wish._

*Spoiler: Chiffon*
Show

Wisdom (Cook's Utensils) + Bardic Inspiration: (1d20+5)[*19*], (1d8)[*5*]

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra: an idea only good on paper??*
Show

Here we go!

(1d20+5)[*15*] (1d8)[*4*]

----------


## Majin

*"Lemme taste it!"* Kor says, and quickly snaps a bite.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

It's really good! Sweet and buttery, with a hint of spice, and plenty soft enough!

----------


## Archmage1

Spurred into motion by Kor's sudden snap, Violet goes for a more civilized route, quickly producing a quintet of leaves, and placing some cake on each before she starts to pass them out, for trials.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra takes a piece, placed on a plate provided by Violet. "Wow, it actually worked! It's delicious!" she says.

"Erm, I mean, of course it worked! You know what, Chiffon, you could probably even take the crumbs and stuff they file off when they sharpen these things and turn them into bread pudding or something."

----------


## Majin

*"Well I have to say this is the best-tasting weapon I've ever eaten!"* Kor says, taking another bite. *"I didn't even lose any teeth this time!"*

----------


## Archmage1

After the becaked plates are passed out, Violet has a chance to take a bite of the cake.  Her first reaction is a smile, a broad, happy smile, with a couple of crumbs.  Rather than taking another bite, she looks to Chiffon, still smiling.  "It's really really yummy!  And it was really hard before!  You did it!"

----------


## Archmage1

In the excited silence following her congratulations, Violet's cheerful smile is broken by a yawn.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, "As I said to another friend, alchemy is a lot like cooking! I can give you the recipe for this hardening agent to put in your cake batter."

Looking at Violet and beginning to feel the same way, she adds, "Well.. I guess it's time we turn in...."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Chiffon thanks Astra for the recipe and heads off home.

You're not far from your own lodgings, so it doesn't take long before you roll back into your respective rooms. Once inside, Astra finds a letter from the gnome, Firecracker, formally inviting her to a fitting for her dress tomorrow morning. There is also a tiny stuffed doll made from offcuts of fabric, described in the letter as a gift to commemorate your transaction. In Kor's room, a package from Lord Bumblegrove awaits him: it contains a cape in the lord's colours, red and gold, so that you can fit in among his troops. Finally, Violet receives a garland of violets and white carnations accompanied by a thank you note from Misty the human child.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet cheerfully waves goodbye to Chiffon as she leaves, before following Astra's lead back to the rooms, wherein she stumbles, yawning, into her own room.  As she enters the room, she spots the garland, and her face lights up with happiness, and joy as she puts it on, and reads the note.
After admiring the wonderful present for a bit(As all garlands deserve), she falls asleep, still smiling happily.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra is happy to see a little doll for her and a letter.  Ooh, she's so excited to go to that fitting tomorrow!  She just had to be there, before anything else went crazy and there was more stuff for her to do!

Before going to sleep, she'd like to find someplace to have a quick bath.  If not, she'll sleep, but maybe she can find someplace nice to freshen up before meeting Mr. Firecracker?

----------


## Majin

Kor is excited to see the cape. It seemed like a pretty good piece of clothing, shouldn't be too restrictive or anything, at least he hoped so. He wondered if Bumblegrove's tailors had made clothes for dragons...

After a few tries, Kor finally managed to put the cape on the right way. He posed on front of a mirror with the cape, puffing his chest as he stared at his own reflection, imagining himself leading armies into glorious battle.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

To be sure, Astra is able to find a copper tub, soap and hot water if she wants to have a bath.

*Today is the 9th of Mirtul, 1492.* It is morning.
_You all gain the benefits of a long rest._

Today is the day! You can feel the magic in the air - literally, given the volume of teleportation spells being prepared - as King Soren's court prepares to meet Queen Reena's for a contest of hunting and poetry. The enclave is busier than you've ever seen it, quite possibly busier than anywhere else the three of you have ever been. Faeries, mostly dressed in the livery of noble houses, are hurrying every which way, while the various other creatures of the enclave are also out in force and ready for action. It occurs to you that certain people (like Cloverfield) might be difficult to get hold of this morning, and most shops are probably going to be closing early.

Strange to think that all this was set in motion by your little party, but in a situation like this, sometimes all that's needed is a little shove in the right direction...

----------


## Archmage1

Waking up, Violet stretches, and carefully waters Misty's gift.  Once the flowers were helped, she sings briefly, and all the dust and grime that she forgot to clean before she went to bed vanish, and she slips her dress back on before putting Misty's garland back on with a smile.
Prepared to face the day, she steps outside, and takes in the happenings, and is clearly a little confused at the level of activity.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra had a nice bath before she slept.

Then the next day came quickly for her. She got out of bed, giddy to try the new dress and also for all the plans everyone had going on today! She has a light breakfast and bumps into Violet outside.

"Violet! What are you doing today?"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet waves to Astra as she sees her coming out of her room too, greeting her friend with a wide smile.  "Hi Astra!"
She falls silent for a moment at Astra's question, trying to think, before she replies excitedly.  "I'm going to try to find Misty, and thank her for her present, and maybe help them garden a bit?  And then I'll find some more people to help with music for the parade!"

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh, sounds fun!" Astra says. "Though it's not too early to plan the parade now is it? What, did King Soren think everything would be over by today or tomorrow?" She just sighed a bit.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks at Astra quizzically, clearly not understanding what she was saying.  It takes her a few moments to try to figure out what to ask to understand.  "Um... planning?  Music's lots of fun, and finding more people who enjoy it will be fun too?  And... the hunt thing... how complicated is it?"

----------


## Majin

Kor sniffled as he woke up, feeling the arcane magic in the air. It was just sometimes so obtrusive, but he thought he'd get used to it sooner or later. The faerie dragon was still wearing his sash, as he really didn't feel like taking it off before going to sleep after all the trouble of putting it on yesterday, and it was a little crumpled. After meditating on his spells, Kor headed out.

*"Hi guys!"* he piped as he saw Astra and Violet talking. *"Look at this thing I got from Bumblegrove! I'm probably gonna be like a... general or something."* It really was the only army rank Kor knew about. *"Have you eaten yet? I was thinking of sneaking into the kitchen to find something tasty to eat, have you eaten yet?"*

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh I already had a little something," Astra says. "I was just headed over to see how that new dress I was designing had turned out."

----------


## Archmage1

Hearing Kor as he speaks, Violet turns, and waves back.  "Hi Kor!  Ooh!  That's a wonderful cloak!  It makes you look like Autumn!"  At the mention of food, Violet nods excitedly, although she looks a little sad as Astra declines.  "We can sneak in, and surprise them, and then maybe find something delicious!  It'll be lots of fun!"  Not wanting to give up on Astra quite that easily, she looks to her friend with a winsome smile.  "Are you sure you don't want to come?  It'll be fun!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

With most of the faeries very much distracted by the upcoming hunt, now is as good a time as any for sneaking about. And even on a day like today, the royal kitchens at Soren's palace will no doubt be preparing an impressive feast. _If any of you want to slip in and grab some food, that will take a DC 14 Dexterity (Stealth) check._

----------


## Archmage1

After giving Astra a chance, Violet looks to Kor with a smile.  "Let's go!"  With that, she sets out for the kitchens, cheerily planning to get some surprise food.  And maybe help the cooks a little.

Not knowing where the kitchens are, she tries to follow her nose, seeking the smell of pastries baking...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I don't think Violet really knows where the kitchens are, so...
(1d20+5)[*14*] Survival
Also not sure if the actual acquisition is needed yet, but...
(1d20+6)[*19*] Stealth

----------


## WindStruck

"I already ate something," Astra insists.

"I .. I mean, if you want something to eat, you can probably just ask for some food.."

She decides to give up and let the others have their fun.  She had somewhere to be!

----------


## Majin

*"Yeah, but food tastes better when you've earned it!"* Kor argues. *"Besides, I bet they've got some really tasty snacks put aside! I'll try to bring you some if we find something tasty..."*

Kor accompanied Violet, doing his best to hide himself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stealth: (d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

So, Violet and Kor, trying to 'earn' some food, head to the palace kitchens. Which they _are_ able to find, oh ye of little faith. Kor is unlucky, as someone clocks his sash and tells him *"hey, shouldn't you be out with the other hunters? They're all mustering by the portal..."* Violet, though, is able to snaffle an unguarded platter. When you lift the lid, you discover that it holds a veritable mountain of jelly treats, shaped and flavoured like summer fruits.

----------


## Archmage1

Taking advantage of Kor's wonderful distraction, Violet quickly swipes one of the platters, and takes a wide-eyed peek at the many wonderful jellies inside.  _They all look so amazing!  But it'd be really mean to take them all, so maybe I can just take a few?_  She carefully snags 7 of the wondrous treats, and tries to organize the remainder to look like a flower, before she starts to make her escape.  But as she was leaving, she spots another amazing find.  Seeds!  Really big ones, for fruit trees!  Juggling the collection of jellies, she snags a few cherry pips, and some of the larger stones too, before making her escape from the delightful wonderland of the kitchen, zooming ahead, and waiting for Kor to escape.  

She is, of course, grinning like a loon at the fun.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Meanwhile, at Firecracker's shop, Astra is greeted warmly. *"Aha, the pink-haired pixie! Is it tomorrow already? Yes! Bright and early I see!"* There are bags under his eyes and his braided hair is fraying somewhat... his speech is somehow even quicker than normal. *"I've been up all night working on this, but don't worry, it's ready for fitting and I am READY to make alterations!!"* There are several empty potion bottles on his sewing table. *"I had to make a few guesses about how the layers would hang and I'll have to finish the wing-holes last of all but as you can see the bulk of the work is done."*

It's pretty much exactly as you had imagined it, all gossamer and gauzy silk in vivid azure, orange and yellow. Firecracker sets up a screen to give you some privacy while you change.

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh, you stayed up all night working on it! You shouldn't have!" Astra says, rather concerned for the gnome's well-being. "I mean, it's very nice, though.. thank you! I've been so excited to try on something new, light, and colorful... something we created together!"

She flies behind the screen and gets to work, first removing her old dress. If not for Astra constantly maintaining it with mending and cleaning it with prestidigitation, it would be a pile of filthy, shredded up rags! Or worse, maybe even completely disintegrated seeing as how long she's had the dress. It's no wonder she was dying to try something new for a change.

The bottom layer was the simplest. It was only a matter of tying the small strips of azure silk around her hips and breasts. After that, there was the orange silk which was significantly more sheer. They were put on about the same way, and the portions of cloth were a bit bigger. Last there was the gossamer silk yellow on top, lightest and thinnest of them all. The lower part hung just below her waist as a nice short skirt and the upper part draped over her shoulders like a shawl she could hardly even feel. Her entire belly was exposed.

She comes out from behind the screen to show off. "I think it looks cute! You said something about wing holes.. are you sure we needed that?"

The yellow part simply hung above her wings, and the lower parts were tied below (albeit that was quite difficult).  Was she putting this thing on right?

----------


## Majin

Kor tried to look nonchalant as the faerie spots him. *"Uh, yeah... Um, I got lost? Better get back to work!"* Before the fey had time for any more questions, Kor flew out. He supposed he could have asked for food, but he'd failed in the hunt, so he'd have to face the consequences. He hoped Violet had done better (and that she was willing to share!). Kor thought he'd seen her flying out of the room, and goes to rendezvous with her.

----------


## Archmage1

A cheerful grin greets Kor as he finds Violet, before she hugs him.  "Yaay!  That was lots of fun, and the jellies look really yummy, and you did a really good job distracting them too!"  Her excitment dimming slightly as she releases Korand pulls out the seven jellies she acquired.  "I got lots of them!  Some of each of us, and maybe one for Astra, so she knows what she missed out on?"

----------


## Majin

*"Oh yeah, the distraction! Glad you got what I was planning!"* Yeah, Kor totally hadn't gotten caught accidentally. The sash looked nice, but maybe it wasn't that good for sneaking.

*"Ooh, jelly!"* Kor exclaimed, and immediately snapped one of the treats from Violet. *"Thath's a ghood idea, I bet she'll regret not coming with ush!"* Kor replied, mouth full. He himself wouldn't have shared, but he supposed Violet could decide what to do with the extra treat.

----------


## Archmage1

With Kor snagging one of his treats, Violet carefully takes a bite from one of hers, and her face lights up with joy as the taste of strawberries fills her mouth.  A few bites later, and her mouth cleared, her voice filled with happiness and joy.  "They're really yummy!  Your idea was a really good one!  And lots of fun!"  After she finishes speaking, she munches on her strawberry treat, even as she holds two of the others out to Kor.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Glad you like it,"* he says, *"but it does need a bit of tightening up at the back, and proper hems so it doesn't come apart. Maybe 'wing holes' was the wrong phrase - it's pretty much more hole than cloth, eh?! But, well, hang on..."* He scurries behind you and starts pinning the edges of the yellow silk together. *"This won't take long. Is there anything else you want to change? Neckline sitting okay? I was thinking maybe a longer tail just around the back of the skirt?"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Oooh. You mean we wouldn't just want to tie the pieces together?" Astra asks. "I kind of like the look and feel. Maybe you could even have a catch phrase: one size fits all!" she giggles.

"Hm.. you know, I was thinking maybe I'd want this yellow bit to go under my arms and shoulders, not _over_ them..   It's more what I'm used to like with my old dress, and I think it would actually match the bottom part more.." Though this likely meant needing to redo the top part a bit has the "neckline" certainly wasn't the same size as her.. uh.. "chestline"? And it would certainly conflict with her wings in that case.

"Hm, a tail? I'm not sure. Can you even really see it? Sorry," she says, trying to collect her hair and keep it out of the gnome's way.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Yes, certainly, I can do that,"* he says, fiddling with the yellow straps, *"just a few minutes' work."*

Firecracker acquiesces to Astra's other points, despite his clear desire to overcomplicate the garment, and goes back to work. Not long after, the dress is ready. *"There we go, I think that's finished, don't you? Will you take it away now, or do you want it delivered to your lodgings?"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Oh, are you kidding?? I'd love to wear it out! I'm so excited to show everyone and my friends!" Astra says, beaming at him.

"By the way Mr. Firecracker, I didn't really get your whole name.  There was Fizz somewhere in there, right?"

----------


## Majin

Kor grabs both of the treats from Violet, not wasting any time munching them down. *"Yup, never a bad time to go find some yummies!"* Kor said, nodding in agreement.

*"Hmm, I guess I should go find Bumblegrove's people, in case we need to do some testing on the warbear idea..."* Kor said, licking his mouth clean of the strawberry treat.

----------


## Archmage1

Happy to give Kor his share, the cheerful petal nods as Kor plans.  "Maybe I could meet Bumblegrove?  But I need to thank Misty, and maybe find some music, and help with gardening, and say Hi to Astra?  Maybe when I find them?"

----------


## Majin

*"Yeah, that could be fun! I'm sure he'd welcome you... I don't think he's as uptight as lot of the folks here. Find them and then meet at Bumblegrove's place. Ooh, if you do find some good music, maybe you can play to him?"* Kor quickly gave him instructions, and then took off.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Glad you like it!"* Regarding his name, he says: *"no, there's no Fizz in there. Not yet anyway! Knew a Fizzog once, and a pair of twins called Izzy and Lizzy, but the only names I've ever gone by are Lindenwood, Firecracker, Two Dogs, Oblong, and Zobmoboggle. Last one's the 'family name' as they call it, but I mostly use Firecracker with the Faeries. Just fells like the best fit around here."*

*Spoiler: Kor & Violet*
Show

Kor finds Lord Bumblegrove and his retinue languishing around the mustering field. They've got a lot of unconventional equipment and no system for organising anything, so they're not yet ready to get underway. Grand Marshall Bronzeshield is on the scene, trying to hustle them along, but you get the impression it'll be at least an hour or so before they can get everything into order.

Meanwhile, where is Violet off to?

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerfully at Kor's words, listening intently.  "I'll try!"

After Kor departs, Violet hovers for a few moments, trying to decide where to go.  Luckily, the first idea to pop into her head was to visit Misty, to thank her for the wonderful garland, so Violet quickly flies off, to find her friend.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra thanks the gnome again and happily flies off.  Where to now?  She flew a bit erratically around trying to remember what she should be doing.

Let's see there was the whole spy business she was giving up on. She'd never find Rona Rainbow herself. The children were retrieved and Juniper was alive! She still had tons of scrolls and alchemical recipes to go through.. ah, scrolls!

Didn't Astra say she might have some made for the Miscellaneous Department team?  Well that was a bust.  Maybe she'd better go try to find them?  Astra does just that.  She'll see if she can locate that team that was meant to go out on the hunt. Maybe she'll hear some news on the hunt's status too!


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Can I choose a later time to prepare spells for today, or do I need to have this list set after taking the long rest?

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor waves to Bumblegrove, but goes to meet Bronzeshield. *"Looks like... stuff is happening. Anything I can help you guys with? Any snacks around?"* Kor had just eaten some delicious stuff, but it was never not time for snacks. He also eyed if those fey who had the human weapon were around.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

The children, of course, are among the few inhabitants of the enclave who are not doing anything special today. This morning, they are taking lessons with Lionstar... Sylvan Literature, by the looks of things. When you arrive in the children's wing of the Palace, they're reading lines from a play about the archfey Titania and Oberon.

*"Miss Violet!"* They all say in chorus.

Lionstar pinches his nose. *"I don't suppose you're here to refresh your knowledge of the classics, by any chance?"*

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

The Miscellaneous Department's team of 'hunters' is just on their way to the mustering field when you find them. They seem to be dragging their heels a little... maybe they were waiting for you?

Archibald strides forward and claps you on the shoulder. *"If it isn't Astra Glitterwing!"* He roars, loud enough for the whole street to hear. *"Ready to see what this old boy looks like in action! Eh?"*

_You're supposed to prepare your spells for the day during the long rest, but while you're in the enclave with ample access to study space etc., I'll allow you to delay it for now._

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Snacks?!"* Bronzeshield smiles. *"Ah, well, to be fair there probably are some rations you could munch on somewhere around here. It's up to Lord Bumblegrove to feed you as long as you're embedded with his troops, though."*

Overhearing this, he says *"Yes, yes, indeed! We've got plenty of victuals in that wagon over there. And on that cart over there... and also some still in the supply tent... I think some were already sent on ahead already...?"* He scratches his chin. *"Well anyway, we won't let you starve. You're our secret weapon!"*

Bronzeshiled cuts in while Bumblegrove hares off in search of his quartermaster. *"I don't think there's anything else I need you to do right now. Your real task starts when the hunt kicks off, after all, so you may as well save your energy for that."*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

okay, I saw exactly where it says how that works. I really appreciate being able to choose a bit later after we actually have some idea of what we are doing today though!


"Oh! Hey!" Astra says, raising a hand in greeting with a timid smile. But she backs up a bit. That clap kind of stung!

"What old boy?" she asks, looking for a particularly elderly-looking midget of sorts before coming to a realization.

"Oh! You mean you! Ah, I guess..... is everyone still going? When?"

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Smiling happily as she flits through the palace in search of giant children, Violet's smile transforms into a cheerful grin when she finally finds them, and Lionstar.  She, of course, waves.  "Hi!"  Just as she starts to look towards Missy, Lionstar's words reach her, and she, perhaps predictably, looks a little confused as she spins to look at him.  
"What are classics?"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Gotcha! I'm gonna go grab some energy, and go find your wizards! I wanna see what they've got planned for our surprise!" Kor flits to the wagon, grabbing as much food as he can carry with all his four limbs and mouth. Hopefully encumbered with food, he goes to find Bumblegrove's people who had that human weapon.*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Soon!"* Says Archibald. *"I'm ready to go right now, in fact, but these laggards keep slowing me down."*

The others look at each other, bemused but apparently not insulted. Mimsie speaks first: *"we're just making sure we've got everything ready. Don't want to go into this unprepared and end up embarrassing ourselves. I figure we've got another hour or so before we really need to move."* You see that they've loaded up a cart with a collection of arms and armour, and Bruno is going over some basic combat drills with Tuck.

Keit floats over to you and asks *"so, you were going to, like, get hold of some magic scrolls, right? Are they ready?"*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

The chest with the human weapon is in the stewadrship of a faerie alchemist named Hans. He's keeping a careful watch over the smokepowder, while a team of gunners goofs off nearby. *"Ho there, Sir Korialstrasz. Come to check on the equipment? It's ready for deployment whenever you are."*

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Classics of literature, my dear."* The way he says 'literature' makes it sound like a loanword from another language. *"Today we're studying some poems by Aoibie, the Shining Princess."*

*"They're boooooring,"* says Tadd.
*"You're just too stupid to understand them,"* Raven retorts.
*"Well, I dunno. That last one was pretty... abstract."* Mutters Jack...

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Looking slightly confused by Lionstar's explanation, but as he mentions a Shining Princess, Violet smiles once more. "A Shining Princess?  Was she really nice, AND sparkly?  And she made poems?  Are they nice poems?"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Oh! Uh..  well you see, I really just didn't have time. The whole day I was busy and.. well, unfortunately it does take quite some time to create scrolls like that...  Sorry."

"I guess I'll really go with you all for now. But I'll need some time to prepare my own spells. Hopefully it won't hold you all up any more than you already are."

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor grinned at that "sir". He wondered if either monarch had knights, he should probably ask after all this was done... Well, and try to do something cool and heroic to earn the title too.

*"Yup, yup, ready enough. Full of snacks and fighting spirit!"* Kor said, spreading his wings, his tail flapping eagerly.

He sniffed at the explosive concoction. It smelled dangerous. *"So... I'll be carrying this stuff around? It's not too explosive?"* Kor asked. *"Not that I'm afraid or anything!"*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet, pt 2*
Show


Taking advantage of the distraction, as everyone imagined a shining princess, Violet quickly flits down, and hugs Misty.  "Thank you for the really nice and pretty garland!  It was a really wonderful surprise!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Well if you're coming, that's even better,"* she says. *"I'm sure we can wait for you to prepare your spells. What sorts of magic do you know, anyway?"*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Well, that's a good question. It certainly can be explosive, in the right (or, uh, wrong) circumstances. Ideally, I'd like to split it up and have multiple people carry it to minimize the risk, but... us tiny folk can only carry a couple of charges each. Unless you can think of some other way, it looks like you'll end up having to bear most of the burden."* It occurs to you that he probably intended that as a pun.

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Misty hugs you back and says *"glad you liked it!"*

Meanwhile, Lionstar rolls his eyes, muttering something about *"whoever was responsible for your education really dropped the ball."* In condescending tones, he explains *"hm, well, the 'shining' part is meant in more of a figurative sense. As is the 'princess' part, I suppose. But yes, some of her poems are 'nice'... she is by all accounts a kind-hearted faerie. Here:"* he hands you a book of poetry.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra brushes her fingers through the hair behind her head nervously. "Oh, you know... magic. Helpful magic..." She clears her throat and says, "Um, let's just leave it at that. Protective and helpful magics. It's not good trying to categorize it in a box, when it won't even fit in said box." She just shrugs after that, and goes off somewhere somewhat quiet so she can concentrate and actually prepare spells for the day.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

spells chosen:  comprehend languages, shield, protection from good and evil, faerie ward, detect magic, dark vision

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet smiles happily at the returned hug, but she lets go before it gets awkward, and turns her beaming smile on Lionstar, listening to his explanation, but as she accepts the book, she looks at it, momentarily confused.  "Thank you!"
Not missing a beat, she quickly opens the book to a random page, and recites a poem, with a smile.

"Throughout the afternoon I watched them there,
Snow-fairies falling, falling from the sky,
Whirling fantastic in the misty air,
Contending fierce for space supremacy.
And they flew down a mightier force at night,
As though in heaven there was revolt and riot,
And they, frail things had taken panic flight
Down to the calm earth seeking peace and quiet.
I went to bed and rose at early dawn
To see them huddled together in a heap,
Each merged into the other upon the lawn,
Worn out by the sharp struggle, fast asleep.
The sun shone brightly on them half the day,
By night they stealthily had stol'n away.


And suddenly my thoughts then turned to you
Who came to me upon a winter's night,
When snow-sprites round my attic window flew,
Your hair disheveled, eyes aglow with light.
My heart was like the weather when you came,
The wanton winds were blowing loud and long;
But you, with joy and passion all aflame,
You danced and sang a lilting summer song.
I made room for you in my little bed,
Took covers from the closet fresh and warm,
A downful pillow for your scented head,
And lay down with you resting in my arm.
You went with Dawn. You left me ere the day,
The lonely actor of a dreamy play. "

After she finishes, her smile practically radiating happiness, she hugs Lionstar too.  "They are really nice!"

*Spoiler: Performance check, if needed*
Show


(1d20+9)[*27*] Performance!

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor let out an amused snort in response to the pun. He'd heard puns were something called "low-brow" humor, but then again he didn't have eyebrows, so it was probably all right. *"Well as long as I don't lose my bearings, it should be okay."
*

*"Can't stay fuzzy all day anyway, so not like you guys need to bring every pinch of this stuff..."* He frowned, looking at the powder. *"Oh! I haven't seen the weapon in action. Can you show me what it does?"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

The children applaud your recital. Petey says *"wow, that was beautiful!"* and Juniper compliments you on your choice of poem. Raven, who had been blushing throughout the second stanza, covers her face with her hands.

Lionstar's face softens, too. *"Well I must admit, you have a fine voice. Very appropriate for reading Aoibie's elegant words. You can keep that book, if you like."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Hans nods. *"Yes, absolutely. Let's do a practice shot."* He calls the gunners to attention and issues instructions. They have made up a bear-sized saddle with a tripod fixed to it, which they place on the ground in an empty 'lot', away from the few remaining tents. Three gunners don heavy leather gloves and load the blunderbuss with a charge of smokepowder and an armful of lead balls. They move carefully and precisely, as if they know what to do, but haven't had much chance to practise: the whole process takes them about 6 seconds. The gunners then work together to lift the gun onto the tripod. Once mounted, one of them stands below the barrel; propping it up, one flies behind the stock; to 'steer' it, and one positions himself on the trigger.

Meanwhile, Hans has set up an archery target about 60 feet away. *"Is everyone ready? Sir Korialstrasz, I should warn you, the weapon is quite loud."* The gunners all have tiny mufflers over their ears - one of them tosses a pair to you.

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

As you finish up with your spells, a courier knocks on your door. *"Message from Chairman Sandyshore. For you, miss."* She hands you an envelope.

Inside, a short note reads: *Astra, I wanted to thank you again for your help with the hunt. Enclosed is a small gift. I hope you find it useful. J*

The envelope also contains a tiny, gold ring, set with a purple gemstone.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Smiling happily at the compliment(And the present), Violet clasps the book to her chest with both arms, before she remembers her audience, and quickly curtsied, before looking up at them with a grin.  "Thank you!  It was a really nice poem too!"  She pauses for a moment, before she looks towards the exit, and back, a little bit of guilt meandering into her expression.  "I shouldn't interrupt your day too much, but remember to help your garden!"
With that, she quickly zooms off(After pausing for a moment at the entrance to wave goodbye), feeling guilty about leaving so quickly, but, sadly, she couldn't steal _all_ of their time, and she had lots of exploring to do today!  Without missing a beat, she starts to wander the palace, listening for sounds of music.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Thanks!" Astra says upon receiving the letter. She reads it and also notices the lump in the envelope. A ring! It looked pretty!

..well.. she wasn't sure if she was a jewelry type of pixie, but the colors were nice. It kind of went with her hair. Jasper also mentioned it could be useful? Was it.. magic?

For now Astra tried it on, and she didn't think it looked bad. Only she felt it around her finger all the time.

Hm, well. Astra would head out to meet up with the others again. And maybe if she had time, she could slowly cast a detect magic ritual on this ring and see if there was something extraordinary about it.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

The incantation of the _detect magic_ ritual is firmly etched into your memory, and you are able to mutter it as you walk towards the portal (where you would expect to find the others). The ring possesses an aura of abjuration magic, and you do feel somehow warded when you wear it. If you had to guess, you'd say it is probably a _ring of protection_.

In the vicinity of the enclave's portal back to the Material Plane, things are still fairly busy. Faerie soldiers rush to and fro, carrying messages or bundles of gear, plenty of them decked out in the same red-and-gold colours as Kor's new cape. The Special Department faeries are gathered by a peach tree; Archibald is gesticulating animatedly as he addresses them, and hasn't seen you yet.

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

You drift through the corridors of the Palace, which are practically deserted. On one of the upper floors, your ears pick up on the sounds of a lute coming from what looks like a bedchamber. the music is quiet, slow and mournful.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Cheerfully flitting about the empty palace, poking her head into empty rooms, before continuing along, Violet has a wonderful time admiring the paintings and statues scattered around the palace, but then, she hears it.  The music.  Slow, and mournful, that of someone who's lost something precious to them.

She doesn't hesitate to pull out her flute, and set her fingers dancing on the keys, seeking to join the music, and in joining, slowly change it from one of sorrow, and loss, to one of hope for the future.

*Spoiler: Once more, if needed, performance*
Show


(1d20+9)[*21*] performance

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra energetically flies up to the others, perhaps nervous or giddy about what was to come soon. She beamed at them and said, "Hello!"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor did his best to fit the mufflers over his ear holes, watching with excitement as the faeries worked. Certainly seemed more complicated than firing a bow. His heart thumped as he nodded, looking at the weapon with growing anticipation. *"I'm ready!"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Near the portal*
Show

Astra's greeting is returned with smiles that aren't necessarily confident, but do show a measure of determination. Keit catches yo uup on the situation: *"hail, Astra. We were just discussing how we should approach this thing. Whether to go after some drow -"* she looks at Archibald, suggesting that is his idea - *"or try to interfere with what the other court is doing."* Bruno arches an eyebrow conspiratorially. *"I thought it might be safer to lay an ambush, but then, it would be pretty sad if no one was caught in it... What do you think?"* Mimsie and Tuck look at you; you get the impression they'd go along with whatever you say.

Meanwhile, Kor watches as the faeries pull the trigger. With a *loud bang*, a hail of lead is sent downrange... and the archery target is blown to pieces! The trigger-faerie lets out a mad cackle, which is cut short when he inhales a lungful of smoke and starts coughing instead.

Pretty much everyone nearby stops what they're doing to look in the direction of the bang. Most go back to their business once they realise it was a weapon test, but a few offer applause or shouts of encouragement. *"Good shot,"* says Hans, *"the destructive power of this thing is obvious."*

*Spoiler: At the Palace*
Show

At first, your music entwines smoothly with that of the lute but, when you change the key, the other player stops abruptly. A shaky female voice calls through the door. *"Oh! Um... who's there?"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Oh! Well, uhm.. I wouldn't advise interfering with the other court. They'll probably just want to muck up our plans back, and then next thing you know we're fighting each other and not actually doing the hunt!"

Astra says this about as lightheartedly as she can, even finishing it off with a shrug of her bare shoulders.

"What kind of ambush are you thinking of though? I'm curious to know how you'd catch a drow with just the five of you!"

And just then, the weapon test causes her to jump and look at the source of commotion.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: At the palace*
Show


Slightly saddened by her failure to cheer up the poor sad musician playing music, Violet puts on her happiest face as she answers, her voice full of cheerful excitement. "Hi!  I'm here!  I heard your music!  You're really amazingly wonderful at it!"

----------


## Majin

*"Eep!"* Kor involuntarily exclaims as the shot goes off. It was louder than he'd expected, and a good thing they did the test before he was carrying it. He then went to check the target, picking up one splintered piece. *"Whoa... That's pretty good!"* The laughter was a bit concerning, but at least she'd be aiming it away from him.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Um... thank you..."* she mutters with a shy smile, which disapprears when she continues: *"although... that's only because I have nothing better to do all day... um."* She pauses again. *"I don't believe we've met. You may call me Cassie Mousegrass. Who might you be?"*

*Spoiler: Astra & Kor*
Show

Kor does get the impression that all of the gunners are quite mad, even more so than most of the faeries you've met. It's probably not a coincidence that they ended up on this detail. They follow you over to the ruined target, marvelling at the bits of lead buried in it. *"Wow, you could take down a bear with this. A really big one!"*

Astra's colleagues jump at the noise as well. Once the commotion is over, Keit gets back to your question. *"Well, er... I guess it would depend on whether we could find a good spot, but I was imagining we could do something like use some ropes and nets to make a trap, then hide in the trees and catch them like fishes. We've got these giant spider-silk cords that should be strong enough to hold an elf despite how thin they are..."* Now that she'd said it out loud, she seems unimpressed with the idea. *"I don't know, I'm not sure this is something that can be planned out in much detail before we get out there."*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Hm. Catching them in a giant net like a fish..?" Astra repeats. She wasn't quite frowning, but she looked like she had some reservations about the idea.

"I think we might need a bit more than that. I mean, drow, like most people, are pretty smart and resourceful. A sharp weapon or maybe even a fire or some other magic could easily get them out.." Funnily enough, Astra had none of these things herself. Getting caught in a spiderweb would be absolutely dreadful, to say the least.

"Any other ideas to follow up? I'm sure the net idea would help a lot, but I don't think that will do the trick by itself. Don't think they can be put to sleep with magic.. maybe you'd just have to bonk them on the head?" Now she really frowned at that thought...

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet smiles encouragingly to the faerie? as maybe this was a chance to make a new friend, AND to help her be more confident, AND to find someone who can help with the parade thing too!  "I'm Violet!  And it's wonderful to meet you, Cassie!  And it's wonderful that you can chase your passion for music!  Maybe we can be friends too?  Everyone can always use more friends!  We could go exploring, and play music, and make friends, and maybe find cake!"  Still smiling at the faerie, Violet pauses, to give her a chance to think, and to respond.

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show


Kor got a little worried about that bear remark. It was probably a good idea to keep and eye on them... *"Uh, well, I guess you'll just have to test that bear theory later..."* Kor said before they fey got any ideas using him as a test dummy. Granted, the wounds he got in wildshape didn't mostly carry over, but they still hurt! *"Should work well on those elves though! Plus I'll probably be biting and stuff."*

*"So how did you guys even get this? From humans, right?"* Kor had never encountered something like this. It was kinda magic, but not really? Alchemy?

Kor noticed Astra nearby, and waved at her.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra & Kor*
Show

The Special Department faeries look at each other. Bruno hefts a wooden cudgel and mimes knocking out a drow... *"Oof, that's not going to work, is it? They'd barely feel it."*

*"We're just too small,"* agrees Tuck. *"We need something to level the playing field."*

Keit suggests: *"maybe we could borrow another arachnid trick - poison works the same no matter how big you are. Though it's pretty short notice to be acquiring something like that..."*

Regarding the blunderbuss, Hans recounts to Kor the tale of how Lord Bumblegrove tricked a human huntress into handing the weapon over a few years ago. The eccentric lord was apparently wandering around the fringes of the forest in search of talking chipmunk that was rumoured to know the words of a long-lost song (he didn't find it) when the thunderous roar of gunfire scared all of the small animals away. Against the advice of his retainers, Bumblegrove flew straight up to the human, dropped his invisibility and spent a solid minute yelling at her in Sylvan about how she'd ruined his quest to find the talking chipmunk. Luckily, she was quite bewildered and didn't understand a word of what he was saying, and one of the lord's party had the presence of mind to appear alongside and 'translate' his tirade into a grandiose-sounding threat about 'provoking the wrath of the forest' with such 'brutish devices'. They claimed that the 'spirits of the trees' could only be appeased if she made an offering to them of the most valuable thing she owned (which was, of course, the gun), then grabbed it for themselves as soon as the human was gone.

And yes, thinking back, you recall that Astra used her alchemy skills to make some smokepowder about a month ago. It's magic-adjacent, for sure.

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

It's a good thing you did pause to let her think, since that torrent of suggestions was just about to overwhelm her. *"Friends, hm? Just like that? But you don't know anything about me."* With slow, deliberate movements, she puts her lute away in an intricately-decorated wooden case. *"You want to go exploring, Violet? Why? What are you looking for? Other than cake, I mean."*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra spots Kor and briefly waves back to him with a smile.

"Hmm, poison..? I don't know.  Wouldn't want anything lethal.. but I guess it would have to be pretty potent to weaken them enough or just knock them out.."


medicine: (1d20+5)[*18*]

alchemy/arcana: (1d20+4)[*5*]

Astra tries to thinkof anything they might be able to use..

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Violet continues to smile cheerfully at the other faerie, as she agrees to be her friend!  Today was a good day!  "Friends, and new people, and new songs, and maybe some help with a pa ra aide?  But friends are lots more important!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

You know of plenty enough toxic substances - in many ways the art of medicine is to find the right balance of treatments that will make a person better without poisoning them - but what can you get your hands on at short notice? One thing that occurs to you is that you're going to be doing this hunt in the middle of a deep, magical forest, and a lot of plants contain poisons that don't take much work to extract. If you keep your eyes open for the right ingredients, you could probably whip up some herbal concoctions before the two courts have even met to launch the hunt.

_I'll say you can make 4 Wisdom (Nature) checks to find poisonous plants once you're in the woods but before the hunt starts. Each result above 10 will allow you to create 1 dose of poison that works like Oil of Taggit but has a save DC equal to your passive Intelligence (Herbalism) (i.e. 14) rather than the usual 13._

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Cassie considers what you said for several moments, then nods. *"So what you want most is to make more friends. I see. What is it that you like about making friends?"*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet's happiness shines through her cheerful smile as she nods in agreement, before excitedly explaining.  "Meeting new people, and getting to know them, and finding new things, and new ways to enjoy old things, and showing my friends more ways to have fun, and helping everyone to be happier!"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor snickered as he listened to the tale of Bumblegrove outwitting the human, and wondered if he should make a talking chipmunk, if he did ever learn the spell.

*"Oh, that was so cool of him! I should try that the next time I meet some humans! Except I hope they'll have food instead of these... What were these called again? Whatever, fire-explode-sticks."*

*"I'm kinda glad the humans haven't brought these to my forest though... They seem kinda dangerous... But I don't mind using it against the drow because they seem really evil."*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

After thinking a bit, Astra shrugs again, either quite unconcerned or satisfied with something.

"Oh well! I'm pretty sure I can find some things in the forest along the way! But I better bring along my alchemy tools..."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"How unusual,"* she muses. *"You know, it's been so long since I've been happy, I'm not sure I can remember how to do it. Do you think you could show me?"*

*Spoiler: Astra & Kor*
Show

*"You sure are talented, Miss Astra,"* says Tuck. *"I totally get why Jasper likes you so much."*

Kor gets the feeling most of the faeries would agree that the proliferation of smokepowder weapons in humanoid-occupied lands is a very bad thing, but Hans and the gunners seem to represent the minority that are more excited about the weapon's potential. Regarding its name, he explains that *"there isn't really a word for these in Sylvan, but I understand the humans call it a 'blunderbuss'."* It's little more than a meaningless jumble of sounds to you, but at least now you know.

*"Yes, and the more drow we can bag, the more we can rub the other court's noses in it. I doubt they have anything quite like this up their sleeves!"*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Hearing Cassie's sad story of unhappiness, Violet's heart goes out to the other faerie, and she darts forwards, and hugs her new friend.  "Of course!  No one should have to be unhappy!"  It takes her another moment to end the hug, and smile cheerfully.  "But if you're not happy here, let's go!"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra giggles a bit and blushes. "Well thanks!"

"Anyway, I'll be right back!  Hopefully for the last time!"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"That's a silly-sounding name for a weapon, it is pretty strong though... Well, the drow won't have these, but they do have teleporting tentacle panthers. Those were pretty scary."*

Kor just smiled politely and nodded. He really didn't care which court one, as long as the drow were defeated. He was starting to like Bumblegrove though, and figured he could let him earn some prestige. He did hope the faerie lord wouldn't try to summon demons again.

*"So what are you guys gonna do with this thing after the battle? These would probably be pretty hard to replicate, right?"* Kor tried not to sound too eager, he didn't want to hurt these guys' feelings even if they were a little weird. One was cool, but having dozens seemed... Off.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Alright. Where are we headed? Do I need to bring anything with me?"*

*Spoiler: Astra & Kor*
Show

Hans can't read Bumblegrove's mind (as far as you know), but he speculates: *"I expect the weapon will go back into the Lord's treasury once we're done with the hunt. It's a unique and valuable trophy after all, taken from a human through quick wit and fey cunning, and he's very proud of it. I am certain there is no one in our enclave who would be capable of building a copy, if that's what you're worried about. I know more about it than anyone, and even to me, its inner workings are a mystery."*

The Special Department faeries wait patiently while Astra grabs some tools. Obviously you can't carry a whole laboratory with you, but you can do a lot with just a kettle, infuser, pestle and mortar.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet pauses for a moment, clearly thinking hard, before her smile returns.  "I know!  We'll go and visit Astra and Kor, and maybe find some more people along the way to them?  They're really nice too!"  She pauses for a moment, before she continues.  "Is there anyone you'd like to meet, or something you'd like to do?"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra was probably just going to take nothing along with her. Absolutely nothing at all. Such was her excitement over the hunt and her new wardrobe that she forgot. But after making a trip back to her room, she remembered that it would probably be a good idea to bring along her healer's kit and spell book. Then, she selects a few small, simple alchemist tools which would.. probably suffice.

"I'm back!" she beams at everyone. Though she would have to admit she was a bit nervous about this hunt coming up. "Are you all ready?"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"I'm happy we have it against the drow, but I guess just the image of too many of those makes me kinda nervous. It's a druid thing probably"*, Kor said and shrugged. *"Explosions are cool, and Bumblegrove was really smart tricking that human."*

Kor was looking around. He was a bit nervous about the battle, and there seemed to be some tension in the air. They did call it a hunt, but the drow weren't just helpless deer who'd just run away. He hoped Astra and Violet would be alright.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra & Kor*
Show

However valid Kor's concerns may be, it's too late to back out now. The number of faeries in the square is steadily dwindling as more and more make their way into the forest, to meet the other court at the starting line. Hans, the gunners and the Special Department team are all ready to move out and you'll both need to go soon... there's no sign of Violet quite yet though...

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Cassie's eyes get a distant look in them for a second. *"No, nothing I would want to do is possible now."* She shakes her head as if to clear away a troublesome thought. *"I take it Astra and Kor are your friends? They must be nice folks. Lead on."*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet looks dismayed for a moment, as Cassie's eyes seem to fill with memories of her past, but she quickly returns to smiling, not wanting her sadness to impact her too sad friend.  Instead, she directs her merry smile to Cassie, as she nods.  
"Ok!  I think they're near the portal!  At least, that's where the cook thought Kor would be, when he tried to get breakfast."  She pauses for a moment, before reaching into her pocket, and producing a jelly treat. "Would you like one?"

Afterwards, she leads the way, heading towards the portal she had been led to, with a smile, cheerfully talking about all the amazing sights along the way with Cassie.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Cassie thanks Violet for the jelly treat and eats it in small mouthfuls. Despite the beauty of your surroundings, she is not especially moved by the sights in the enclave, but she does seem impressed by Violet's ability to find joy in the little things. *"I suppose, when you've lived here for so long, you take it for granted,"* she muses.

When you get to the portal, the place is a bit of a mess. There are abandoned tents, discarded boxes and other detritus strewn about as a result of the morning's military activities. A few clusters of faeries, all in neat livery, still linger, and Violet can see Astra and Kor among two of the groups. For her part, Cassie seems confused. *"The Court is going to war...? Hmm, I didn't realise I was this out of touch. Who are we fighting?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks a bit confused as she takes in the chaos of the tents, boxes, and other litter scattered over the area near the gate, but she spots Kor and Astra, and waves, just as Cassie asks her question.  Distracted from waving, she looks sadly at Cassie.  "Meanies.  But maybe we can convince them to not be mean, and then they'll be nice instead!"

She pauses for a moment, before she continues, her voice a bit more cheery than it was a moment ago.  "There's Kor, and Astra, so let's go and say Hi!"  With that, she leads the way towards her friends.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra sees violet and waves back.

"Oh hi Violet! So..  are you coming along on this trip too?" she asks.

"Or what about that parade you were supposed to be working on?"

Astra thought she would ask, seeing as going out on this hunt might not be the best activity for her to be participating in.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks a little confused by Astra's questions, but she quickly moved onto more important things.  "Hi Astra!  I made a new friend, and she's really nice too!  Her name's Cassie Mousegrass!"  She looks to Cassie, still smiling.  "Cassie, this is Astra!  She's one of the people I told you about."

She falls silent for a moment, before asking the other, important question.  "Is the hunt thing happening today?"

----------


## Majin

Kor saw Violet return with someone in tow. It looked like they were all ready to go soon, but he figured he had time to change a few words at least.

*"Hi Violet! Nice to meet you Cassie!"* Kor paused for a moment to look around. *"Yeah, we're about to leave pretty soon..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerfully at Kor.  "We could go, and visit my garden!  The poor spiders were nearby, so maybe we might find someone to talk to?"

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh, hello, Cassie! Sorry, I didn't know you were with Violet.. I'm Astra." Astra smile softly and looks appraisingly at the faerie. She wondered how Violet met her.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Were we even given a description of Cassie?  Assuming she's a faerie, but she was also found playing music all by herself in a bedchamber in the palace.


"Uh, sorry, but we can't do *that* right now..  the hunt is going to start very soon.."

Looking at Cassie again, Astra says, "I don't suppose that's why you are here too?"

----------


## Majin

*"Y-yeah... But maybe we can do it after! Seeing your garden and meeting your spider friends sounds like fun!"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet seems rather saddened at the notion that the silly Hunt would take priority over fun, her wings and petals drooping a bit as she tries to think of something to say.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> *Spoiler: ooc*
> Show
> 
> Were we even given a description of Cassie?  Assuming she's a faerie, but she was also found playing music all by herself in a bedchamber in the palace.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That's true. I wonder what she looked like in your heads up to now...


Cassie, a delicate-looking faerie with long, dark hair and a fine (but somewhat faded and careworn) dress, rests a hand on Violet's arm and says *"don't worry, I'm sure there will be plenty of time to visit your garden soon."* To Astra, she shakes her head, replying *"no, I'm not much of a hunter. To be honest, I didn't even know there was anything happening today. I... haven't exactly been keeping my finger on the pulse."* Her voice is soft and tinged with sadness.

*"So, what could be so important that it would keep a petal from her garden?"*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler*
Show


Well, she looked like an older faerie, a bit faded, moth-like wings, and a bit tired and stressed.  Her clothing was on the bland side, and she seemed delicate.  At least, in my head.



Cheered up by Cassie's concern, and talk about her garden, Violet brightens once more.  "I was exploring, and then I met Astra, and Kor, and Kyu, and all of the giant children, and they weren't too far, so I could meet people, and make friends too, and then things happened, and there was more new things to see and visit, and friends to make and muffins to try!"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra explains to Cassie, "Well, um..  since you seem to be out of the loop.. Drow have been roaming throughout the forests outside the enclave and they have attacked villages. My friend, Kyu's, village was..."

She sighs and shakes her head, holding back some tears. "It's really awful. And the two courts that have power, King Soren and Queen Rena, blamed each other. But for now, we have convinced them to work together. But it will still be a competition for them. Thus, so it is The Hunt."

----------


## Majin

*"I dunno if it's perfect or anything, but everyone's doing the right thing!"* Kor added.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

As you explain the situation, Cassie absorbs the information. *"Mhm..."* she mumbles, nodding along. But then, after a few seconds, something clicks. *"Wait, Soren and Reena's courts are working together? And they're both going to be at this hunt?! That's... maybe there's a chance... I have to..."* She looks around with an urgency that until now she had been completely lacking, spots Hans (whom she presumably recognises) and flits up to him to ask *"has the King already departed?"* Hans confirms that he has.

Cassie then returns to Violet. *"Thank you so much for bringing me out here. If the two courts are meeting, I have to be there. I'm going to see if I can catch up to the Royal party - good luck with your hunting, or whatever!!"* She starts heading directly towards the portal.

----------


## Archmage1

Suddenly nervous as Cassie starts to dart off, Violet looks to Kor and Astra.  "Maybe we should go with her?  To make sure she doesn't run into meanies, and remembers to have fun?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra is very intrigued by Cassie's sudden change in demeanor and interest. "Cassie, wait!" she calls out. "Tell us what's on your mind?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Cassie stops mid-flight when Astra calls out, appearing to weigh up a response. *"Ah, well, it's kind of a private matter..."* she equivocates.

_You'll need to make a Charisma (Persuasion) check to get her to spill the beans on this._

----------


## Archmage1

Violet, sensing mystery, and excitement, flits up, smiling.  "Maybe we can help?"
(1d20+6)[*13*] Persuasion?

----------


## WindStruck

Astra decides to respect that, not wishing to pry, but she does offer, "Yeah, um.. it might be a little dangerous outside the enclave. Maybe we could at least help you meet them."

"Oh right! There's a group with the special department going on this hunt as well. Maybe you could at least come with us?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Cassie's demeanour shifts slightly, back towards what it was when when you met, and she says *"right, the drow. It'd be dangerous for me to go alone. I guess I got a little bit ahead of myself. Sure, I'll go with you."* She doesn't seem to want to share any more about her motivations, but perhaps she'll warm up more after you've spent more time with her?

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerfully at Cassie's words, despite her inward disappointment.  "Yaay!  Maybe we'll get to explore, and find something that you really enjoy doing too!"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra smiles softly and says, "Great! Well, I'm sure you want to go now, soo..."

She flies a little ways to where the other Faeries were.  "Hey, Archibald, are you all ready?"

----------


## Majin

*"Hey, if you stick near me, you might see something awesome! I mean probably scare, involves loud noises and stuff. But it's cool!"* Kor says to Cassie.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Cassie acknowledges Kor's offer and, as Astra noted, is eager to leave quickly. *"It seems like most of the court has already left. I wouldn't want to get left behind. Please, let's make haste."*

Archibald takes a quick roll call of the Special Department faeries and nods firmly. *"Aye, we're all ready to go. Do you want to take the lead, or shall I?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing everyone happy, and ready to go on an adventure, Violet's brilliant smile betrays her own happiness, as does her quick, excited twirl.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, "Erm, sure! Guess I'll lead. We're just following all the others, right?"

She starts flying towards the portal, and she looks behind her to make sure everyone is keeping up.

----------


## Majin

Kor groups up with Bumblegrove's fey, ready wreak havock on his enemies and look cool. He knew he should be more concerned more with the former, but he just couldn't help thinking more about the latter.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

From what you've seen of faeries so far, you can be pretty sure that Kor isn't the only who is concerned about looking good. So then... you make your way to the portal, your small entourage in tow, and are waved through without delay.

Outside the enclave, back on the Material Plane again, the forest of Cormanthor has a palpable sense of vastness. People say you can't see a whole wood at once on account of the trees blocking your view, but in this moment it may be that you can _feel_ the whole wood at once. Furthermore, compared to the bright, vivid colours that were everywhere in Soren's little pocket of the Feywild, this place is dark and desaturated, making it seem rather foreboding.

Still, Astra, Kor and Violet were all born and raised on the Material Plane. Soon enough your eyes adjust and the forest starts to look more mundane. The thick, lush canopy of ash and beech trees filters out most of the sun's light, of course, but here and there shafts do break through, and the flowers of late spring are blooming wherever there is a gap between trees. With Soren's main party so far ahead of you, and the tiny faeries dwarfed by the enormity of the forest, the procession has become somewhat strung out, but it's easy enough for you all to follow in the tracks their wagons have left. If, at any point, Violet gets distracted, Cassie is on hand to chivvy her along, while the other faeries keep themselves entertained by singing traditional hunting songs...

*We're off, we're off! To hunt, to hunt!
Whate'er awaits, no one can say!
The road's ahead! Eyes front, eyes front!
The hunt is on, oh what a day!

The air is warm! The sun is bright!
And in the wind, the trees do sway!
What's that I see? Eyes right, eyes right!
My hunter's nose will find our prey!

Draw back your bow, my spear I'll heft!
The greatest beasts, we're here to slay!
Look there, it moved! Eyes left, eyes left!
Don't let the quarry get away!*

And so on. They don't seem particularly worried about what dangers might lurk in the shadows. If you think someone should be keeping their eyes open to scan for threats, you're going to have to do it yourselves...

----------


## Archmage1

It takes Violet a few minutes to get used to the de-saturated, but somehow more real world outside of the enclave(And a bit of disappointment upon realizing that she'd gotten used to all the really bright colors), but it doesn't take long before Violet manages to get distracted, finding some flowers to show to Cassie, or a really nice rock, or an old walnut...
However, she eventually realizes that Cassie was rather set on her plans, and drifted towards the hunter faeries, joining in on their songs a bit, and offering some musical accompaniment.
(1d20+9)[*20*] Performance
She also takes advantage of one of the breaks to introduce her own song to the mix, with a cheerful smile.(To the tune of jingle bells)

Flying through the trees
with lots of brand new friends!
O'er the woods we go
singing all the way

sounds of birds ring
Making spirits bright
What fun it is to fly and sing
An exploring song tonight!

Flying friends, singing friends
singing all the way
Oh, what fun it is to sing
with lots of brand new friends!

Flying friends, singing friends
singing all the way
Oh, what fun it is to sing
with lots of brand new friends!

*Spoiler: Keeping an eye out*
Show


Violet does keep an eye out for things of interest, but... not dangers.

----------


## Majin

It was nice to be back in material plane. Sure, it wasn't as colorful, but it felt more real! There wasn't all that magic to distract you, just nature all around. It felt kinda like returning home, in a way.

As various voices started to sing and the group marched, Kor started to get excited too. He zipped around, shouting encouragements to random fey, singing along, and even stopped to wildly spin and chase his tail for a moment. He did make sure not to get too far from Bumblegrove's men, in case they needed him... Or they'd planned to do something fun or crazy, Kor figured he should be there for either.

He couldn't sing, but tried his best to remember a poem, reciting it for nearby fey.
*
Greeting bring I to the mountains,
Greeting to the vales and uplands,
Greet ye, heights with forests covered,
Greet ye, ever-verdant fir-trees,
Greet ye, groves of whitened aspen,
Greetings bring to those that greet you,
Fields, and streams, and woods of Faerûn.

Bring me favor, mountain-woodlands,
Faerûn-deserts, show me kindness,
Mighty Silvanus, be gracious,
Let me wander through thy forests,
Let me glide along thy rivers,
Let this hunter search thy snow-fields,
Where the wild-moose herds in numbers
Where the bounding reindeer lingers.*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The faeries are happy to have Violet join in with their songs, the tunes of which she picks up instinctively. Kor, likewise is in his element, though his druidic senses won't let him forget that the drow invaders are seriously disturbing the balance of nature in this part of the forest. At least he can take comfort from the knowledge that you're on your way to do something about the problem.

Your companions, meanwhile, are all having a merry old time. Until, that is, a pair of giant spiders burst out of the undergrowth mere feet away from your little group!

Mimsie near enough jumps out of her skin, while Archibald blusters *"What? Who's there? I'll give you what-for!"*

Hans is clearer with his orders, as he moves to position himself as far from the spiders as he can get: *"to arms, gunners! This is a good opportunity to practise for the hunt proper. Master Kor, we'll keep our powder dry this time; no need to bring out the bear for a couple of overgrown insects."* He draws a weapon that looks like a cross between a handgun and a magic wand, while the gunners produce tiny knives and prepare to attack.

_Time to roll initiative!_

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

I'll do the monsters and NPCs as groups to keep it simple.
Spiders: (1d20+3)[*21*]
Special Department: (1d20+2)[*17*]
Bumblegrove Soldiers: (1d20+3)[*15*]

----------


## WindStruck

Astra began to hum along with the songs, because she really didn't know the words. She still kept an eye out for danger, as well as some flowers and herbs to brew a little concoction, as mentioned before. Things seemed to be going well until.. Spiders!  Why did it have to be spiders?

"Eep!" is about all she cries at first, making sure she lifts further away from the ground and out of their reach.

"Well, um, have at them, I guess.." Astra begins reluctantly towards Hans's troops. "I think you still get points for slaying or capturing their spiders, right?"

initiative: (1d20+2)[*5*]

Astra pulls at the bumbling Archibald, bringing him up higher out of arachnid reach, and points down at the spiders.

Otherwise, she was very ill-equiped for dealing with spiders, or combat in general.  So she keeps an eye out for more dangers that might be lurking.. perhaps using a few spiders as distractions?

perception: (1d20+2)[*18*]

----------


## Majin

Kor hissed at the spiders in surprise, rearing back. He glanced at the gunners, nodding in agreement. Something like this shouldn't be too hard to take care of. *"Gotcha!"*

Kor didn't really consider diplomacy with the spiders. They were likely working with the drow, this seemed too much like a planned ambush. And so he prepared for battle.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Initiative: (d20+3)[*15*]

----------


## Archmage1

Having been having a wonderful time on the trip so far, singing, clapping, exchanging songs, making friends, Violet drifts onwards for a few seconds, even as the group started to react to the spiders, before she sees them.  "Eeep!"
Initiative:  14

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Round 1!*
*Spoiler:  Initiative*
Show

21 Spiders
17 Special Department
15.5 Kor
15 Bumblegrove Soldiers
14 Violet
5 Astra


Taking a quick look around before combat is joined, Astra does not see any other lurking hostiles. It seems like these two spiders have been sent out on their own, perhaps to serve as scouts or raiders.

Seizing the initiative, the ten-foot-tall monsters take aim with their sticky webs, attempting to pick Archibald and Kor out of the sky...

Attack roll vs Archibald: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Attack roll vs Kor: (1d20+5)[*7*]

...but neither of them is able to hit their targets!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Having evaded the webbing, Archibald brandishes his rapier. *"Ha-ha! I've got you now!"* He dives down to attack the spider on the left hand side as you look at them, flanked by Bruno and Tuck. Mimsie spins up a sling while Keit loads a tiny crossbow...

((Rolled on IRL dice))

Each of the boys lands a single hit, and both of the girls also hit with their missiles, dealing a total of 18 damage! The spider looks very much the worse for wear!

_Time for Kor._

----------


## Majin

Korialstrasz,     HP: 32/32
AC: 15, PPerception: 17, Spell Save: 15, Concentrating on:

*"Hah, stupid spiders!"* Kor taunts as the web misses him by a mile. He waves his claw, attacking with a simple frost spell. No need to bring out anything big for these two indeed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kor casts Frostbite on the weaker looking spider.

DC 15 Con save, or it takes (2d6)[*2*] cold damage, and has disadvantage on its next attack roll.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Kor's spell takes effect. The frost doesn't do much damage, but this giant spider is clearly at death's door.

The gunners proceed to mob the hitherto-unharmed right-hand spider. Two of them manage to find weak spots with their knives, dealing 8 damage. Meanwhile Hans takes a potshot at the other spider, hoping to finish it off. A bolt of vermillion energy flies wide of the target; Hans wrinkles his nose and fiddles with a dial on his weapon.

_Violet and Astra can go now._

----------


## Archmage1

Violet, surprised by the sudden appearance of spiders, and the eruption of combat, quickly darts up, to hide among the leafy boughs of the trees up above, before she peeks down, and tries to think of a way to encourage them to go somewhere else.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+6)[*21*] Stealth!
(1d20+4)[*20*] Nature!
(1d20+8)[*11*] Perception?

----------


## WindStruck

"Be careful everyone! These spiders are huge!" Astra exclaims.

Perhaps, if anything, she could manifest an entangle effect to try to slow these spiders down, but it did seem like the faeries had the situation under control. She only hoped the ones who thought it was a good idea to fly right up to the spiders to poke them with their weapons would be safe...

Astra dared to not get close to try and make herself a distraction, or possibly a meal for the spiders. So for now, she hung back and peered from behind some branches.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

So Violet and Astra take cover. It _does_ look like the others have this under control, after all. Considering what Violet knows about the natural environment of the forest, she is able to judge that these spiders are behaving quite abnormally. Giant spiders are aggresive predators, but they usually have the wisdom not to attack a large, well-armed group of fey creatures - or at least attempt to flee when it becomes clear that their prey is putting up this much of a fight. It seems likely that these monsters are being influenced by the presence of the drow, if not outright controlled.

*Round 2*
Throughout the fight up to this point, Archibald has been making a nuisance of himself, waving his sword around and vocalising at the spiders. These provocations have drawn their ire; both attempt to bite him. In order to do this, the right-hand spider has to move away from the gunners, who make opportunity attacks: one hits for 4 damage.

Left spider attack: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Disadvantage: *12*
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*]
Right spider attack: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

For a second, it looks like the one spider manages to pierce Archibald's defences, injecting a dose of venom into the faerie...

Con save: (1d20+2)[*5*]
Damage: (2d8)[*11*]

...and Archibald keels over, with a dramatic gasp!

Tuck and Bruno strike back immediately, however, slaying the spider before it has a chance to do any more damage. Meanwhile, Keit misses the second spider with her crossbow and Mimsie flies down to check on Archibald.

*"..."* she glares at him. *"Get up, you old fool. That's barely a scratch."*. She then attempts to strike the second spider with a club, but fails to deal any damage.

_Kor's turn!_

----------


## Majin

Korialstrasz,     HP: 32/32
AC: 15, PPerception: 17, Spell Save: 15, Concentrating on:

Kor lets out a sigh of relief as Archibald seems to be fine. At least he might make a good distraction. Kor repeats his spell from before, the only spider left not seeming much of threat. He did hope it might try to run away, but that hope was likely in vain.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Frostbite on the remaining spider. Dc 15 con or (2d6)[*6*] damage.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Between Kor's cantrips and the combined efforts of the Bumblegrove armsmen, the second spider is worn down and forced to slink away, limping and bloody. _It's not much, but you each gain 133XP._

Once the danger has passed, Cassie emerges from her hiding place and remarks *"well, that was rather rude. It never used to be this dangerous around here."*

Hans shrugs. *"I blame the other court. Their constant interference distracts the King and demands resources that could otherwise be spent keeping the forest safe."* It seems like most of the faeries are on board with this theory.

----------


## Archmage1

After the screeching of the spiders stops, and the more peaceful voices sound out, Violet peeks out from behind her branch, taking in the dead spider, and the trail the other hand left, before she flies down, looking upset.  "It's really sad!  The poor spiders... it must have been horrible for them, having to work for the drow, never knowing what it was like to be nice."  In the silence that follows, Violet finally processes what Hans and Cassie were talking about, and jumps on the distraction.  "Um.  What interference?  I thought that they were all hunting together?"

----------


## WindStruck

"I think both courts would do better to keep a more watchful eye on their territories outside their enclaves.. right?" Astra says.

She flies over to Archibald, who seemed to have been scared to death when he was nearly bitten by a spider. "Archibald, are you alright?"

----------


## Majin

Kor nodded somberly with Violet. *"It's a good thing at least one for away. We should try to free them. Hope they don't just try to eat us after though."*

*"I guess they've been too busy pranking each other or something"*, Kor mused, remembering what he'd been explained about the political situation. *"I mean it sounds fun, but if they're at it all the time, I guess everyone just forgot to do their jobs."* Kor scratched his chin. It was odd feeling like you were more responsible than the supposed royalty. *"I think this hunt will be a good way to clear the air."*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The explanations from Astra and Kor are accurate, Soren and Reena's courts have been so bent on playing tricks on each other that they have forsaken the parts of their territories that lie outside the palaces. The other faeries cannot deny that they should have done more to prevent (or indeed, detect) the drow incursion before now, and Cassie in particular seems keen on the idea that the hunt might clear the air.

To Violet's question about 'hunting together,' Hans notes: *"it's really more of a hunting competion. Us against them, rather than working together as such."*

Meanwhile, Archibald is alright. He's already formulating the epic tale he's going to tell about how he was sure he was done for when he felt the spider's massive fangs punch through his armour, only to be saved by his lucky hipflask that he had in his breast pocket...

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks a bit sad at Hans' answer, but it only takes her a moment to cheer up.  "Maybe we can convince everyone that working together is lots better at the party, afterwards?  We could do dancing, and singing, and poeming, and it'd be lots of fun!"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, "Jasper had sent me this ring for protection, but I think if you are going to be bravely fighting spiders and drow up close, I think it's better if you use it." She's offering the ring to Archibald first, or any of the special department fairies that think they'll be getting up close and personal with enemies, really?


More related to the topic of courts, and what Hans says, Astra turns to him and grins. "Well if a friendly competition between the courts is the only way anything gets done, so be it!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

At first, it seems like Archibald won't take Astra's ring, as if his pride wants to say 'I can protect myself without anyone else's help'. After a moment though, he reconsiders. *"Hmm. So, I would be like a storybook knight, accepting a trinket from a lady and promising to protect her, is that it? In that case, I would be honoured to accept."*

Cassie smiles at Violet. *"Songs and poems can win over hearts and minds, that's true. It'll take a performance for the ages to heal the rift between the courts though - do you think you're up to it?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerfully at Cassie's question.  "Of course I'll try!"  She holds her cheerful grin for a few moments, before some sadness creeps into her expression.  "But maybe if I know more about what the rift is, besides everyone being silly?"  She looks at Cassie as she finishes, before taking a quick look around, her eyes falling on the fallen spider, leading to another moment of sadness, and then she looks to Kor and Astra.  "Ooh!  And maybe someone sneaky should follow the spider that's heading home?  Maybe we could free them from the drow's evilness, so they could go back to their homes?"

----------


## Majin

Kor rolled his eyes at Archibald, though he did it behind his back. Probably better to have him be protected, Kor wondered how he'd react if he actually got wounded.




> "Oh, that's a great idea! They like their spiders, although I know some who might have gotten a little too familiar with theirs..."


 Kor snickered as he thought back to the two drow who thought they'd gotten enchanted spiders from the party. They'd actually been normal giant spiders, who might have eaten the gullible elves already. 

_"I'm pretty sneaky, but I'm kinda needed here... Could you do it? If you can track it, it might even lead you to their main camp!"_

----------


## WindStruck

"Uh.. sure, Archibald," Astra says with a blush. "I'll try to stay out of harm's way, but I guess I'd like a brave knight to protect me." She smiles, playing along. It wasn't very far from the truth, though she'd rather the Faerie help protect the others and his own hide, rather than just herself.

Looking at Violet and Kor, Astra remarks, "Well there's no telling where exactly the spider is going...  And if we're not careful, we could agitate it more."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet nods, confidently.  "That's why we'd need to be really sneaky, so we don't upset the poor spider anymore!"  But then she looks over at Cassie, patiently waiting, and frowns.  "But if I follow, then I probably won't find the King, and won't be able to find out why the courts are silly, and then we won't be able to help the courts stop being silly."  She looks quite sad, before she continues, in an even quieter voice.  "I don't know what to do..."

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"I think we should keep moving,"* says Cassie. *"I don't want to miss any of the action, and it'll be safer with the rest of the court."*




> "But maybe if I know more about what the rift is, besides everyone being silly?" She looks at Cassie...





> "find out why the courts are silly"


Cassie scoffs. *"You mean you're all here trying to heal the rift and you don't even know what it's all about? It's because..."* and then she pulls up suddenly. Hans, Archibald and all of the other faeries roll their eyes at her. *"I... I... it's gone! Like there's a hole in my memories..."* From the murmurs of recognition, you surmise that all of the other faeries have had the same experience. *"I mean, I remember hearing about all the petty squabbles, the tit for tat pranks, the border skirmishes, but when I try to remember how this started... I just can't."* She looks bereft.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra looks really concerned by this revelation. "Uh.. what?? That doesn't seem right," she says.

Thinking aloud she says, "It's almost like.. did someone or something enchant you? To change your memories? Or just be forgetful?  Or.. perhaps the opposite of a charm, and you just don't like the others for some inexplicable reason?"

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing Cassie looking confused and sad, Violet dashes over, and hugs her, in an effort to comfort her.  "It'll be ok!  We'll figure it out, and make everything better!"

----------


## Majin

*"Oh, so there is a reason other than the prank stuff? Why would anyone erase memories like that though... I mean, it's not like anyone would want to fight the other court for no reason..."* Kor did remember the drow did have fey working for them, but was someone really behind the memory loss, or was it something else? Then again they'd be fighting soon, and it didn't seem like good time to unearth nefarious plots.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Your speculation is as good as anything the faeries can come up with themselves. It seems like, given how long things have been this way, these ones have stopped thinking about it too hard. *"It's just one of those things,"* Hans shrugs. *"You occasionally hear people theorising in the cafés and salons, but no one's been able to figure out what happened. I think, if it was some kind of mass curse being cast by outside forces, one of the court's wizards would have sorted it out by now. Plus an effect like this is much bigger than anything a conventional spell could do, from my understanding."*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra shrugs and says, "Well.. whatever it is, I hope everyone can get it all sorted out!"

----------


## Archmage1

With Cassie hopefully cheered up a bit, Violet finishes her hug, and flits back a bit, before smiling.  "Maybe it doesn't really matter?  What's important is that we get everyone working together!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

And so, you continue on down the twisting forest paths of the western Starwoods to the appointed meeting place. Soon enough, you start to run into other groups of hunters and courtiers, getting larger and more frequent as you get closer to where Soren and Reena must be. Tiny tents in every possible colour have sprung up like mushrooms after rain, and winged fey perch on the all of the branches up above. despite the natural sneakiness of faeries and the magical tools the armies surely have at their disposal, there is no hiding a force this large, and occasionally you hear sounds of fighting as outlying groups of hunters clash with roaming drow elements, but you yourselves manage to get through without any further encounters.

Hans and the other Bumblegrove bannermen break off to regroup with their comrades and, when it becomes clear that Astra and Kor will need to speak with the royal parties, the Special Department faeries decide to hang back and do some last minute preparation of their own.

At the centre of the buzzing mass of fey creatures, you find the two royal parties, set up with a conspicuous no-man's-land between them. There are plenty of familiar faces: the half-nymph Orianna accompanies Queen Reena, while Opal and Kyu are chatting amicably in Soren's entourage. At this point, Cassie wishes you luck, says that there is someone she needs to find, and flits off.

That just leaves Astra, Kor and Violet alone, for the time being. What do you want to do next?

----------


## WindStruck

Astra seems at a loss for what to do at first, a sheer hive of activity around them.

Eventually she says, "Well, um.. why don't we check in with King Soren? And then Queen Reena? Hopefully we don't get arrested again!"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet, who had been staring, wide eyed, at the many colors and amazing new friends she was sure to meet is snapped back to reality by Astra's words.  "Ok!  And then maybe we can see if we can set up a party, to help everyone get to know each other!  Maybe with masks, to make it really fancy, and to make it so everyone is the same?  It'll be really fun, we'd just need to find party things, and masks, and make the area really nice!  It'll be lots of fun, and help everyone to make new friends!"

----------


## Majin

*"Hmm, speaking of friends, I think I'll try check with local animals, maybe they've seen or heard something useful..."* Kor says, looking around. They probably couldn't say much about troops, but if the drow gad some unusual creatures under their command, or some hidden base, some animals might have noticed them.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Starting with King Soren's party, Astra and Violet can feel some nervous tension in the air. Cloverfield, Goldfeather, Bronzeshield and the other members of the King's inner circle offer muted greetings; just nods and waves. The King's face is stony, giving nothing away. Kyu is more effusive, as you'd expect: *"hi guys! You finally made it! This is pretty intense, huh?"*

With trademark pragmatism, Opal says *"things are going well here. The two courts are within spitting distance and no one has stirred up any trouble yet."* She looks around quickly to make sure that that is still true. *"I believe the next step is for the other court to formally present the rules of the contest, but I think they're waiting for our... neutral judge... to arrive first. Perhaps you should check with Ori, see what the hold-up is?"*

Meanwhile, Kor might have a hard time finding animals to talk to. Many of the local creatures have already fled due to the drow, and the arrival of the faerie courts appears to have startled away any stragglers. _You could try a Wisdom (Animal Handling) check to see if you can coax someone out of their hidey-hole._

----------


## WindStruck

The tenseness in the air is tangible, but Astra endures it and pushes forward!

"Oh, good idea!" she tells Opal. "I'll uh.. see what Ori has to say."

Then she crosses the no man's land area with a hand raised in greeting. Surely they knew her already, right?

"Hello everyone!  And your Majesty. A fine day, isn't it? Can I, uh, talk to Orianna?"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerily at everyone as they arrive, but she seems a little disappointed as they are quickly sent elsewhere.  Still, she follows Astra, as it is a chance to meet new people!

----------


## Majin

Kor wasn't all that surprised he couldn't find any help, what with all the strangers tromping around in their forest. Hopefully they could wrap this up quickly, and let the forest resume its normal life.

Kor decided then to go back to check on Astra and Violet. He asked where they'd gone, briefly stopping to greet Opal and Kyu.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*"Greetings, ambassadors,"* says Queen Reena, stiff and impassive. Around her are several courtiers, some of whom you've seen before, though you don't know most of their names. Her court wizard, looking a good bit more dishevelled than the last time you saw him, nods to Astra and Kor, but then his bright, ice blue eyes stop on Violet.

*"Your magnificence, I don't recognise that petal. She was not among the group that stood trial."*

That prompts everyone to stop and do a quick headcount. With Ori, Opal and Kyu all within eyeshot, the original five-member party is accounted for, meaning Violet must be a newcomer.

The queen fixes a glare on Astra. *"He's right. Who is this woman?"*

To one side, Ori makes a face as if she'd like to talk to you, but she knows that Violet's introduction must come first.

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh my goodness! I forgot!" Astra says, worrying just how much the queen and her entourage might overreact.

"This woman.. we met her in the woods on the way to the other court. She came along with us, and she helped fight off some drow that attacked us and the children!"

Astra nods confidently, hoping that explanation would put the queen's mind at ease.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerfully as the dour looking Queen Reena interrogates Astra, and after Astra finishes, she pipes up, still smiling, and waves.  "Hi!  I'm Violet, and it's really nice to meet you!  Your crown is really sparkly and silvery, like the moon when the sun's coming up!  And it matches your eyes too!  Like a queen from the stories!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Reena stares at Violet for a good, long time, saying nothing. She searches your eyes as if they contain every secret plot anyone has ever formulated. Her gaze freezes your skin and singes your petal-wings. Eventually she makes a small frown, and speaks a brief couplet: *"Well now miss Violet you have selected // quite a time for meetings unexpected."* She then waves her hand in the air to signify that she is done with formalities. *"Be at ease. You must want to speak with your friend."* The queen reclines back in her chair and allows you past to where Orianna is sitting on the ground.

Ori favours you with a charismatic smile. *"Hi Astra, hello Kor. It's good to see you again. And a pleasure to meet you, Violet."* She looks relaxed, propped up on her left hand with one leg folded lazily underneath the other, but something in her voice sounds a little strained.

----------


## Archmage1

As Queen Reena stares at Violet, and her skin turns cold, and her wings feel like they're burning, Violet's smile slowly fades, but when the queen relaxes, Violet's smile returns almost instantly as she resists the impulse to celebrate.  She got to meet a queen!  And to say hi!  With a cheerful smile, she flits over to Ori, and waves cheerfully.  "Hi!  It's really nice to meet you, and Queen Reena, and get to meet lots and lots of people, and make new friends!"  Sensing Ori's strain, Violet's smile fades slightly, before she speaks up once more.  "Maybe we can help?"

----------


## Majin

Kor flies a circle around Ori and then lands on her shoulder. *"It's nice to see you again! How have things been with the Hefeydd guy? He seemed like a nice enough fellow."* Kor scrunches his face, noticing something in her voice.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra initially smiles at Orianna, but realizes something seems off. Aside the whole, still being a sort of prisoner thing.

"Hey, Ori! ..is something wrong?"  She flies in much closer and whispers, "And where's Prince Hefeydd? Shouldn't he be here about now?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Ori leans in to Astra and says *"aye, that's the problem. I've been trying to reach him, but I can't seem to get through."* Whether or not Violet gives any indication that she doesn't know what you're all talking about, Ori realises that someone needs to loop her in, so she addresses the bard directly: *"Prince Hefeydd is an archfey of my acquaintance. Well, more than that, my paladin's oath is sworn to him. He was supposed to be here to judge the contest as a neutral umpire, but..."* she casts her eyes around the area, from which princely archfey are conspicuously absent.

*"Can any of you think of a way we could contact him? Normally he finds me, or I can reach out to him when I meditate, but the last time we spoke it sounded like someone interrupted him. Since then I've heard nothing. I'm worried he might be unable to contact me by the normal methods, and we'll need to come up with something a little more... creative."*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, "It.. really sounds like something bad may have happened right when he was interrupted?  But surely he's very strong.  I kinda doubt he was captured...  still maybe he could be hurt?"

She looks at the others and says, "I guess there's no way to figure out where he may be to find out. But I suppose there may be one way to attract him? And I finally have an idea for what to put over there." Astra points towards the empty field of the no-man's-land.

"Why don't we start making some kind of big.. uh.. distiller? For, you know, wine or something. We can't really make it instantly, but I guess the competition will take some days in any case. Maybe just the thought might tempt him over though."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles encouragingly at Ori and Astra's conversation, listening as the great Prince Hefeydd was described, and his problem was mentioned.  "Maybe we could send him a letter?  I'm sure he'd be a really fun person to meet!  Or... maybe we could go for an epic quest to find and save him!  Those are always bunches of fun!  We'd get to meet people, make new friends, visit new places, and save him!  It'd be perfect!"  As she talks, she grows more and more animated, her gestures indicating many people, big places, and much fun would be had.

----------


## Majin

*"Oh... Well best case scenario, he's just having a really nice party, but just forgot to tell you..."* Kor patted Ori's head reassuringly. 

Kor snaps his head towards Astra at the suggestion. *"Oh, I've been brewing a special cask of summerwine for a while now! It might be like enchanted or something too since I've been trying to use magic to make it!"* Kor is excited, but then stops to think about it. *"Umm, I haven't tried it yet though, not sure if it's ready... Uhh, I hope someone brought it to..."* Kor tries to remember if he had actually told anyone to bring it along. He had been brewing it for the hunt, but there had also been other stuff going on...

*"If that doesn't work though, I can also try to send an animal messenger tomorrow..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet brightens once more, as Kor brings up the idea of a party.  "Ooh!  I could make a really nice place for a party!  Lots of vines, and flowers, and fun places, and dancing areas, and lots of really nice things!  It'll be really nice!"

----------


## WindStruck

"Can you do that, Violet?" Astra asks. "It would be a nice start."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet nods excitedly, practically vibrating in place.  "I can!  It'll take a bit, but it'll be lots of fun, singing, planting, encouraging...  It's like speed gardening!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Ori arches her eyebrow at the idea of 'speed gardening', but overall she thinks your idea has merit. *"a big party featuring never-before-tasted wine seems like the sort of thing he wouldn't want to miss. If anything is likely to get his attention, it's that."*

Fortunately for Kor, Opal has made sure that your party's mule cart has been brought along, complete with the druid's wine casks. It isn't fully fermented yet, but with such a saturation of powerful fey spellcasters around you, surely there's a way to solve that...

----------


## Majin

*"Hmm, I guess this stuff needs more time..."* Kor said after taking a whiff of his concoction. *"Guess I'll go ask around if any mages can help me with that... Or maybe there's like brewers who know handy spells. I'll just say it's for the hunt!"*

*"Or do you guys know any... I dunno, aging spells?"*

If nobody in the group does, Kor goes around asking pretty much anyone about their spellcraft.

----------


## Archmage1

Not sensing any objections to her plans for speed gardening, Violet quickly speeds off, to make her plan a reality, and starts to place some of her seeds in the right spots in the neutral area, aiming to make a truly amazing gathering/party spot, with plenty of space for dancing, a maze, lots of little nooks and crannies for talking, beautiful overhead flowers(And vines), because why not, and more!

----------


## WindStruck

"Sadly, I don't know any spells that could age a cask of wine or something faster. But I guess I could at least help set up the area to look more welcoming like a party!"

Astra's not really sure what to do, as she's not really an engineer, nor does she have tools or materials to make a distiller or whatever she was just talking about.  However, she can still help set up some things with Violet.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing Astra arrive to help, Violet looks at her, and smiles merrily after she finishes planting her current seed, before she dashes over, and hugs her.  "Yaay!  You're here to help?  I can help flowers make lots of things, but maybe somewhere to put food?  And drinks?  And maybe some lights?  And masks?  I was going to make a maze over there"  Violet gestures to a small area, between a pair of trees, and a couple of small bushes. "So people could have fun exploring, and a central dance floor thing there"  She points to the center of the no-faerie's land. "And surround it with lots of little nooks and things, and a few for really big people, like Ori, and then everything would be decorated with flowers, and there'd be some overhead morning glory, so we could maybe hang some lights and things?"  
As Violet excitedly continues her explanation of her amazing plans for a wonderful party, there are the occasional moments where she seems slightly sad, as she realizes she doesn't have an idea of how to create them.  Food(She doesn't have seeds for nuts or fruits on her), drinks, places to put food, a stage, lights(If the moon isn't going to be helpful), and masks seem to be the major things she's missing.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

As Violet and Astra set about making the area look more festive, Orianna explains to some of the courtiers the necessity of making the place fit for an archfey to attend in an official capacity. Some of the faeries - variously anxious to get the hunt started faster, ashamed at their lack of forethought, or eager to upstage their rivals in even the most trivial task - then begin to help out. Among them are druids who can create delicious fruit of thin air, nobles willing to donate some of the camping furniture they've brought along, and wizards that can set up as many _continual flames_ and _dancing lights_ as you need.

Meanwhile, Kor doesn't find anyone who knows a spell that will age his wine, but a spiky-haired sprite named Addam in Soren's entourage thinks it should be possible with a bit of experimentation. He furrows his brow, scratches his chin, and starts sketching out arcane diagrams on a piece of parchment. He asks Kor, *"what do you think of this? It's based on the haste spell, but all of the time acceleration is compressed into one instant by this sequence here..."* It looks very... wizardly.

----------


## Majin

*"Yes, um, that looks very... Sequential... And compressed."* Kor muttered, scratching his head. He felt like he should turn the paper around, everything looking like random squiggles. Arcane magic was unintuitive... *"Hey, I think my friend Astra would wanna take a look at this too."* Kor grabbed Addam and started dragging him toward Astra and Violet, who seemed to be in the middle of flower arrangement. The sprite sounded like he knew what he was doing, but he wanted to be sure the spell wouldn't just spoil his wine or something.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra is in the middle of.. well, she's not exactly sure what she is doing is helpful. She didn't really know what to do.  She remembered Violet said she wanted a maze, so she was rearranging some rocks to sort of form an outline. Violet didn't really seem the type to be analytical enough hunker down and concentrate on a design for a maze, so she may as well have tried laying out the blueprints for her to just grow plants or something.

Kor approaches along with a sprite. She looks up and says, "Hey, Kor. What's going on?"  Just looking at the parchment, she intuitively felt it had something to do with magic. Oh boy!

----------


## Majin

*"Hi, this is Addam! He had some sort of wizardy spell that could age my wine, so we can lure Hefeydd here."* Kor gestures at the parchment. *"I mean, it looks good... But I'd appreciate if you could take a look. Apparently it has something to do with haste... And compression."*

*"Just make sure it doesn't make my wine too hasty, and make it like, run away or something!"* Kor leaned in and whispered to Astra, quietly so Addam wouldn't hear.

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh, sure, let me take a look!" Astra says.

arcana: (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## Archmage1

Presented with many offers of help, and donations of time, and light, and food, and furniture, Violet quickly gets to work, trying to organize things, to make sure all the pretty lights were pretty, that the dancing areas were set up, the helpfully rock lined maze was mazey, and that everything was going to be really amazing for the party!

Then, she starts to sing, and dance.  Her music is light, and floating, encouraging, but eager.  Her dancing was excited, almost seemingly untrained, but she always seemed to be in just the right spot to help a vine find a guide, a flower to find the right direction, a light, the proper home.  Her words, though, speak of gardens, and parties, and mazes, of beauty, timing, and love.  Togetherness, and friendship.  Growth, and life.  And they just keep coming as she dances, sings, and plays...

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Violet is casting Plant Growth, the 8 hour version, although much more focused on helping the party space to be amazing, without harming the flowers and other trees so affected.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

With everything that's going on, it's pretty difficult for Astra to suddenly switch focus to deciphering some strange wizard's arcane scrawlings, but she manages to understand enough of Addam's writing to realise that it isn't going to work quite the way you want it to. For one thing, you don't think Addam's time compression arithmetic has properly factored in the differences in the way objects behave as compared to creatures, but that's not a big deal. He just needs to carry the ₰ and divide the Ⱶ matrix by ᾆ. The main problem relates to the 'fatigue' effect that usually takes hold when the spell wears off. He hasn't included anything to mitigate that, so you think it will result in uncontrolled decay of the target, which would cause the wine to spoil. Or possibly cause lethal hangovers... You're not 100% sure how some of these effects will interact, but it seems like Kor was right to ask Astra for help with this.

Meanwhile, everything starts to come together when Violet gets to playing her magical song. You might have noticed that some of the faeries weren't taking her entirely seriously before, but these people are still fey creatures and they know to respect a bard when she's singing.

The area that you've designated for the party is beginning to look quite festive. Some of the hunters are helping you, as mentioned before, but most are keeping out of your way. Having realised that the hunt isn't going to start right away, many have settled into their tents to grab a quick power nap or perhaps work on some last-minute schemes. Soren and Reena both sit silently on their portable thrones, staring daggers at each other.

As Violet's _plant growth_ spell comes into force, she thinks she notices some suspicious patterns in a patch of rapidly-growing ivy. It's probably nothing, and she can't break off her perfomance while she's casting anyway, but still...

----------


## WindStruck

"Um, I'm not so sure this will work," Astra says. "You need to make a minor adjustment here, considering we are not dealing with a living, nor even a moving object. Otherwise that's just a lot of energy wasted.." she points out.

"However, the side effects are unaccounted for, so I don't really know what would happen. Maybe you should test it out on something else, first?"

----------


## Archmage1

Merrily singing, and dancing, and encouraging all the plants that it would be really nice to grow really well, and have really nice flowers, and have a lovely time, Violet spares the suspicious ivy a momentary glance, before getting distracted by the need to help some morning glory curl over some of the overhead lines, not missing a beat as she sings.

----------


## Majin

Kor listens to the wizards conversing, though he didn't even try to understand the more technical aspects. *"How about... That twig? Like, if it doesn't age too much, maybe it means we're on the right track?"* Kor pointed at a freshly snapped twig on the ground.

----------


## WindStruck

"Doesn't age too much? Wouldn't it have to age by some years?" Astra asks.

"Um.. I think we should test it out on a drink that's supposed to get better with age. Just like.. let's not go crazy and do it on the whole stash."

----------


## Majin

*"Yeah, that sounds good. We can pour out just a little and test it on that. To be honest, I don't really know too much about this winemaking thing. You could say I've been..."* Kor said, pausing to shake his wings, *"... winging it!"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Addam bursts out laughing and needs a couple of seconds to regain his composure. It's probably not even the first time he's heard someone make that exact joke. *"Ah, hahaha... winging it! Hoooo! So, um, where were we again? Side effects, yes. Adjustments."* He takes back his notes and scribbles on some corrections. *"How about this?"*

His spell seems reasonable, so you let him test it on a cupful of wine.

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show

(60d10)[*334*]


Blue-white energy envelops the cup and the drink fizzes and sizzles as the sugars rapidly convert into alcohols. An instant later, the spell is finished, though the wine keeps bubbling for a minute or so. Once it has cooled, Addam gives it a cautious sniff. *"Smells like wine,"* he says. *"Who wants to try it first?"*

----------


## WindStruck

Very tentatively, Astra volunteers...  "Uh.. I could.. maybe try a little??"

Astra also sniffs the glass very carefully making sure it actually smells somewhat like its supposed to, then takes a very tiny sip, concentrating on the taste above all else.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Astra tries the concoction. The taste is... bright and fruity, with a blend of flavours that work well together, objectively speaking ((Kor rolled a natural 20 with a +8 bonus when he prepared it)). It's sweet too, of course, which masks the taste of the alcohol, but as far as you can tell the fermentation process has been completed. There's no yeast left, nor any unpleasant residues. You don't suffer any ill effects from your very tiny sip.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, "I think it's okay? Maybe I'd better wait a bit first, though. You guys could try a sip too, see what you think?"

She nods with a smile and says, "Well Kor, if this doesn't end up poisoning us, I think you did a really good job! And you too! Uh, Adam?"

----------


## Majin

Kor chuckled with Addam, though he got more serious once he started casting the spell. He brightens up when it seems like Astra didn't get poisoned.

*"Ooh, thanks, I gotta try too!"* He snatched the cup from her and took a sip. *"Mmh, wow! I surprise myself sometimes! And I mena, aren't you supposed to get a little poisoned anyways?"* Kor wasn't an expert on tasting wines, but he did like the sweetness, which was more or less what he was going for.

Kor then held the cup towards Addam. *"You gotta try this too! I think we can age the whole cask!"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Pleased that his spell worked, Addam takes a casual quaff from your mug. *"Mm, yeah, that's really good. Here, let me write the spell up properly..."*

He writes the spell down on a scroll, in a form that any of you could cast, and hands it to Astra. *"You should do the honours, seeing as how you helped make the spell."*

*Spoiler: Addam's Prototype Scroll of Object Aging*
Show

This item functions as a spell scroll containing _Astra's Instant Antique_, as detailed here, except that the target is aged by 60d10 days, rather than an amount chosen by the caster. It counts as a first level spell.

After you have cast the spell in the scroll, you may choose to learn the spell _Astra's Instant Antique_ when you gain a level in the wizard class, as one of the two spells you would normally be able to learn. No further research is needed.

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh, sure! Thanks!" Astra says, beaming with a smile.

She will fly up to the casks Kor has (or perhaps the single most appropriately-sized one) and casts the scroll on it.

*Spoiler: time*
Show

(60d10)[*300*] days


Safe to say, with the experimental nature of the scroll which may have needed some refining, it might have seemed like the cask _itself_ aged some as well, however thankfully it did not fall apart.

"It's pretty impressive for you to draw up an experimental scroll like that in such short notice," Astra says. "I guess that makes us colleagues, then, right?" she giggles.

"Well, no. Um, I guess not. We'd have to know each other better than that..."

----------


## Majin

*"That's really handy! You know, you could probably start like a... wine-making shop or something with that spell! Or cheese... Or pickles!"*
Kor took a test sip from the barrel. *"Kinda exciting I get to serve my first brew to a prince! Well, provided he shows up. Do you think he'll like it?"* Kor was starting to get just a little nervous.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The sprite smiles at Astra. *"Heh, well I guess all wizards are colleagues, in a way."*

Then, after tasting a sip from the cask, he tells Kor: *"I'm sure he will. You'd have to have an iron tongue to not enjoy that."*

Meanwhile, Violet's spell causes a flush of orchids to spring up near to Astra and Kor - the strange kind that look like faces. You could swear one of them looks just like Prince Hefeydd...

----------


## Majin

Kor approached one of the flowers, giving it a sniff. *"Prince Hefeydd?"* he asked the flower. *"We've just finished a big cask of wine, if you want to come and have a taste."*

He had no idea if the plants could respond or hear him, but it was worth a try. It was a shame he hadn't prepared his plant speaking spell.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet continues her merry dancing as she whirls and twirls around the clearing, her wonderful voice encouraging the flowers and plants to grow, and grow well, to make it an amazing spot for a party.

----------


## Majin

Kor got another idea, and watered the flower with some wine.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra turns to look as Kor talks to a flower. "Prince Hefeydd..?"  That flower really did have some eerie resemblance.

She started to think. Maybe something did happen to him? But he was supposed to be some kind of arch fey...  Maybe it was some way for him to travel here quickly? Or.. did he die or..  could he come back starting from a flower??

Something was really weird and unsettling about all these flowers that were starting to look like faces.  Astra decides to quickly cast _Detect Magic_, focusing specifically on these flowers, for anything out of the ordinary aside from Violet's magic.

And she also looks at some other faces, to see if she recognized any.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

perception: (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Violet's _plant growth_ spell is, of course, saturating the area with transmutation magic. Even so, you detect some kind of evoction effect in the flower that resembles Hefeydd. The other flowers don't look like anyone you know, and there doesn't seem to be any suspicious magic going on with them.

When Kor feeds the flower some wine, it wiggles happily, and he hears a voice in his head...

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

It's Hefeydd. He sounds relieved. *"Hah, Korialstrasz, my good man! I don't know what kind of magic you put in that wine, but boy am I glad you did. I'm in a bit of a situation here and I could use hand with something. See, I've been, uh... detained... by someone who won't let me go until I answer their riddles. I got the first two, but I'm stuck on the third one. You know how it is with riddles, sometimes you see them straight away, other times you just don't. Anyway, it goes like this...

A treasure hidden somewhere deep
Behind poison'd spears to make you weep
If these defenses you defeat
You'll claim a prize so salty sweet

Any ideas?"*

----------


## Majin

Though he'd attempted to talk, Kor was still surprised to hear the prince respond. *"Oh, we wondered what had happened, but I'm happy to hear from you! And I don't really know what sorta magic the wine has either!"* He said to the flower. He briefly explained to Astra the flower was talking to him in Hefeydd's voice. *"Ohh, that riddle does sound difficult..."* Though many fey liked them, Kor had never been an expert in riddles. His brow furrowed as he tried to  ponder what it could refer to.

*"He gave me a riddle that went like this:
'A treasure hidden somewhere deep
Behind poison'd spears to make you weep
If these defenses you defeat
You'll claim a prize so salty sweet'
*

*"I'm not sure... It makes me think about honey, or brambles and blackberries... Not sure if those fit."* He glanced at Astra. *What do you think?*

----------


## WindStruck

Astra thinks for a bit. "Hmm. It really does sound like a nut or some kind of fruit with burrs. But poisoned? Sometimes these riddle are nowhere close to the literal meaning. He could be talking about a mean onion that's a bit oblong for all I know!"

She tries to think of any particular plants that come with poisonous thorns, with a sweet or salty flavor...

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

knowledge nature: (1d20+1)[*11*]


Then she approaches the flower, which was clearly giggling. "Um, Prince Hefeydd?? I don't mean to bother you, but um, I am pretty sure all the other Faeries are just sitting around waiting for you. Please remember there's drow and spiders, and who knows what else lurking out here."

----------


## Majin

*"Mm, could it be chestnut? That sort of has thorns, I think..."* Kor mused.

Kor wasn't sure if the answer was something edible, but the talk about something sweet and salty made him hungry.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nature: (d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Majin

*"Umm... And I heard about these creatures that live in deep places... Sea urchins I think?"* Kor added to his list of guesses.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hefeydd listens while you muse on some answers, then speaks to you telepathically again: *"aha, sea urchins! Why didn't I think of that? You're a genius, Kor!"*

He then goes quiet for a while, presumably to relay the answer to his captor. This leaves you hanging around, waiting fo a voice to pop back into your heads, which probably looks quite strange to the other people here. If you were wondering how impatient Soren and Reena are getting, well, a quick glance would tell you that they look pretty tense.

Just as you start to contemplate maybe trying something else, a wave of mist fills the forest. It smells of bergamot and pine needles, and dramaticallty deadens the sounds around you. What was a fair hubbub a moment ago is now no more than a hushed murmur, and everyone's attention is drawn to a trellis archway covered in brand new morning glories, which is filling with motes of golden light. After a few moments, the lights coalesce into a swirling portal, through which the archfey Prince Hefeydd promptly steps. He waves his arms with a flourish, sweeping away the mist, and favours Astra and Kor with a rakish smile.

*"I heard there was a party?"*

Meanwhile, Violet notices that the _plant growth_ spell she was casting seems to have been supercharged by Hefeydd's magical entrance display. All manner of strange and wonderful plants burst forth from the earth, and she gets the feeling that the spell will continue to run its course even if she stops concentrating on it.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra chuckles a bit. "Haha, yeah. We thought maybe trying to get a party started might attract you. Oh, and the wine too!"

"Was everything okay? Just running late, or....?"  There's a slight look of concern on her face.

----------


## Archmage1

With her plant growth taking on a life of it's own, Violet takes a brief break from her singing and dancing to have a drink of water, before she flits back to the party area, makes sure that the plants are being good, and starts the party with her cittern, playing a lively jig to get things going, to attract people, and start to breathe life into the proto-party to be.

----------


## Majin

*"Really?!"* Kor exclaimed as he heard Hefeydd's response. *"So those things really are sweet? Now I have to go looking for them..."* Kor's chest puffed with pride. *"And of course I am a genius!"* He probably didn't look too much like a genius though, yelling at a plant.


*"Hello your princiliness!"* Kor shouted as Hefeydd as he emerged, and landed on the cask of wine. *"Here's more of that wine you tasted, please have another cup!"* He then added more softly *"Also, who could have held you captive? Must have been a really powerful fellow."*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> "Was everything okay? Just running late, or....?"  There's a slight look of concern on her face.





> *"Also, who could have held you captive? Must have been a really powerful fellow."*


*"Oh, haha, well..."* he runs a hand through his thick, mossy hair and tries to explain: *"I was drinking with my buddy Eydís yesterday and kind of... lost a bet? And ended up trapped in a jigsaw puzzle? It's hard to explain. But I'm here now! Let's get this contest thing sorted, shall we? My faithful knight has already filled me in on the details; this shouldn't take long."*




> Violet... starts the party with her cittern, playing a lively jig to get things going, to attract people, and start to breathe life into the proto-party to be.


Most of the hunters aren't especially eager to start partying yet; they have serious work still to do this day. However, a good number of the folks gathered here are not hunters at all, but poets hoping to compete in the contest's more creative segment. Since they can't really get to work until the hunters have performed deeds worth immotalising in verse, many of them are willing to join in with Violet's jig.

Kyu dances (without much rhythm) on an unimpressed Opal's shoulder.

A young faerie in the black uniform-robes of Reena's personal guard approaches Violet. He has striking amber eyes and earrings made from tiny fangs. *"Hey there ma'am, I love what you've done with this place. Can I get you a drink?"*

----------


## Archmage1

As the more creative souls join the party(Pre-Party?), Violet keeps playing(And dancing), but she also looks for others with instruments, who might be willing to help play even more fun music for everyone.

But before she can get very far a strange voice offers her a drink, and she turns to face the source, with a smile, although her fingers don't stop playing. "Ooh!  That'd be really nice!  It's lots of fun, dancing, and playing, and helping plants grow, but it's been a really long time since I started too!"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra says, "I'm just glad everything worked out! All we need to do now is bring Soren and Reena together to discuss terms."

Feeling that everything was finally beginning to come into place, Astra approaches the spikey-haired sprite and says, "Well Addam, now that this little mess has finally been sorted, would you like to see the most secluded part of the maze before it all grows enclosed?" She giggles a bit and blushes. It seemed obvious she was inviting the sprite to spend a few minutes alone with her.

----------


## Majin

Kor tilted his head as he listened to Hefeydd's explanation. It did sound hard to explain. *"Hmm, well, as long as you're, I think it's alright!"*

He joined the dancing, flying in the air and twirling around and sipping his wine.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Now that a higher authority is present, Soren and Reena are able to lower their guard a little and approach each other. While they are conducting their negotiations, you all have a few minutes to relax and enjoy what is gradually becoming a party.

Addam's stance is open and easygoing as he says *"sure, lead on"* and follows wherever Astra is taking him.

The guard who was speaking with Violet quickly returns with two cups of Kor's wine. *"Here, you deserve a rest after all that playing."* He takes a sip. *"They call me Brent. I'm guessing... you're here for the poetry?"*

----------


## Archmage1

As the guard returns with a cup, Violet quickly surveys the crowd, and tries to smile encouragingly at a couple of the satyrs with fan pipes, trying to get them to take over playing music, while she got to make a new friend.

After they get ready, Violet cheerfully winds down her own music as their takes on a life of it's own, before she turns her attention to her newest friend, with a cheerful smile, and gracefully accepts a cup of the wine, which she promptly sips.  "It's really sweet!  Thank you, Brent, it's really nice to meet you!  I'm Violet, and it seems like lots of fun!  Plus it's a great way to meet new people, and maybe even figure out why the courts don't get along!  It's a mystery, and no one seems to remember why, which is really strange!  And then everyone was sitting around, and being sad, so it seemed like a great time to start a party!"  She takes a brief break, to take another sip of the sweet liquid, giving Brent a chance to respond.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra takes Addam's hand and flies over, not to the center of the maze, but one of the corners opposite the entrance.

"There!" she says as she lands. "Like, I guess there wasn't much point or goal of the maze, actually. But I think this is furthest from the 'entrance'."

Even as she said this, the plants were rapidly growing around them. Perhaps they would even continue growing up and form some sort of ceiling? That would at least be one way to not make it trivial to flying fae.

Astra brushes her stupidly-long hair aside so she can sit down properly without getting caught all in it, and she lays sideways in the grass. "So, what do you think? Pretty nice, isn't it?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Well, that's certainly a fresh perspective."* He considers for a moment, then decides those weren't the right words. *"I mean, I like it. Life in the court is great and all, but this past week or so has been much more interesting, with you outsiders shaking things up. I'm sure this hunt never would have happened otherwise."*

He gestures towards Astra and Kor. *"You are with them, right? I didn't see you when they visited the Tower*, though. So how did you get involved in all this?"*

*You can assume he is referring to Moonrise Tower, Reena's enclave. You will presumably have picked this up somewhere along the way, even if no one mentioned it explicitly.

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

As you watch the plants grow and wonder about them forming a canopy, they begin to do just that. Thick, strong vines entwine over your head and deep green leaves soon follow. It seems as if they are responding directly to your thoughts... which, given that the _plant growth_ spell is now being driven by the otherworldly might of an archfey - and that the layout of the maze was your work in the first place - it probably is.

Addam, for his part, is impressed. *"It's fascinating,"* he says, *"and you've done a great job with it."* At first, the spectacle of the ongoing magical effects draws most of his attention but, when you sit down he seems to notice you anew.

*"You look comfortable down there,"* he observes. *"Hmm, even though there are so many folks around, just a few feet away probably, it seems really quiet here. Is it alright if I sit with you a while?"*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra shrugged a bit, or at least with one unoccupied shoulder, anyway. "I just sort of designed the maze. It was Violet's magic - she was the Petal - that initially got it growing, and Hefeydd.. well, he is quite powerful, to say the least."

The leaves and vines really were growing thick. They were starting to block out all the outside light, and it was growing quite dark. It's not like Astra really minded this situation, or was afraid of the dark in these circumstances, though it would be nice to see the other as they talked. She found a tiny pebble and used a Light spell to make it shed some dim, natural light.

When it seems like Addam notices her for the first time again and asks to sit down, Astra giggles a bit and says, "Sure. There's lots to talk about! And I think it would take a while to find us, if anyone even bothered coming into the maze at all."

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet finds herself smiling, and listening attentively as Brent discusses life in the courts, and she has another sip of wine before she responds.  "Well, I was exploring, and I smelled something bad, but when I went to investigate, I found Kor, and Astra, and Kyu, and all the kids, and Opal, and everyone, so I decided to make some new friends!"  However, as she was reminded of the events that led up to her meeting her new friends, she frowns.  "I never did find out what smelled bad, though.  Hopefully, nothing bad?".

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"I'm sure they'll come,"* he muses, sitting next to you (and avoiding your hair), *"there are plenty of inquisitive souls out here."*

Up close, in the soft glow of your magical light, his features seem boyish. He has lively hazel eyes and freckles on his cheeks. He smiles warmly.

For all that, he is a sprite and, like many of his kind, not much for small talk. *"So what did you want to talk about?"*

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Usually, if something smells bad, that means it is bad."* Brent nods sagaciously. *"Well, this forest is full of all kinds of strange smells. I wouldn't worry about it too much.

So then, a serendipitous meeting in a magical forest. Nice way to make new friends. Very bardic!"* There's a hint of something in his voice. *"I have a bit o' the ol' sorcery in me, too, but nothing like what you just did."* He touches a wand to his palm and a flower - a _viola_ - appears there. He offers it to you, but it vanishes before you have a chance to take it. It must have been an illusion. *"That's about the best I can do, I'm afraid."*


While Kor is dancing, Orianna comes over and joins him. She also has a drink in her hand, and seems glad of the opportunity to party, even if it's just for a short while. There probably weren't many people for her to dance with at Reena's court, after all.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet smiles happily as Brent reassures her as she nods along.  "I hope you're right!"

As Brent continues, Violet looks hopeful as he continues, rephrasing her adventure as an amazing adventure, and even offers her a flower!  Although she seems a little saddened as it vanished.  "It's lots and lots of practice, and I just helped the flowers do their thing, and then Hefeydd came, and it just took on a life of it's own.  But I'm sure you have things you practice too!  How did you meet everyone?"

Taking advantage of the brief break as Brent considers what she said, Violet has another sip of wine.

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show


Kor was a little drunk on the wine and the atmosphere. *"You know, we've had fun traveling, but I'm glad we could fit in a party too! I hope Hefeydd's been treating you well."* He landed on Orianna's shoulder and whispered. *"He seems a little airheaded!"*

*"Oh, and look, I've learned to do stuff like this!"* Figuring they could use a little more music, Kor tried conjure some musical birds.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting _Conjure Animals_. Eight beasts, who are hopefully musical

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Oh! We could talk about anything, really.." Astra says.

"I haven't met many sprites yet.  Or perhaps I have and just.. haven't paid much attention.  Hmm.  A lot's been happening lately. Were you always a part of King Soren's court?  If not, where are you from?"

After Addam gives his answer, Astra will briefly chime in that she is from Sweetberry, a village far to the south in Queen Lydia's territory.

(I seemed to lose my notes, but I think Sweetberry was the name!)

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

As you perhaps suspected, Addam was not born in Soren's enclave. *"No, I'm from a village called Twisting Reeds, on the banks of the Ashaba. I came to the court to hone my magic - dealing with all the faeries can be a pain, but there's no denying that they know their stuff when it comes to wizardry."*

He's obviously never heard of Sweetberry, but Queen Lydia rings a bell. *"I've never been outside Cormanthor,"* he says, *"so I can't really imagine how distant lands might look. What's your village like? How long did it take you to get here? Was it dangerous? You always hear about folk getting into trouble in the human lands..."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Your spell calls forth a choir of lyrebirds, with voices that sound like the string section of an orchestra.

*"Very nice,"* Ori says. *"I've mostly been stuck indoors, dealing with courtly nonsense, so I haven't had a chance to learn any new tricks. And the Prince is fine. He's never been much good at timekeeping, but he makes up for it by being such great company!"*

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Brent also sips his wine. *"Things I practise? Well, I'm alright at wind-ball I suppose..."* (he doesn't expect you to know what that is, but from the way he says it you can infer that whatever skill he has is not terribly impressive in the grand scheme of things) *"but, I mean, right now I'm just taking each day as it comes, you know?

I'm not sure 'meet' is the right word for what happened between us and them. See, when your friends arrived at our court, my sergeant thought they were spies so we tried to arrest them."* He sighs. *"Not very hospitable I know, but tensions have been high. As I'm sure you could tell by the fact we needed an Archfey to resolve that standoff just now..."*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet nods encouragingly at Brent's lack of self esteem.  "I'm sure you have lots of skills!  The trick is to find something you love!  That way, you get to have fun, _and_ practice!"

As Brent starts to explain what happened when he first met Astra, Kor, and everyone else, Violet listens intently(And has another sip of wine), especially as he mentions the tension between the courts.  "Maybe the party, and the hunt will help everyone get along?"  She frowns slightly, before she continues. "Do you know why they don't get along?  Both the King and the Queen seem nice?"

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra giggles a bit at the mention of the Faeries being a pain to deal with. "Haha, that's true enough!"

Then she explains, "Oh it took some weeks of traveling. We even went along by a boat up a river one time! It didn't seem all that dangerous.. just a bit dull and dreary sometimes. We came into a few human settlements, actually, and they were pretty nice! Of course, we had some bigger friends accompanying us at at the time..  I'm sure even if anyone was thinking about something nasty, they wouldn't with them around..."

She ponders a bit on the other question. "Hm. I dunno. My village may probably be a lot like yours for all I know. Most of our homes are built up high into great trees, and a bit hidden, so we aren't usually bothered if large animals or people wander nearby. It's all very nice though! I'm sure they'd love to meet someone like you!"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"I think people are too concerned about time anyway."* Kor had grabbed his cup again, and took a big swig. *"Like... eat when you're hungry and sleep when you're tired!"* He gestured with his claws, speaking with an insight gained from wine.

Kor stopped to listen to the music, and to look at one of the satyrs playing. He narrowed his eyes, raised his wings and dropped to the ground. *"I'm gonna get that flute"* he whispered to Ori.

Kor stalked, trying to quietly get behind the satyrs, then pounce and quickly grab an instrument from one of them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stealth: (d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

Brent winces slightly and shakes his head. *"No, sorry. They've been at loggerheads since well before I was born. I think Her Magnificence"* (Reena) *"might be the only person here who knows the original cause."*

More cheerfully, he agrees that *"the hunt will definitely help to reduce the emnity between the nobles on both sides. This whole thing is a game for them, and as long as they can feel like they're winning, they'll be happy. I get the impression that it's more personal for the sovereigns though..."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Opal would probably be slightly concerned about your plan but too startled to stop you, if you whispered that to her - though if you meant to say that the message was for Ori, this narrator expects she would chuckle and wish you good luck...

The satyr, distracted by the fact that it is concentrating on playing a song, doesn't notice your stealthy approach, and you are able to swipe the flute out of its hands! Several nearby faeries burst out laughing and shouting 'bravo!' for your act of mischief. One of them asks for a song.

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Well then, I'll have to visit sometime,"* he says. *"You can't beat a nice peaceful village, and I'm sure I'd go crazy if I spent too long in the enclave, anyway."*

He thinks back to what you said about your journey. *"I would be a little worried about travelling by myself though. I don't really have any big friends I could take along, and I've heard that some humans think keeping a pickled sprite in your closet brings good luck..."* He shivers. *"Maybe it'd be better to go via the Feywild, if I could find an unguarded portal somewhere?"*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Looking a bit disappointed at Brent's answer, Violet takes another sip of wine before she cheers up as he continues.  "Maybe if we can show them everyone else having fun, they'll change their minds?  That just means that we need to make this the best party!"

She looks over to the dance floor, and the music, with a happy smile. "Do you want to dance?"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor giggled, clumsily holding the flute that really was too big for him. *"Thank you, thank you!"* he exclaimed, still fluttering near the satyr he got the instrument from. Kor didn't really have any experience with musical instruments, and for him this was more a horn than a flute, but he still tried playing and mimicking the sounds the other flutes made. Though mostly he just attempted to make noise.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Performance: (d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra smiles at the mention of visiting.

"Well you know what they say.  Safety in numbers!  The Feywild might not be a bad idea? Though.. time tends to flow differently, so I'm kind of afraid of going there myself..."

She ponders a bit more. "You know, you could probably travel with us if you want! That is, assuming you were heading in the same direction."

"Do you happen to know any of the human language, by the way?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

*"Mm, bits and pieces."* He says. *"The elders in my village made sure we knew at least enough to scare off any travellers that wandered too close, but I once tried to read a book of arcane theory in the human language, and couldn't get past the first page. I can speak Elvish pretty well though,"* he offers, hopefully.

*"I'd be happy to travel with you, if you're offering. There hasn't been nearly enough time to get to know each other today, after all. Where were you planning to go next?"* You can hear a mutter of conversation coming from within the maze. People must be approaching.

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Sure!"* Brent is willing to dance. For the time being, the noble faeries are mostly too busy to be dancing, so the musicians are playing whatever they please (except for the one who had his flute stolen by Kor), which turns out to be folksy ballads. It's quite freeform and improvisational, so you can pretty much dance however you like. Brent looks like he's quite capable of moving to the rhythm, but he seems to want to see how you approach it before he gets too carried away.

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

You discover that playing a flute is harder than it looks. Not knowing the proper technique to form musical notes, and lacking satyr-sized lungs, you stuggle to extract much of anything from it. The limp, wet, flapping sound from the flute produces more laughs from the audience, but its owner soon catches up to you and grabs it back.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet smiles delightedly at Brent's agreement.  She was going to get to dance with someone else!  And she could match the music!
She pulls Brent in with the dancers with a cheerful grin, and starts to dance, her excited motions full of energy, with quite a lot of spinning(And a bit of swaying as the alcohol affects her).

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra thinks a bit and says, "Oh, I don't know. Seems all of our efforts were helping these two courts with their troubles and all. But that was it. I'd think maybe taking some time to rest would be good once it's all sorted out and then, well..  I might as well go back home?"

She shrugged and seemed quite noncommittal to something so important...

"Ah, what am I saying? Of course I need to go back home! It feels like I've been gone for such a long time already! And I've only had a few letters written to and from my family all this time!"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Think it's broken"*, Kor said to the satyr who took it back. *"Not that I broke it!"* He made one circle around satyr, as if to try to grab the instrument again, and returned to Orianna. *"You know, it could be fun to learn how to play! Although I think I should go with something stringed, they don't really make those things for dragon mouths... Ooh, or maybe a drum!"*

Kor paused his musical musings to look around the camp. *"Hmm, I wonder if anybody would up to a card game? Or brought cards? Do you think Hefeydd would like to play?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kor tries to find someone to play cards with and gamble a little money.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Yeah, that's one thing I regret, never learning an instrument,"* Ori says. *"Oh, I think Hefeydd's a little busy..."* But you surely can find someone else who's willing to gamble. Many among Reena's soldiers and Soren's armsmen are keen card-players... though you probably shouldn't expect them to play hoenstly. Are you looking more for a game of chance, or a game of skill?

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

You twist and twirl and spin and sway until you're too dizzy to fly: it's a lot of fun! Brent collapses too, incapacitated by laughter. *"Phew, I feel like a kid again!"* He tries to get up, staggers a little, and puts a hand on his head. *"Well, maybe not entirely... I should probably give it a rest for now. Don't want to wear myself out before the hunt. You want to grab another drink?"* - or you could get back up and collar another dance partner...

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

He chuckles. *"This is the first time you've been away from home for so long, right? You must be looking forward to seeing your familiy again."*

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra laughs a little nervously back. "Hah, yeah. It was pretty sudden,too! First a queen I had never met summons me for some reason.. then before I know it, I'm some kind of diplomat!"

She sighs and says, confirming his observations, "I do want to get back home.."

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


As Brent falls, laughing, Violet soon follows, overcome by a fit of the giggles at the fun of it all.  She recovers after he does, although she doesn't stand, too distracted by the world spinning around her.  "M-maybe something to drink?  And then, maybe meeting people?"

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show


*"Well I mean if you're serving Heffy now, maybe you'll have time? He seems the sort of fellow who could appreciate more musicians. But let's go play!"* Kor tugged at Orianna's sleeve, looking around. He did prefer games of chance, because honestly trying to thinking too many moves ahead have him a headache. He'd tried to learn Dragonchess because, well, it had dragon in the name! Unfortunately, it had proved quite a bit duller than he'd hoped, and he focused on cards. He wasn't afraid of trickery, though he honestly wasn't too good at bluffing himself. The darn tail tended to give him away, and Kor considered it unfair most other fey didn't have to deal with one when lying.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

You hear a loud peal of laughter from outside the maze - it's clearly Hefeydd's voice. *"Well, sounds like they're making progress. I guess we're about to witness the sharp end of your 'diplomatic' efforts."*

At this point, a faerie bursts into your little corner of the maze, a whirlwind of wings (blue), robes (purple) and hair (black). She is out of breath and seems disappointed to see you there, probably because she wanted to be first to get through the maze. Still, she doesn't hesitate to taunt her comrades for slowpokes as they filter in behind her.

The growing crowd ruins the peace and quiet you had been enjoying, so Addam gets up, offering you a hand as well. *"Let's go somewhere else. Maybe wherever the bards are at?"*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Soon enough, you spot a clutch of Soren's bannermen playing tails, who are happy to deal you in. The stakes are informal: the pot currently contains a fine ink pen, a packet of wildflower seeds, a Waterdhavian sun, a voucher for a free palm reading, a taxidermied frog and a 'juicy secret'. You get the impression you could offer pretty much any kind of trinket or token to buy your way into the game.

_If you want to play, please make an Intelligence (Playing Cards) check, a Wisdom (Perception) check, and one unmodified d20 roll._

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show

*"Sure, I'll be right back."* He fetches you another cup, saying *"here you go. While I was over there, I heard some folks saying that they're almost done negotiating the rules of the hunt. I should go get ready - you can go mingle if you like."*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


In the minute or so after Brent's departure, Violet's world slowly stops spinning(Mostly, but the lovely morning glories above could keep spinning, they were really pretty that way!), and she stands up, and admires the wonderfully growing and flowering flowers and vines marking the dancing area, and the heartfelt music filling the dancing area.
As Brent returns, Violet smiles cheerfully at him, and accepts the cup of unknown liquid.  "Thank you!  It was lots of fun dancing with you, and maybe we can dance more later?  And I hope you have fun with the negotiating rules?"  She hesitates for a moment, before she hugs him, being careful to not spill her cup of something as she does.

As he leaves, she listens to the music, and looks for bards who were taking a break.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra says, "Sure! Might as well see what everyone else is up to now!"

Though they still had to make it out of the maze themselves.

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor didn't have many trinkets with him, but there was that one weird orb he'd found, which he thought was an arcane focus. It was pretty much useless to him, so Kor volunteered it into the pot. The other prizes were pretty interesting, except the palm reading which wasn't very useful since he didn't have palms. He wondered if the frog was still edible after it was being taxidermied (a rather ghoulish practice in his opinion). The juicy secret sounded good, and he was always open to having exotic coins his hoard. Kor quickly fetched the orb, and joined the game.

*"Alright, no grumbling after I've cleaned you out!"* Kor said with a smug grin, taking a look at his hand...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Playing cards: (d20+3)[*13*]
Perception: (d20+7)[*14*]
D20: (d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Astra and Addam emerge from the hedge maze to find Violet recovering from her exertions after having danced her heart out. A number of bards have organised themselves into an impromptu troupe, which is playing a selction of traditional fey songs. The troupe doesn't appear to contain anyone who might be oath-sworn to either faerie monarch; it's mostly made up of satyr mercenaries and other outsiders who don't harbour as much animosity to the opposing side. It's also possible that Soren and Reena's best bards are trying to keep their powder dry in preparation for the poetry contest that is to follow the hunt.

That said, there is some mingling among the dancers - the sanctity of a dancefloor being protected by customs more ancient than even the trees of this great forest. Who knows what new friendships might be bein forged?

Kor is nearby; he's been playing tails with some of Soren's bannermen. As can sometimes happen in games of chance, the cards were against him more often than they were in his favour, but he played his hands pretty well and managed to avoid falling for the faeries' tricks. In the end, Kor isn't able to 'clean them out', but he wins enough tricks to come away with a few pieces of loot.

_Kor can choose any two items from the pot._

It is at this point that the negotiation between the monarchs is concluded. Hefeydd seems to grow two feet taller as he announces *"an accord has been reached! The rules of the hunt have been agreed and codified. Anyone who will be leading a hunting party, please step forward to receive a copy."* By and large, that means the nobles of Soren's court and the officers of Reena's army. Archibald is happy to represent the Special Department, unless Astra has any burning desire to delve into reams of technical minutiae...

----------


## Archmage1

Carefully drinking her refreshing wine as she waits for the world to stop spinning before she tries collecting bards, Violet smiles cheerfully as she sees Astra coming out of the hedge maze, and waves excitedly at her.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra happily claps along with Hefeydd's announcement. Wait, were they supposed to be clapping? She stops.

She doesn't mind Archibald receiving a copy. He was after all the leader of this thing? Sort of? Unless Astra was technically. But no, that wouldn't be fair. She was just there kind of last minute, and whether or not she would have even joined was up in the air.

Still, she'll fly up after the the codices are collected and ask, "Hey, can I read along with that too?"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet, spurned by the oblivious Astra, listens to Hefeydd's announcement, but, as she wasn't going to be leading a hunting team(If only they'd been fun, and done a scavenger hunt!  That'd have been a lot of fun!), she turns her attention back to the bards, trying to identify good candidates to help with the parade thing that she could put together!  It'd be really fun, with songs, and flowers, and paths, and fun!

----------


## Majin

Kor decided to pick the coin, rolling the coin around and watching the sun glint off the metal. Exotic coins were always nice to have! For his second prize he picked up the juicy secret. Secrets were fun to hoard, though not as fun as shinies, since you couldn't lie on them, just maybe lie about them.

Kor also listened to Hefeydd actually assume some sort of formal duty. No wonder they'd been so anxious to get him here...

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Astra has a read of the rules over Archibald's shoulder (if he wants, Kor can obtain the same information from lord Bumblegrove). Most of it doesn't really concern you - there's a huge amount of tightly-written legalese aimed at preventing either side from gaining unfair advantages, and a whole section relating to ways that the two sides may or may not interfere with each other - but there are a couple of things that you should probably know. Firstly, the hunt is to last two days, starting from 6pm today (9th of Mirtul) and finishing at 6pm on the 11th. Any prizes returned after that time will not be counted. After that, the poets will likewise have 48 hours to compose their pieces, which will be presented at a grand feast at this location on the 13th*. The rulebook also specifies that all hunting must take place within the areas of forest claimed by the two courts, i.e. most of western Cormanthor, bounded on the east by the river Ashaba, the north by Mistledale, the west by Sesserendale and the south by the rivers Wineflow and Glaemril. Of course, that is a much greater area than you could conceivably cover in a day, but the rules do not prohibit magical or extraplanar travel.

Besides that, there's also an elaborate scoring system that accounts for all of the possible 'game' that could be caught. There are bonuses for live capture, and for securing drow matériel (especially adamantine, which is hard to find outside the Underdark). Meanwhile, poems will be scored by a panel of experts, including representatives from both courts as well as neutral parties. It seems like Hefeydd is going to rope in some of his friends for that part. The weighting of the two aspects seems fairly even, unless someone manages to bring Larynda in alive or something like that.

Meanwhile, now that Hefeydd is done with his announcement, the music has started up again. Violet, scouting for candidates who could play at Soren's victory parade, has plenty of options to choose from. Perhaps some careful listening can help narrow it down to a shortlist...? _Please make a Wisdom (Perception) check._

*Which is auspicious, being the holy day of the gnomish god and noted storyteller, Garl Glittergold. There are only a handful of gnomes present at the hunt, but their culture is adjacent to that of the fey, and the faeries are no doubt aware of the significance of the 13th.

*Spoiler: A secret for Kor*
Show

Written on a scrap of folded paper, you find a message:

"One of Lady Foxcomet's handmaidens - Primrose is her name - is stealing the jewellery from the lady. Just older pieces that won't be missed. No one knows what she's doing with them though."

----------


## Archmage1

Listening to the music played by the different bards(And occasionally spinning, or playing a note or two), Violet tries to identify the best, and the most fun among the bards.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+8)[*9*] Perception   :Small Eek:

----------


## WindStruck

Huh. Those rules were kind of dry and boring. But okay, she got the gist of it. She wasn't sure if these faeries could clean out all of the forests within 2 days, though...

Then Astra wanders up to Violet as if seeing her for the first time. "Hey Violet! Having a good time?"

----------


## Archmage1

Violet starts at Astra's sudden appearance, and looks away from the wonderful dragonfly that had settled on one of the vines above the music area, and to Astra, with a cheerful smile(Even if she is a bit unsteady on her feet).  "It's been lots of fun!  There are really nice flowers, and more musicians, and dancing, and Brent stopped by, and there's strange water, and everyone's getting along!  Have you had fun?  Or a chance to dance?"

----------


## WindStruck

"Hehe! I guess I had some fun already!" Astra giggles.

"Huh? Brent? Strange water?" she had to admit sometimes Violet was just too excitable..


"I haven't danced yet either," Astra said.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet nods cheerfully at Astra's questions.  "It was red, and tasted sweet, but a bit sour too!  And Brent's one of the Queen's guard-people."

However, as Astra mentions that she hasn't danced, Violet reaches for Astra's hands, clearly intending to pull her into a dance, while the music was still playing.  "Then let's dance!"

----------


## WindStruck

"Ah..!  Okay, okay, fine!" Astra says with a laugh, and begins twirling around with Violet in the air.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet laughs delightedly as she spins around with Astra, clearly having a wonderful time.

----------


## Majin

Kor wasn't sure what to do with the secret. He did know you should spread gossip though, so he flew over to Astra and Violet.  *"Hey, did you hear this one maid is totally stealing jewels and stuff from lady Foxcomet? I don't know what to do with it, but sounds kinda exciting right?"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

While you continue to dance, the most eager of the hunting parties are beginning to head out. You can take some time here if you like; your faerie associates will wait for you.




> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> 
> *9* Perception


Violet's attempts to scout out prospective players for a victory parade are frustrated for the time being, as she gets distracted by an exceptionally good violinist, only to discover that he is sworn to Reena's service and almost certainly won't play for Soren's court.

----------


## Archmage1

Finishing her last spin with Astra, Violet lets Astra go as Kor approaches, and reveals the dastardly plot of a maid, and their victim, the lady Foxcomet.  Her eyes go wide as she listens, before she excitedly responds.  "Ooh!  Maybe we could find them?  They'd be really sparkly, right?  It could be lots of fun!"

----------


## WindStruck

The music winds down and some dancers begin leaving to prepare for going on their hunt. Astra giggles, "That was fun!"

"Well..  I guess I had better see what the others are up to. It looks like we'll be leaving soon..."

But then she's stopped by Kor!  At least she was planning to see what Kor was doing anyway.

"Lady Foxcomet?? Jewels?  Well, that's not nice."

"Um. How did you find out about that, Kor. Are you sure it's not just some silly story?"

----------


## Majin

*"No I'm pretty sure it's trustworthy. I won it in a game! But I think it would be better to investigate when we have time, doesn't sound like the lady's really been missing her jewels... And yeah, we could find them!"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks a bit sad at Kor's rejection of the amazing adventure.  "But it could be really fun!  We could meet lots of people, and visit amazing places, and see really nice stone flowers, and then help everyone be happy!  It'd be a scavenger hunt!  And those are lots of fun!"

----------


## Majin

Kor glanced at the fey starting to move. *"Yeah, I think it'd be really fun, but I think some people might be waiting for me... But we can totally look into this later!"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's sadness remains as Kor rejects what was sure to be a really fun adventure, but she also looks around, taking in the activity, and the departing faeries.

----------


## Archmage1

As Violet turns her attention back to Kor and Astra, her sadness seems almost palpable, and when she speaks, her voice is far softer, and much less jubilant than her norm.  "You're both going to go with the hunting parties?"

----------


## WindStruck

"Well, yes, I guess I had better go for now.." Astra says. "They are expecting me to come along and rather depending on me for one thing or another."

"I'm sure it will be dangerous, though. Will you be staying here?"

----------


## Archmage1

Rather than replying immediately to Astra's words, Violet turns her gaze on Kor, her violet eyes filled with sadness, as she already knew the answer, and was trying to hope otherwise.

----------


## Majin

Kor was somber as well when he looked back at Violet. He flew a little closer and placed a hand on Violet's shoulder. *"Yeah, sorry..."* he muttered. *"I'm gonna go with the hunt too... You know, gotta keep the other hunters safe and all that. And I already made promises too."*

Kor's eyes brightened as he continued. *"But there's always a feast after a hunt! Eating, drinking, singing and dancing, I'm sure we'll have a chance to have a lot of fun!"*

*"And, umm, are you sure you won't come with us? I'm sure you'd be really useful, even if you didn't fight!"* This time Kor looked hopeful.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet's excitement returns at Kor's words, and she looks him in the eyes, then over at Astra, with a smile.  "Maybe we could all go together, and have a wonderful adventure, and convince meanies to be nice?"

----------


## WindStruck

Astra smiles gingerly at Violet. "That would really be helpful. After all, there might be a lot of meanies out there, and so.. well, we can't possibly drag them all around in a sack!"

Her tone ends playfully at the silly thought of faeries lugging around giant humanoid bodies, though of course some darker things would have probably happened before then to get to that point.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smilles cheerfully at Astra's joke.  "Hopefully, it would be a really small sack, but if we dragged them around, we'd have to join them, and that'd be really sad!"  She then looks around, seeking anyone else she recognizes, and she tries to figure out where they would be going.

----------


## Majin

Kor carefully considers, and then likely wisely decides to suggest they should not eat the drow. He had been taught which creatures were polite to eat, and it did seem like every humanoid was off that list. It didn't seem really consistent to him, but then again it wasn't like he really wanted to eat a drow, or any elf really. That much. Also that would have really dampened the mood.

*"You know, maybe we could make the drow smaller, that way we would just need like a really large bag instead of a giant bag..."* Kor mused instead, sounding serious.

----------


## WindStruck

"Well, um..  I can't really make you go..." Astra says, fidgeting with her hand.

"But if you decide to come along, you're welcome to come."

She begins to fly off in a direction to meet with those special department faeries.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles cheerfully at Kor, before she follows after Astra.  _It's going to be so much fun!  We're going to get to go exploring, and maybe meet new people, and visit new places!  And maybe I can figure out flowers for Kor and Astra as we explore together!_

----------


## Majin

Kor waved goodbye to Astra and Violet. *"I'll see you soon! Be careful!"* Then he headed towards Bumblegrove's men.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

So then, Astra and Violet join up with the Special-department-for-miscellaneous business faeries. None of the five are at all opposed to the idea of reinforcements. Even if you explain that Violet isn't much of a fighter, Mimsie remarks *"neither are any of us, really."* Archibald looks stung at that (though a withering look from Keit reminds him that his glory days are long behind him), and Bruno perhaps a little shamefaced (though he covers it up with an 'I'm a lover not a fighter' line).

Ultimately, bright-eyed Tuck sums up the situation by extending a hand to Violet and saying: *"as long as no one gets hurt and we all come back alive, that's all that matters. welcome to the Sticking to the Sidelines and Staying out of Trouble Team."*


Meanwhile, Kor forms up with Hans and the gunner faeries. Lord Bumblegrove has rallied his armsmen to give a speech before you all head off... it's a bit of a ramble to be honest, interspersed with anecdotes about previous hunts and colourful accusations about the habits of various other noblemen, but it gets the job done. The assembled warriors are all sworn to follow this man; his own private army; and presumably they wouldn't have joined up if they didn't like him. Bumblegrove ends with *"...and that's why you lot are the finest gang of laddies and lassies this side of the Feywild! Now let's show the rest of them what we've got and sweep the bloody drow out of this forest!!"* There is a whooping cheer, followed by a flurry of orders from Bumblegrove's Lieutenants to disseminate the orders for the first stage of the operation.

To begin with, Kor's team will follow in behind the front ranks as a tactical reserve, to be brought to bear (get it) when the need is greatest. You can only stay wildshaped for a couple of hours at a time, obviously, and it would be difficult to redeploy you if you turned out to be in the wrong place. Even so, you're heading into enemy territory, so it'd be wise to stay on your guard.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra laughs a bit, though realistically, given everyone's size vs a drow and capability, it was all likely true.

"Haha! We ought to have a better name than that! How about the .. Special Forces Squad!"

"... no, no.  Um.  I feel like it should have the word special in it though."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet waves goodbye to Kor as he flies off, even as she calls out to him.  "Be careful!  And make lots of friends!"

Following Astra to the special department, Violet excitedly waves at the miscellaneous faeries, and as Tuck explains, and offers her his hand, she shakes it, with a smile.  "Hi!  That sounds like a really fun team name!  And I'm sure we can find a wonderful adventure, and make a wonderful story about it!  I'm Violet."

----------


## Majin

> Violet waves goodbye to Kor as he flies off, even as she calls out to him.  "Be careful!  And make lots of friends!"


*"I will!"* Kor called back, though he certainly wasn't thinking about the drow.

Kor joined the cheer at the end of the speech, hoping it had been rousing. He'd lost his focus on the speech pretty quickly, since Bumblegrove's tales didn't sound that exciting and he really didn't care about the other nobles. Mostly, Kor had just spent his time cleaning his scales, and since looking dapper for the hunt was obviously important, Kor wasn't slacking off in his own opinion.

*"Alright guys!"* Kor said excitedly to his team. *"Time to hunt! The drow can be really dangerous, so be on your guard and stuff! Also I think they've messed with animals before, so better watch out for beasts acting strangely too. But I don't think they'll be able to bear the power of our teamwork!"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Well said, sir,"* says Hans as he completes a final check on his own gear. *"We've got more than enough bite up our sleeves to send them up in smoke. Alright, it's time to head out. Eyes peeled, everyone."*

_Please make a Wisdom (Perception) check to keep a sharp eye on your surroundings as you head into the area of drow activity._

*Spoiler: Astra & Violet*
Show

The faeries all introduce themselves to Violet (see here under Astra's spoiler for a summary). She has a point about making a wonderful story, given that half of the scoring for the hunt is tied up in the songs that will be written about it, and it surely won't hurt to keep one eye on the meta-narrative while events are unfolding.

In response to Astra's suggestion, Archibald starts to riff on some ideas. *"The Specials...? No. The Special Effects? Oh, or Archibald and the Special Effects!"*

Keit rolls her eyes. *"That sounds like the kind of amateur ensemble that would get booed offstage in the Lost and Found..."*

You can see that Kor's party is moving off now. If you want to stay close to them, you'd better get going as well.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra smiles and shakes her head. "I know you're brave, Archie, and the eldest among us, but.. that _does_ sound pretty self-centered."

Noticing the others moving out she waves a hand, "Oh well, we don't really need a fancy name! Let's go..!  ..uh.. that way?" She points in some random direction that follows another group of soldiers.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles happily at the mass of introductions.  "Yaay!  It's really nice to meet all of you!  We're going to have so much fun!  And maybe we should explore, and see if we can find our name!  It always works in stories!"  She does a happy twirl at the idea, before taking a look around, trying to work out where everyone(Especially the King and Queen) were heading.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

If Violet was keeping an eye on the King and Queen, she would have seen them setting off at the heads of their retinues, immediately as the go-ahead was given for the hunt to start. There's a lot of personal pride at stake for the two of them, so it's natural that they would want to lead the charge. Unsurprisingly, they went in directions that were as far apart from each other as possible, each one certain that they would be the one to catch the leader of the drow invasion force.

The faeries move at Astra's instigation, making their way carefully and quietly in the wake of a larger unit of fey warriors. It's unlikely that you'll encounter too many drow without them running into the soldiers first, so there probably isn't much need for vigilance right now, though you may still decide to dedicate your energy to scanning the gaps between the trees in case something manages to slip through.

Indeed, there might not be much else to do. The parts of the forest that you are heading into have been the site of a fair amount of hostile activity in recent weeks, and you can feel a sinister pall hanging over it. There are none of the normal signs of wild animals, and the plants that cover the ground seem to have given up on flowering for the time being. Any solitary, wood-dwelling fey creatures have surely fled to safer locales by now, though it's possible that other kinds of monsters might have sensed the shift in the balance of nature and taken the opportunity to move in...

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing both the king and queen moving off in opposite directions, instead of working together, and being nice and friendly, Violet frowns, her eyes full of sadness as she realizes that it was going to be really, really hard to get them to be nice, and work together.

Still, despite her sadness, she tries to put on a cheerful face.  After all, she was going to go exploring, AND to have a chance to make more new friends, plus maybe they could visit her garden, and she could show them around.  

As she continues along, following the soldiers, and investigating various flowers and crystals she spots along the way, a strange feeling of disquiet starts to fill her as she finally realizes that the cheerful chirping of the birds was absent, as was the chittering of the chipmunks, the rustling of the mice, even the soft humming of bees and other insects.  Instead, a wary silence filled the forest.  And that, she knew, was never a good sign.  Except when Mr. Bear was being grumpy.  Then, it was a really good sign that honey could cheer him up.  But this silence... it was almost like the poor spiders were about.

Worried, she looks around, hoping that there weren't more poor spider around, as she didn't have another way to talk to them, and that could be really, really sad.
(1d20+8)[*9*] perception

----------


## WindStruck

Astra cautiously follows along.

"My. These woods just give me the heebie jeebies!" she exclaims. "What have these drow been up to?"

Let's see. Well they've been riling up spiders that were already around. They already had their giant pet spiders. They were summoning imps and other weird monsters, poisoning ancient magical trees, and just, doing mean things in general! Sheesh, her thoughts were starting to sound like Violet!

Maybe it was just her scant silk attire, but Astra could swear she felt a chill in the air. She wrapped her arms around herself, along with a generous portion of long hair, and scanned about for hidden dangers.

perception: (1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

The faerie dragon is clearly in his element with all this 'hunt' business. With remarkable perception skills, Kor makes certain that no hostile creatures come near to his team for the first phase of the operation.

You even pick up on something everyone else has missed: there is something suspicious following you. It's a moth, too tiny to be noticed by most people, but not something that you would expect to see during the day. And its behaviour is entirely out of character for a natural beast... your instincts tell you that it is probably the familar of a drow mage.

*Spoiler: Astra & Violet*
Show

Hidden dangers, you say? Just as Astra's mind starts to wander, she sees a flash of movement out of the corner of her eye, as a huge vine (which had appeared to be a natural liana) suddenly comes to life to grasp at Tuck! Somehow, you manage to give him enough warning to dive clear, and he avoids being entangled.

Now that the hostile nature of the plant has been revealed, you can see that there are several other similar creatures in the area. The one that attacked Tuck creeps slowly along the ground for a few seconds as if trying to chase him, but it isn't long or fast enough to seriously threaten flying folk like you without the element of surprise on its side. However, it looks like another cluster of vines has managed to catch some of the Bumblegrove bannermen! They're almost completely wrapped up in rough, woody bonds so you can't even see their colourful uniforms, and their faces are covered so they can't make a sound - it looks like they might not even be able to breathe! *"We have to help them,"* Mimsie gasps.

_Whatever else you decide to do, an Intelligence (Nature) check might enable you to identify the plant creatures._

----------


## WindStruck

Astra cries, "Hey guys! Wait!!" at the soldiers ahead of them.  If anyone was going to stand the best chance of helping these banner men it would be their own team! But wait, how did they not even notice they were missing?

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

nature: (1d20+1)[*19*]

I'll wait to see if I learn something...

----------


## Archmage1

Violet, not knowing anything about the mean plants, especially the ones grabbing the few bannermen, reacts quickly, pulling out her flute, and starting to play a low, soothing melody as she tries to get the vine to relax, to let the faeries go, to be a good vine, instead of a mean vine.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Violet's going to try Sleep, and center it such that it gets the vine, but not the soldiers.
(9d8)[*41*] HP to sleep.

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor just glanced at the moth, but pretended not to notice it. He waited a few seconds, then flew over to Hans, doing his best to look unconcerned. *"They're watching us. A moth, following behind"*, he whispered. *Everyone should get ready.*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Crickey, good eye,"* says Hans. *"They must be waiting for us to let our guards down. Let's find somewhere a little more open, then pretend to stop and rest to see if we can trick them into attacking."*

*Spoiler: Violet & Astra*
Show

You put a good amount of zing into your spell, and it seems that one of the vines does fall asleep. It relaxes, allowing a faerie to fall from its grasp. She isn't moving!

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles happily as the mean vine lets the faerie go, but that smile vanishes as soon as she realizes that the faerie isn't breathing.  "Oh no!"
Not hesitating, she quickly flies over, and hugs the fallen faerie, to try to make her feel better and to help her breathe.
(1d8+3)[*10*] Cure Wounds.

She also looks towards the remaining vine(s) holding faerie(s) prisoners, and tries to think of a way to get the vines to let them go.  Maybe if they sensed something really big, they might drop the faeries, and go for the big thing?  Or maybe she could trick them into letting go, somehow?

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kor did feel a little smug he'd noticed the bug trailing them, though he tried to not let it show. Mostly so the drow possibly watching for them didn't notice. *"Good idea! Do you think the gunners can get on my back quickly?"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra & Violet*
Show

Violet's healing brings the unconscious faerie back to her senses. She's groggy and bruised, but she'll live. You might be able to free the others with levitation spells; the magical pull ought to be stonger than the vines' grips. It seems that there are (1d4+2)[*3*] still wrapped in the vines.

Meanwhile, it took a couple of seconds for anyone to respond to Astra's shouts, but eventually a scout does appear on the scene. She doesn't spot the vines at first, and asks: *"what's going on?"* The pained moaning of the one faerie you freed catches her attention though, and realises *"oh, looks like you need some support. My team's just over there, it'll only take half a minute to bring them here."*

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

*"Yes, I'll let them know to be ready. They'll go on your signal."* Hans drifts over to the gunners, giving the impression of an officer checking on their men. The faeries are so quiet that even you can't hear them, so you can be confident that the drow won't suspect anything.

----------


## Archmage1

Letting the slowly recovering battered faerie come to her senses(And really hoping that the vine didn't decide to be mean again.), Violet quickly rises from her hug, and looks over the three remaining trapped faeries, trying to guess which one of them was in the most trouble.   Moments later, she pulled out her cittern, and started to strum it, her fingers dancing as her high, clear voice rang out through the vine infested area.
"Dance the skies on laughter silvered wings;
Climb to the sun, and join the tumbling mirth
See the clouds, and enjoy the view of kings
Escape the grasp of the vine, and leave the earth!"

She casts Levitate, trying to pull the most troubled faerie free.

----------


## WindStruck

"Please hurry!" Astra cries.

Looking back at the scene before them, she really didn't have any spells to deal with this situation. But still, she couldn't just stand there!  Or, er, hover there. Even though Violet managed to free a Faerie by putting one of the vines to sleep, there were many more left, constricted by the vines.

"They're suffocating! C'mon!"

Astra flies down to one of the Faeries that was all wrapped up and tries to find an end to pull on.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Violet's _levitate_ spell pulls a faerie free. He coughs and splutters, but manages to say *"thank you, ma'am"* to the petal.

Seeing Astra trying to pull at a vine, he summons the last reserves of his strength and tries to help her. _Astra, please make a Strength check with advantage. The DC to break the grapple is 15._

*"Hrng, come on!"* He strains. *"Stay with us Cal, we'll get you out of there!"*

*Spoiler: Death saves for the two remaining faereis*
Show

(1d20)[*1*]
(1d20)[*4*]

That doesn't look good!  :Small Eek:

----------


## Archmage1

With only two faeries left to save, and time running out, Violet rushes over to the trapped Faerie that Astra wasn't helping.  Seeing them not moving, her eyes go wide with worry, and she tries to help the faerie slip free, using her Cittern in an effort to stop the vine from tightening the mean hug further.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Hopefully, she can aim more for a dexterity based escape, rather than a strength based one?  
(1d20+4)[*21*] (Dex based Athletics.  If it must be strength based, apply a -6 to it.
If she gets advantage as well?
(1d20+4)[*5*]

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

heh, some big advantage I have...   :Small Tongue: 

(1d20-3)[*14*] (1d20-3)[*7*]


As Astra struggles with the vines she says, "Cmon everyone, help!  Don't just sit there like snickerdoodles!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

There isn't really any way for Violet to benefit from her Dexterity here, but the extra leverage from the neck of her instrument is just enough to pry one faerie free (you see she's wearing a name-badge that identifies her as 'Sandy Lemonboots'). Astra, meanwhile, puts her back into it and almost overcomes the vine's grip, but can't quite pull Cal out of there.

Inspired by your efforts, the Special department faeries try their hands... Archibald and Keit begin hacking at the vines. They don't do much damage, but it creates an opportunity for Bruno to swoop in and rescue the trapped faerie. He succeeds, but isn't able to avoid a spiteful swipe from the plant creature as he tries to carry Cal out of their reach. Bruno and Cal tumble to the ground, both now unconscious!

Mimsie and Tuck rush over, attempting to provide medical help. Their skills aren't up to the task though, so now you have three casualties on your hands.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra flies over to try and heal the downed Faerie who was being strangled just a second ago, and now was hit by the plant!

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

medicine: (1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## Archmage1

As her last, desperate heave gets the slightly squished faerie free, Violet quickly hugs her to help her feel better, before she darts towards the last stuck faerie(Still carrying Sandy), just as Astra, Archibald, Keit, and Bruno manage to free Cal!  A clear look of relief forms on her face, but it soon turns to horror as the mean plant takes one last spiteful act of revenge, and whacks Bruno and Cal.

If Sandy wakes up, Violet quickly provides more hugs, trying to help the formerly trapped faerie, and Bruno recover.

If Sandy doesn't wake up, Violet carefully flits over to a safe tree, and puts her down on a branch, before she darts back to the fallen to provide more hugs.

*Spoiler*
Show


Hugs, in this case, are Cure Wounds.
(1d8+3)[*4*] Sandy
(1d8+3)[*7*] Cal
(1d8+3)[*11*] Bruno

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor nodded to Hans, then prepared the form in his mind, a large brown bear. When the fearies seemed ready and they'd marched long enough to reach a more open area, Kor also cast a protective spell on himself. Right after that, he prepared to transform into a bear and roar, which he figured would be as good a sign as any.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kor casts _Barkskin_ on himself, then Wildshapes into a bear if possible without the combat starting.

Initiative: (d20+3)[*22*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Astra & Violet*
Show

Astra's medical skills are better than Tuck and Mimsie's: despite being under a lot of pressure, she is able to stabilise Cal. He'll be laid up for a while with all these wounds, but at least he'll live. Violet can then cure Sandy and Bruno (she doesn't need to expend a spell slot on Cal if she doesn't want to), her magical hugs restoring them firmly to consciousness.

Archibald instucts the newly-conscious faeries to fly up into the trees for safety. It looks like everyone is going to be okay, and there aren't any signs yet that Kor's party has engaged any drow yet. After a minute or so, the faerie who responded to Astra's shout for help returns with a squad of armsmen, who proceed to attack the vines. By sword and spell, they hack the plant monsters down to size, forcing them back underground and eliminating the danger.

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

As you move into the open area, you can feel the eyes of the drow on you. They're quiet and careful, thinking that you don't know they're there, so they try to sneak up on you slowly... and are totally caught off guard when you spring into action!

Hans and the gunners take up their positions as five drow warriors hurriedly put up their guards.
*Spoiler: Initiative rolls*
Show

Gunner faeries: (1d20+3)[*22*]
Hans: (1d20+3)[*21*]
Drow A: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Drow B: (1d20+2)[*17*]
Drow C: (1d20+2)[*4*]
Drow D: (1d20+2)[*17*]
Drow E: (1d20+2)[*22*]

So that means Kor can go first. The order will be:

*Initiative:*
22.2 Kor
22.1 Gunners
22 Drow E
21 Hans
17 All other drow

Kor's loud bear roar is surely audible to Astra and Violet. He sounds a ways off though, having put a bit of distance between his team and the others in his effort to lead the drow into a trap.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet & Astra*
Show


Violet doesn't hesitate to hug Cal(And heal him), glad that he was ok, but before she can speak, she sees more faeries coming in, and chopping the poor Assassin vines into pieces.  She frowns, looking saddened by the passing of the huggable plants, but before she can speak, she hears a bear roaring in the distance, and her sadness is swiftly broken by concern.
"Mr. Bear!"  Without another word, she starts to flit in the direction of the roar, hoping to be able to save her friend.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

"Oh, thank goodness everyone got out of that alright!" Astra exclaims.

But before she has much of a chance to calm down and situate herself, there is a roar in the distance. It.. sounded kind of like a bear? And then Violet was off instantly!

"V-violet! Where are you going? Wait!"

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet&Astra*
Show


For a brief moment, Violet pauses as Astra calls out, and she spins about(And a couple of extra times, as she kills her momentum.  "Mr. Bear might be in trouble!"  
And then she's off once more.

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Korialstrasz,  Bear HP 34/34,  Kor HP: 32/32
AC: 16, PPerception: 17, Spell Save: 15, Concentrating on: Barkskin, Wildshaped as Black Bear

Happy about the effect his surprise attack was having on the Drow, Kor continued his charge, rushing the closest enemy with a whirlwind of teeth and claws.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bite: (d20+3)[*21*]
Damage: (d6+2)[*3*]

Claws: (d20+3)[*22*]
Damage: (2d4+2)[*8*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show

Kor's claws tear into drow A, dealing severe wounds. Meanwhile, the gunners on his back swing the blunderbuss around and discharge a hail of shot into drow B, penetrating her mail and inflicting *10* damage.

Drow E manages to collect her senses enough to send up a signal: she casts _dancing lights_ to create a spinning red orb in the sky above you.

Next up, Hans gains some height in the centre of the clearing and draws a bead on drow B, finishing her off with a blast from his wand that's good for *5* damage.

Drow A, clutching his wounded stomach with one hand, has a black bear in his face, so he doesn't really have time to think of anything clever. He will attempt to stab at Kor with a shortsword: (1d210+4)[*91*]. The attack does not pierce Kor's _barkskin_.

Drow C and D are the last to react, clearly surprised to see cutting-edge human technology in a place like this. You hear them snap a few words to each other in what must be Undercommon. It sounds a lot like the Elvish you know, but the words are unfamiliar and too few in number for you to make much sense of them. The next thing that happens is less of a mystery: drow C speaks the incantation for _faerie fire_, and you feel the spell start to crawl over your fur.

I'll make the save for you, if that's okay: Dex (1d20)[*10*]. That's a failure. Kor is highlighted in shimmering light.
The gunners succeed on their save.

Finally, drow D fires their hand crossbow at Kor: (1d210+4)[*137*]
In case they have advantage: (1d210+4)[*37*]. The bolt hits for *4* damage! Kor will need to make a Constitution save against poison.

_(hopefully) Back to Kor for the start of round 2!_

*Spoiler: Violet & Astra*
Show

*"Perhaps the lass is onto something,"* Archibald says to Astra. *"Where there's danger, there's also glory!"*

*"At the very least, we shouldn't let her go off on her own,"* adds Keit in a drier tone.

Violet hears a distinct and unnatural sound, as if someone had trapped a thunderclap in tiny box. Even flying at top speed, there is a lot of ground to cover. It'll take you a good couple of rounds to reach the source of the sounds.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Violet*
Show


Violet continues flying towards the source of Mr. Bear's growl, and the strange, thunder like sounds, desperately hoping that everyone was ok, even as her imagination conjured up horrible images of what could be happening to Mr. Bear.

----------


## WindStruck

*Spoiler: Astra*
Show

Astra looks back at Archibald. "I.. I guess so!"

She takes off after Violet and the others!

----------


## Majin

*Spoiler: Kor*
Show


Kor recognized the spell, but avoiding the glittery light as a bear wasn't as easy. It was fun being one now and then, but this reminded him dragons really were superior.

Then he roared as he felt the bolt graze him, and while the injury was small, he suddenly felt weaker. Not enough to fall down, but certainly weaker. Annoyed and enraged, he kept attacking the same drow whose sword had deflected from his hardened skin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attack drow A. If he dies, attack another nearest drow.

Bite: (d20+3)[*21*]
Disadvantage: (d20+3)[*4*]
Damage: (d6+2)[*5*]

Claws: (d20+3)[*14*]
Disadvantage: (d20+3)[*14*]
Damage: (2d4+2)[*8*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Round 2*
Unfortunately, Kor does not hit the target this time. The gunners, however, target drow E, killing her instantly and ending her attempts to signal for help. You can't hear any sign that the signal was acknowledged; no more drow seem to be closing in on you.

Hans takes a shot at drow A, whom you are currently tangling with, but he also misses.

Fortunate to still be in the fight, drow A tries again with his sword:
Attack: (1d20+4)[*8*]
Advantage: (1d20+4)[*10*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*] piercing

While drow C and D try to take advantage of the _faerie fire_, shooting at you with their crossbows:
Attack: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Advantage: (1d20+4)[*7*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*6*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Advantage: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*] piercing

Only one of the attacks hits, despite the advantageous conditions. Kor's bear form is certainly demonstrating its durability!

_There's no need to save against the poison again if they hit. You can't get any more poisoned than you already are!_

----------


## Majin

Korialstrasz,  Bear HP 23/34,  Kor HP: 32/32
AC: 11, PPerception: 17, Spell Save: 15, Concentrating on: -, Wildshaped as Black Bear, Condition: *Poisoned*

Kor made an annoyed grunt as one of the drow's bolts hits him hard enough to make him lose concentration of his spell. Although it wasn't nearly enough to make him lose the bear form, and he took his ire out on the nearest drow, trying to maul him like the bear he was.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack drow A

Bite: (d20+3)[*19*]
Disadvantage: (d20+3)[*16*]
Damage: (d6+2)[*3*]

Claws: (d20+3)[*14*]
Disadvantage: (d20+3)[*20*]
Damage: (2d4+2)[*7*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Although the poison is slowing down his relexes, Kor manages to land a glancing blow on his prey. It's enough to finish off the elf, and the situation looks even better after the gunners bring down another drow. Hans misses again, leaving drow D alone to respond.

The drow takes a parting shot at Hans, before turning tail... it looks like they're trying to escape from the clearing!
Attack: (1d20+4)[*5*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]

The bolt comes nowhere near to hitting the tiny target.

Astra, Violet and their companions are getting closer now - close enough to influence proceedings if they wish (i.e. around 120 feet away from Kor). The one surviving drow is another 60 feet further away, and retreating.

----------


## Majin

Without access to his spells, Kor could only charge forward and let the gunner faeries on his back take another shot. He roared after the escaping elf, not wanting to let a prey get away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Use full action to catch up with the escaping drow.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet continues frantically flying towards Mr. Bear as the roars of agony continue sounding from her friend.

----------


## WindStruck

Likewise, Astra is right behind Violet, though not sure what she's coming upon just yet!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

At such point-blank range, the gunners can't miss. One last, thunderous roar from their blunderbuss makes short work of the drow, who tumbles to the ground, landing in a thick clump of brambles.

Astra, Violet and their comrades arrive in time to hear Hans say to his charges: *"good work everyone, they never stood a chance. That was just a small scouting party though, and we made an awful lot of noise. I'm sure there must be more coming for us now."*

----------


## WindStruck

"Oh yes, that's true!" Astra chimes in.

"Even we heard the ruckus and came over here!"

----------


## Archmage1

Despite the thunderous, strange roars of the faeries, and their words, Violet's flight ends only in the fur of Mr. Bear as she hugs him.  Her blinking eyes clear away her tears of happiness as she realizes that he is mostly ok, and that she got there in time.  It takes her another few seconds before the differences between Mr. Bear and this bear sink in, and she responds to her own confusion by re-hugging the strange bear, before she flits around to his head, looking a bit guilty.  "I'm sorry!  I thought you were Mr. Bear, but you're not, and I don't know who you are but you're ok, right?"

----------


## Majin

Kor was little surprised by Violet's reaction, and had no idea who this Mr. Bear was or that she even knew bears. He gave the petal a puzzled look and shook his head, looking around. It seemed the fight was over, so he relaxed a little. Kor then looked at Hans and Astra, hoping they might clear the situation up. Come to think of it, he wasn't even sure if Violet knew he could be a bear.

Kor felt a little wobbly, though not so much he was going to pass out. Had there been something in those arrows? He turned his head to sniff at the wound, making an annoyed grunt. Then he looked at Astra and Violet, and made a coughing sound, which came across a bit more intimidating than he intended.

----------


## WindStruck

Come to think of it, Astra wasn't sure if Kor had ever turned into another animal before either.  But he had, hadn't he?  

"Um. Is that you, Kor?  Are you okay?"  She flies closer to inspect the wound.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

medicine to diagnose and/or treat?  (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Archmage1

Violet flits back slightly as the new bear coughs, and then looks confused at Astra's question.

----------


## Majin

Kor shook his head affirmatively at the mention of his name, then from side to side when Astra asked if he was ok. He let her inspect the wound, though he did look around for a drow bolt, trying to at one of them with his nose.

----------


## Archmage1

Taking in the cough, and the injury, Violet quickly reaches the conclusion that maybe he ate some mean mushrooms, and promptly flits forward, and hugs him better.

(Casting Lesser Restoration to cure Poison)

----------


## Majin

The hug was nice, but the spell felt better. Kor shook his head as the poison was purged from his temporary body, gave thankful grunt and _very_ carefully patted violet with his paw.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles delightedly as Kor returns her hug, before she lets go, and flits up a bit, and takes a look around.

----------


## Majin

Kor also turns to sniff around, taking advantage of his sensitive bear nose and pushing aside the urge to go foraging for berries and rubbing his back against a tree.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kor tries to sniff for drow tracks, maybe see where the elves came from. Advantage if using his nose is appropriate and can use perception

Perception (d20+7)[*24*]
Advantage (d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

With Kor all healed up, Violet scans the area. It's a fair-sized clearing free from trees; a rarity in this part of the forest; and now strewn with the bodies of five drow warriors. Nothing particularly catches her eye, but the lack of tree cover means that the ground is covered with tiny wildflowers. Yellow, pink and white petals give the place a bright, summery vibe.

While the dense foliage makes it difficult to see very far with any clarity, Kor's nose is able to pick up hints of things that are going on just beyond the range of your sight. He knows, of course, the path taken by the elves you just fought (having lured them to the clearing), and indeed, their scent is clearly present in the air from that direction. It's unmistakable: iron and sweat, and the strange leather of subterranean creatures. Nothing else in this forest could smell like that. There is one other curious smell though, faint, but easily discernible to the sensitive nose of a bear. If Kor is looking in the direction the drow came from, this other smell is coming from a place a little to the right of that, and it's no more than a hundred yards away.

It's a musky, spicy, volatile scent. Kor doesn't know exactly what it is, but his instincts tell him that it is something that is _meant_ to be smelled. A perfume, if you will.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra looks around awkwardly to each of the faeries.  "Soo, uh..  wow!  You showed them?" she asks. Actually she was a bit sad looking down at the bodies.  She wondered if any of this, this whole invasion thing and the hunt the had devised to counter it could have simply been avoided entirely.

Then again, she remembered many of the other innocent people and Fae from Kyu's village that were killed. It was awful!

She was about to ask the other faeries how they intended to keep score, but said nothing.  The score and who 'won' this little hunt was aside from the whole point of it.  If they got too wrapped up in worrying about getting credit for defeating the drow and dragging bodies, they would not be protecting the forest!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Although Astra is right that the scoring doesn't actually matter in the grand scheme of things, Hans does still respond to her observation. *"Mhm. I'm quite pleased with the effect of the weapon."* (He gestures towards the blunderbuss strapped to Kor's back.) *"Of course, we'll need to capture something alive if we want to win any real acclaim but, well, these were just low-ranking scouts. It wouldn't have been worth the effort to capture them."* He doesn't seem to feel much sorrow over the deaths.

----------


## Archmage1

Having taken in the scene, Violet promptly flits down to the flowers of the meadow, to see if she can help them and to check if there are any new flowers(Her checking might have consisted of landing, and examining them closely while breathing deeply.)
However, this distraction doesn't last long, as she quickly realizes a major problem, and she looks at the bodies lying on the ground, covering the flowers.  When she looks back at the group, she looks horrified.  "Oh no!  the poor flowers!  The drow are going to kill them!"  She promptly flits over to one of the bodies, and tries to lift it, hoping to move it out of the meadow without much success.

----------


## Majin

Kor didn't really feel much sorrow for the fallen drow either. Not that he really knew any, but they didn't seem very pleasant. Even the two they'd actually managed to deal with peacefully hadn't seemed very nice... He was kinda wondering if that giant spider had managed to eat them. Of course killing for a conflict seemed like a waste, and even though this was a "hunt", it seemed Kor like they weren't going to eat any of the drow. Though it wasn't like he felt particularly happy either, it was just something he felt had to be done.

Kor did notice Violet trying to push one of the corpses, and sauntered over. He started slowly pulling the body away to the direction she had been trying to move it to, doing his best not to trample over any flowers himself. And as he used his mouth to drag the dark elf, he certainly came to a conclusion that at least taste-wise nobody was going to miss out on much. 

Once the flowers were saved, Kor just decided to transform back, figuring that pantomiming what his bear nose would be a tad tricky. He was careful not to get crushed under the weight of the gun, and to shake himself enough that any faeries catching a ride would get the hint.

*"Guys, I think there are more drow nearby, that way!"* Kor said, pointing at the direction of the scent. *"Like a hundred yards... And there was one very distinct scent... Like so strong you couldn't miss it, I think some fae also like to wear something like that? Especially in the court? Anyway, whoever is using something like that for a hunt is kinda stupid, or just very confident..."*

*"What's the plan? We could try more sneaking, I could veil probably all of us, so we'd have easier time moving silently..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles delightedly as Korbear does his best to help her move the drow away from the flowers, so they could see the sun again, and once the last corpse was removed, she hugs him just as he transforms back.  "Yaay!  Thank you!  Now the flowers can get sun and air and water and happiness!"

After finishing her hug, she flits back up, and looks over the damaged flowers, trying to assess whether they needed more help, just as Kor mentions that there are more drow nearby.  "We could just go over, and say hi?  Maybe they're nice drow?"

----------


## WindStruck

"B-but Violet, what if they attack us? Surely they will," Astra says.

"What are we supposed to say? 'Hi, nice day isn't it? Would you surrender now so we don't have to..'  - erm, no. I don't think that would work..."

----------


## Archmage1

Violet nods sagely at Astra's words.  "Then we know that they're mean, and that we'll need to convince them that they should be nice instead!"  She flits vaguely in the direction Kor indicated.  "But they could be nice, and if we don't at least try, then we're being mean!"

----------


## Majin

*"Uh, yeah, I kinda have to agree with Astra... I don't think they're looking to make friends, I mean..."* Kor paused, searching for words to relate with Violet. *"I'm pretty sure they're happy to trample a lot of flowers as well as us. And these guys here were like... searching for flowers to trample. But maybe those ahead are really the ones who do the trampling?"*

*"And going to talk would be a big risk, when we can surprise them... Like, if you want to move a plant in a garden, you'd be really careful, right? It could survive if you just yank it free, but it's better to carefully dig it out."* Not that Kor knew much about gardening, but he figured basic principles about plants applied there too.

----------


## Archmage1

Frowning thoughtfully, Violet flits up, and sits on a branch, thinking for a few moments before her face lights up as she has an idea.  "I know!  Maybe we can try tricking them, nicely?  I could make an illusion, and send her to say hi?  If they're nice, then they'll be ok, and if they're mean, we'll know?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Archhibald pipes up: *"well I, for one, admire the lassie's tenacity! I mean, I've never heard of a nice drow before, but..."* Keit shoots over to him and covers his mouth.

*"Not so loud, man!"* She hisses. *"A hundred yards is within bowshot, and I'm pretty sure I just heard voices approaching."* She turns to the three of you, adding *"if you're going to come up with some kind of illusory trick, you'd better be quick about it!"*

----------


## Archmage1

Violet nods, cheerfully.  "Ok!  Everyone, hide!"

With that, she quickly darts into the underbrush, and hides, before casting Major image, making an illusory Violet in the garden, examining and smelling the wonderful flowers.

----------


## WindStruck

"Maybe we could make it look like these drow are just sleeping.." Astra muses.

At least she came up with the idea quickly, but it was probably a really dumb idea.

----------


## Majin

Kor didn't argue, instead he veiled the group and went into hiding. *"Another ambush!"* he whispered to the gunners, preparing to transform into a bear once again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stealth (with bear stats): (d20+13)[*22*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Everyone else tucks themselves away in the treetops, as the elves approach the clearing.

Bumblegrove soldiers stealth: (1d20+17)[*19*]
Special Department stealth: (1d20+15)[*34*]

Drow perception: (1d20+4)[*14*]

None of you are at risk of being spotted, and you watch as two drow step into view. One is a woman, wearing a striking black gown and carrying a long, slender staff. The other is a grizzled warrior, his cloak pinned together with a shining silver clasp. They carry themselves with poise and confidence, gazing down their noses at the drow corpses on the ground and then looking sidelong at the illusory image of Violet.

*<Undercommon> "You there, fey creature!"* The warrior calls. *"What happened here?"*

The mage takes a softer tone, and speaks in Sylvan. *"Fear not, little one. We just want to know what happened to this patrol..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Hidden in the underbrush, and watching the drow, Violet has no idea what the first drow said, but as the second speaks properly, she smiles, glad that maybe they were going to be nice.

The illusory Violet, flitting about, amoung the flowers, jumps up in surprise, and hovers around five feet in the air, eyes wide in surprise.  It takes her a couple of seconds to regain her focus, before she speaks.  "I don't know!  One minute I was exploring, and then I heard screams, and when I came here, they were all..."  She pauses, gathering herself, seeking to stem her tears.  "They were all dead!"

----------


## Archmage1

She takes a few seconds to recover once more, before she looks back at the mage, sorrow in her eyes.  "Did you know them?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The mage pauses, trying to think of a tactful way to say that she didn't really know them, until her companion grunts in broken Sylvan: *"I know some. We have been, uh... journey, together."*

*<Undercommon> "Oh right, you trained some of these kids, huh. Obviously didn't do a good enough job of it."* She clubs him with her staff. *<Sylvan> "Well, in any case, you shouldn't be out 'exploring' at a time like this. These words are dangerous right now. You should go back to your home, if you can."*

She frowns, speaks to the other drow.
*Spoiler: Conversation in Undercommon*
Show

*<Undercommon> "For us as well. How many patrols have gone missing today?"*

*<Undercommon> "Three, from our company."*

*<Undercommon> "We're running around blind out here, and those damn faeries are everywhere. Probably watching us right now! Let's fall back, come up with a better plan."*

He winces. *<Undercommon> "The boss won't be happy..."*

Hans, who has been following the conversation, says to Kor and Astra, *"I think they're planning to retreat. If we want to capture this woman, we need to move soon. She looks dangerous, though..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Illusion Violet looks sad at the warrior's attempted explanation.  "Aw... I'm sorry!  It's really, really sad when you're exploring together, and get lost, and even sadder when you know you'll never find them!"  She starts to flit forwards, to try to hug the sad warrior, but the clubbing of the mage prompts her to stop, abruptly.
Then, she looks to the mage, her violet eyes full of sadness as she asks a final question.  "Do you know why the woods are dangerous now?  There have been lots and lots of dangerous things, like the poor spiders, and the mean vines, and the bad smelling things, and there have been sad things too, like the poor stone flower, and what happened here.  It's like all the meanness of the world is coming here, but that's just silly!"

----------


## Majin

Korialstrasz,  Bear HP 34/34,  Kor HP: 32/32
AC: 11, PPerception: 17, Spell Save: 15, Concentrating on: Pass Without a Trace, Wildshaped as Black Bear

Kor hadn't really thought about prisoners, since it didn't really feature in normal hunts. Taking a deer prisoner didn't really make sense... Though he did understand the need here. The leader could probably tell them all sorts of interesting things about the drows' business here. He nodded in agreement with Hans, preparing to attack.

Since the elves seemed to be still concentrating on the illusory Violet, Kor charged out of their hiding place, roaring. He headed straight for the leader-elf, vicious but still attempting to hold back enough to just knock her out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attack the mage drow. Dealing non-lethal damage.

Bite: (d20+3)[*13*]
Damage: (d6+2)[*8*]

Bite: (d20+3)[*14*]
Damage: (2d4+2)[*9*]

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Violet's remark about "all the meanness of the world" elicits a smirk from the mage. *"It may seem that way to you, little one, but in my view, this forest is quite beautiful. Shady enough that the sun doesn't burn one's eyes, but still lush with all of these delicious surface plants. One does get sick of eating mushrooms after a few hundred years..."*

The drow are caught flat-footed when Kor charges at them. Unfortunately, his attacks bounce off a shimmering aura of magical energy that surrounds the lead elf - a _mage armour_ spell is in effect. The gunner faeries, though, had quietly re-mounted their weapon, and they take a shot at her as she fends off Kor's assault. It is a hit, dealing *11* damage. She grunts in pain, but does not seem too badly wounded, ordering her comrade into action. *<Uncommon> "Ugh, what in the world...? This must be what did for this patrol. Ghaundar, bring that beast down!"*

_Anyone who wants to participate in the fight, please roll initiative!_

*Spoiler: Initiative Rolls*
Show

Hans:(1d20+3)[*17*]
Special Department: (1d20+2)[*9*]

Jhulae, the mage: (1d20+2)[*11*]
Ghaundar, the warrior: (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## Archmage1

Stunned by the abrupt entrance of bear, and the incredibly loud noises of of the strange devices going off, Violet freezes for a moment, before remembering her illusion, which promptly shrieks, and flies for cover behind one of the trees at the edge of the clearing.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The drow warrior does as he was commanded, lunging into melee with Kor. His sword-hand moves with speed and finesse as he lays into the unarmoured bear...

Attack 1: (1d20+7)[*25*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*9*] piercing plus (3d6)[*11*] poison
Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*22*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*5*] piercing plus (3d6)[*14*] poison

...two hits from his poisoned blade is enough to knock Kor out of his bear form. The blunderbuss falls to the ground, but its crew manages to keep it pointed in the right direction.

Hans, perhaps eager to make sure his troops get the credit for bringing down the highest-value target, orders the gunners to keep firing at the mage. Seeing that the Special Department are also going to get involved, he says to them: *"you there! Do what you can to protect our druid! He can't take that elf on alone."*

Hans hits Jhulae with his wand for *6* damage, and the gunners also hit her for another *11*. She has to prop herself up with her staff, the wounds starting to tell.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Now that Kor is no longer a bear, the drow mage decides to disengage from him, foolishly not caring if he attempts an opportunity attack with his tiny teeth or claws. She casts a spell that turns her invisible, but Kor's opportunity attack disrupts her concentration enough that the spell immediately fizzles out. Cursing, she limps off towards the treeline.

The Special Department team rushes to surround Kor. Tuck and Keit harass the drow warrior, distracting him to create an opening for Archibald and Bruno to attack. The latter can't pierce the drow's armour, but Archibald finds a weak spot, stabbing Ghaundar for *4* damage. Not enough to elicit any reaction from him, but a moral victory for the faeries. Mimsie offers a hand to Kor, helping to steady him after the shock of being taken out of his bear form. *"Are you alright?"* She asks.

_Kor can act now._

----------


## Majin

Korialstrasz,     HP: 25/32
AC: 15, PPerception: 17, Spell Save: 15, Concentrating on:

Kor was surprised by the vicious attacks, his roar of pain turning into a more high-pitched shriek as the bear form melted away. He had not expected such vicious attacks! *"I'm fine, the bear form took the brunt of the damage."* He replied, shaking his head to clear it.

*"Hey, get back here and fight!"* Kor shouted after the fleeing drow mage as she fled and turned invisible. It was annoying when somebody else could do that, though he was sure he could still see where she had fled. He carefully moved away from the sword-wielding drow, flying towards where the plants seemed to be grasping thin air.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kor disengages and moves up so he's at least 15 feet in the air, and towards the drow mage.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The drow mage, no longer invisible, manages to avoid being entangled in Astra's spell, but still stands to be slowed down by it if she tries to continue her retreat.

Kor catches up to her with no difficulty, flying just out of her reach and safe from the _entangle_ spell.

_Violet has an opportunity to act._

----------


## Archmage1

Heartened by Kor's belief that he was fine, and seeing that the maybe nice drow was also ok, Violet continues to stay hidden, with only her tiny head poking out to keep an eye on things.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The drow warrior looks more annoyed than anything, his narrow eyes darting between each of the fey creatures that are attacking his companion. The gunner faeries, stranded on the ground nearby, are the easiest target for him, so he attacks two of them with his sword. Thankfully, both faeries are quick enough to dodge the blows.

The gunners swing their weapon around to fire at Ghaundar at point blank range. Unfortunately, neither they nor Hans can hit him.

Realising that she can't possibly escape if she stays on the ground, Jhulae casts another spell. After picking her way through some of Astra's magical vines, she soars straight up into the air, far enough away from Kor that he can't make an opportunity attack this time. She ends this turn 30 feet off the ground, but you suspect that she'll be significantly faster than you through the air if it comes to a chase.

_I'll ask Kor to go next, then have the Special Department faeries go after him._

----------


## Majin

Korialstrasz,     HP: 25/32
AC: 15, PPerception: 17, Spell Save: 15, Concentrating on:

*"<Elvish> Sorry, only cool people get to fly!"* Kor shouted at the drow, who had been foolish enough to use a spell to fly, and cast a spell to dispel hers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kor casts Dispel magic, and ends the drow mage's flying spell

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Kor's withering assessment of the drow's coolness ends her _fly_ spell immediately, sending her tumbling to the ground. She lands with an ugly-sounding crunch near to Kor's position, and shows no signs of further movement.

The special department faeries, meanwhile, taunt the drow warrior for his failure to protect the mage, poking at him with their tiny weapons from multiple angles. He manages to swat most of them away, but Archibald hits again for *3* more damage.

_If Violet or Astra want to act, this is your opportunity._

----------


## WindStruck

"Just surrender, please!" Astra says. "We won't hurt you or your friend anymore. We only want to capture you!"

But then again, she wasn't sure if the warrior spoke their language,  or maybe it was just the mage lady? She flew over to check on her health.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the nice drow lady fall, and crunch, Violet quickly darts over to her, trying to help to make sure she was ok.

(1d20+5)[*13*] Medicine

----------


## Majin

Kor repeated what Astra said in Elvish, in case the drow warrior didn't speak Sylvan. *"<Elvish> You should listen to my friend! Don't make me drop you out of the sky!"* he added as his own flair.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The drow's eyes are cold and hard. *<Elvish> "Surrender? No, you haven't beaten me yet. And without this contraption, I don't think you will!"* He snatches up the blunderbuss and smashes it over his knee. *"On the honour of my house, I won't be captured by a bunch of fairies! Come, do your worst!"*

He doesn't give any specific response to Astra's reference to "hurt[ing] you or your friend", which might imply that he doesn't particularly care what you do to her.

Meanwhile, Violet checks on the mage. It seems like she was knocked out cold when she hit the ground, but she's still breathing and you can't see any wounds that look mortal.

_I'm calling that Ghaundar's turn done. It's Hans and the gunners next, but they'll wait to see if any of you have anything to say before acting._

----------


## Archmage1

Violet, having made sure that the nice drow would be ok, looks back to the now clearly mean drow, and she seems a little upset.  <Sylvan> "Maybe we could talk?  We could give you cupcakes, and friends, and flowers, and help you learn how to be nice?  It's be really nice!  Plus maybe you could help us find out why you seem to be invading, instead of visiting, or exploring, and why you are really mean to spiders!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The drow warrior is unmoved by Violet's pleas, though it's possible he didn't fully understand them.

*<Elvish> "You hear that, elf?"* Hans shouts. *"Even after everything that you curs have done, she's still willing to extend the hand of friendship. There was a better way open to you, and I'm going to make you regret not taking it!"* He wistles, and a squadron of fresh troops bursts from the bushes. The gold trim on their uniforms glints in the dappled sunlight as they unleash a barrage of spells and arrows.

Ghaundar's defensive reflexes are fearsome; even with the benefit of surprise, the Bumblegrove troops only land half their shots (for a total of *7* piercing damage, *15* cold damage and *6* fire damage). The gunners also draw their sidearms and engage in melee combat, with one hitting for *6* slashing damage. All told, the many tiny cuts are starting to tell on the drow. His vigour looks diminished and you can see that he is having to work hard to keep the faeries back.

_Kor is next._

----------


## Majin

Korialstrasz,     HP: 25/32
AC: 15, PPerception: 17, Spell Save: 15, Concentrating on:

*"I'm not offering any second chances either..."* Kor added grimly, adding his own spell to the barrage of attacks whittling down the drow warrior. He seemed tough, but on his last legs. He didn't try translating for Violet, figuring they were beyond talk anyway.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast _Frostbite_ on the drow for. DC 15 Con save, or he takes (2d6)[*7*] cold damage and has disadvantage on the next weapon attack roll.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The drow just barely endures Kor's spell.

The Special Department faeries make their presence felt, with Archibald, Keit and Bruno landing hits (including one critical hit) worth *17* damage between them.

Ghaundar is still on his feet and looks to be preparing for his last stand, so Astra gets ready to help anyone who might be hurt. _Is there anything Violet wants to do?_

----------


## Archmage1

Standing on the fallen nice drow, Violet tries to move her arms and legs to make her more comfortable in her unconsciousness, tugging away with all her might to move them.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

The drow, summoning the last of his strength, swings at Archibald and Mimsie with his elegant sword. Hit hits them both, dealing *9* piercing and *10* poison damage to Archibald, and *10* piercing and *10* poison damage to Mimsie. Both faeries fall from the sky, unconscious...

The Bumblegrove soldiers immediately cut him down in response (the final blow comes from one of the gunners, who does ensure that the drow is kept alive). They bring up a cart to carry the prisoners off. It levitates a few feet above the ground and seems to move easily, requiring only a little force.

Astra, who was already prepared to help the wounded, has the opportunity to dart in and rescue one of the Special Department faeries immediately - even to catch them as they fall if she wants to. They definitely need some help!

_Aside from that, you're no longer in initiative order and can act as you please._

----------


## WindStruck

"I've got you!" Astra says. She reaches out to try to catch Mimsie because she appears lighter, but her efforts are still pretty clumsy and feeble. The two somewhat crash into each other, and Astra breaks her fall more or less.. it's a good thing they were already smaller creatures used to flying!

They tumble and tangle together on the ground, but Astra does manage to quickly crawl up, and she attempts to apply some healing.

medicine: (1d20+5)[*10*]

Meanwhile poor Archibald *whumps* to the ground.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks up abruptly from her efforts to move the nice drow's arm out from under her as she hears Astra's cry, and her eyes widen in shock and horror as she sees Archibald fall, after Astra catches Mimsie.
Then, she darts towards Archibald, as quickly as she can, and tries to hug him awake.

(2d8+3)[*18*] Cure wounds healing!

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Clumsy though she may be, Astra's efforts are good enough to preserve Mimsie's life. It looks like she'll be out for a while. Tuck rushes down to you, full of concern for her. *"Oh no! Is she okay?"*

Archibald's tiny sword rolls dramatically from his hand when he hits the ground. Violet reaches him before the lustre fades from his wings though, and he awakens with a jolt. *"Huh, what? Did I get him?"* He looks to Violet and half-returns her hug, since it seems like the thing to do. *"Why hello there, miss."*

----------


## WindStruck

"Well.. not _exactly_," Astra says, "But she should recover just fine. Hm. I should be able to expend some magic, but.. perhaps in an emergency? Oh.. I don't know. Or does this count as one?!" she frets.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Astra's healer feat should also restore 1 HP when stabilizing a character.  I think she'll wake up then?

----------


## Archmage1

Violet smiles happily as Archibald recovers, and hugs her back.  "You're ok!  And I think you knocked him out!"  However, she also had more important things to do, and she quickly darts over, and hugs Mimsie as well.

(2d8+3)[*11*] Cure wounds

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Incidentally, Violet is now out of spells.

----------


## Majin

Kor let out a victorious snort as the drow fell, then his eyes turned to the two falling faeries. Luckily Astra and Violet seemed to be handling things. *"Everyone's alright, right?"* He flitted quickly between the two injured fey. *"I've got some healing left over too."*

*"Do we have rope or something? She at least could cast spells, we should probably gag her just in case"*

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

*Spoiler: Healer feat*
Show

You can use the Healer feat to do that. It requires you to expend a use of your healer's kit though (they start with 10), so it's something you have to choose to do, rather than something that happens automatically.


*"Huzzah!"* Says Archibald. *"Good show, everyone. I think that's rather too much excitement for these old bones though..."*

Keit, who had been rifling the drow warrior's pockets, replies: *"aye, well, I think we've done enough to satisfy the higher-ups."*

Whether or not this really counts as an emergency, Astra and Violet bring Mimsie back to consciousness. She clutches the place where she was cut, and thanks you both for your aid.

The Bumblegrove soldiers have rope, and they gag the mage when Kor reminds them to. The gunner faeries, meanwhile, are picking up the pieces of their broken weapon and packing them into its storage case. Hans frowns. *"Hrm. No one in the enclave has the skills to repair that thing. Master Kor, would you like to keep it as a memento?"*

----------


## Majin

*"Yup, good work everyone! I bet these drow will think twice before trying to bother a fey court! Well I guess not these guys specifically, but maybe in general..."* Kor wasn't sure what would happen to the two captives, and he couldn't make himself feel terribly concerned. He did kinda hope Astra and Violet might be, he still felt it was nice if somebody cared.

Kor tok a pensive look at the broken gun. It was a rare thing, even broken like that, and it had been cool to use it... But he felt a little iffy about keeping, it had this unnatural feel to it. Too... City.

*"Umm, it seems a bit heavy to lug around... Though maybe I could keep this bit, if you can pry it away?"* Kor tapped the hammer with his claw. Even if the contraption was odd, it'd be still nice to remember the day he'd been an attack wagon of death.

----------


## WindStruck

"I'm sure there's more drow out there than just these two!" Astra says.

"..but I guess we should just get them back to where we made camp first?"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hans is happy for Kor to keep a piece of the weapon. He supposes it might be best to dispose of the rest, since a complete loss might be easier to explain to Lord Bumblegrove. To Astra he says: *"however many drow there are out here, we have the entire strength of two faerie courts on the hunt. I doubt many will escape. If you want to escort these two prizes back to the camp, I'd appreciate it. That way we can keep patrolling this area, maybe grab a few more for our side."*

Mimsie, still a little dazed, has a thought: *"perhaps you could start thinking up some verses for the poetic side of the contest on your way back?"*

*"Hm, yes, something that immortalises my heroic victory!"* Adds Archibald, fist upraised.

----------


## Archmage1

Despite the general air of victory, and everyone being OK, Violet seems a bit sad about the outcome of the fight, her petals drooping just a bit as she flits about somewhat aimlessly, without her usual zest and excitement.

----------


## Majin

Kor clutched the metal piece in his claws, looking at it as he happily flitted through the air. All in all, even though the hunt hadn't really produced anything to eat, he thought evrything had gone well. As far as he knew, there hadn't really been casualties on their side, or at least within his group. And catching these two drow alive had to be worth something! He had quite a few tales to tell! Though if he was going to talk to druids back home about it, he would probably say he was carrying some sort of magic staff instead of something that was so... _technological..._

Kor did notice Violet wasn't quite as happy as everyone else. He flew over to the Petal, clutching the gun part. *"Umm, everything alright Violet? I don't think anyone was hurt too badly..."*

----------


## WindStruck

"I.. guess we could try?" Astra says, though she hadn't prepared her levitation spell today. That probably would have made it easier to carry them back...

----------


## Archmage1

Violet looks up at Kor's approach, and she tries to smile at him.  "It was really sad!  Everything was going ok, and they were being nice, and then it was really loud, and everyone was trying to hurt each other, but I think they were almost nice!"

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

Hearing Astra's noncommittal response, Hans rows back a little: *"oh, I mean, you don't have to escort the prisoners if you don't want to - I can detatch a few of my armsmen to do it easily enough - I just thought your friends"* (he means the Special Department faeries) *"might want a break from the action. I know they aren't exactly... military.

Hm. If you're worried about how you'll carry the weight on your own, there's no need to be. Look:"* he shows you a piece of paper affixed to the cart onto which the prisoners have been loaded. *"As long as they're on this cart, you only need a gentle push to set them moving. See?"*

*Spoiler: Homebrew magic item*
Show

Hans explains to you how the sticker works...

----------


## WindStruck

"Well, I guess you have a point..." Astra says. It seemed like Archibald was the one closest to a fighter, but his age was getting up there and his experience was rusty. "Yes, I guess that's the best way we could help out, by taking these back..."

Though Astra's expression quickly lightens upon the revelation of the 'Tenser's Gravatic Sticker'. "Oh, wow! That should make the job fairly easy!"

Turning to the other Special Department Faeries, she asks, "Do you wall want to do this?"

----------


## Archmage1

As Astra and Hans discuss moving the unconscious maybe not mean Drow, Violet looks to Kor, and the other faeries, as she was feeling rather confused.

----------


## Ninja_Prawn

> [COLOR="#d21111"]Turning to the other Special Department Faeries, she asks, "Do you wall want to do this?"


The Special Department faeries look at each other and take stock of the situation. None of them seems opposed to the suggestion. *"Yes, let's make sure we all make it back home in one piece, eh?"* Says Archibald.

----------


## WindStruck

Astra smiles. "Okay then!" Waving to the other soldiers, she says, And good luck everyone! Be careful!"

So then they'll have to begin this long process of slowly pushing and guiding some unconscious, levitating drow.

----------


## Archmage1

Violet nods happily in agreement, before she sets about making sure the sleeping drow are nice and comfortable, quickly pulling out a couple of pillows for their heads, and starting to make them flower blankets.

----------

